# Radtreffpunkt in Gelnhausen



## randi (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker aus Gelnhausen und Umgebung.

Internet-Treffpunkt für Verabredungen zum Radfahren, Trainieren oder einfach nur übers Radeln reden.
Wer nicht alleine fahren will, einfach im Last Minute Biking den Termin eintragen und hier reinstellen.

Nächstes Treffen zum Nightride/Nachtfahrt am Dienstag den 27.12 um 18:45 am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.
Mal locker die Weihnachtspfunde runterradeln.
Helm und Beleuchtungspflicht.


----------



## Renngurke (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Also ich wäre nachher dabei !
Da es aber gerade schneit wollte ich nur nochmal fragen ob ihr trotzdem auch kommt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (28. Dezember 2005)

Erste Nachtfahrt / Nightride 2006 in Gelnhausen.

Am Montag den 2 Januar 2006 um 18 Uhr 45 
Treffpunkt Hallenbad

Anfahrt: Abfahrt Gelnhausen West, Richtung Stadt. Nach ca. 300 m seht Ihr auf der linken Seite eine Shell Tankstelle, und rechts ist gleich das Hallenbad mit Parkplätzen.
Bei Regen fällt der Nightride aus.

Helm - und Beleuchtungspflicht


----------



## randi (29. Dezember 2005)

Renngurke0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Also ich wäre nachher dabei !
> Da es aber gerade schneit wollte ich nur nochmal fragen ob ihr trotzdem auch kommt ?




Hallo Renngurke,

wie du gemerkt hast wird bei Schnee und auch Schneefall gefahren.
Wobei die Kombination "Snow-Night-Ride"   die wir gefahren sind, mir sehr gut gefallen hat.


----------



## randi (31. Dezember 2005)

Erinnerung für 2006 Erste Nachtfahrt / Nightride in Gelnhausen.

Am Montag den 2 Januar 2006 um 18 Uhr 45 
Treffpunkt Hallenbad

Anfahrt: Abfahrt Gelnhausen West, Richtung Stadt. Nach ca. 300 m seht Ihr auf der linken Seite eine Shell Tankstelle, und rechts ist gleich das Hallenbad mit Parkplätzen.
Bei Regen fällt der Nightride aus.

Helm - und Beleuchtungspflicht[/QUOTE]

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Renngurke (2. Januar 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Renngurke,
> 
> wie du gemerkt hast wird bei Schnee und auch Schneefall gefahren.
> Wobei die Kombination "Snow-Night-Ride"   die wir gefahren sind, mir sehr gut gefallen hat.



Ja, hat trotz des Schneefalls Spaß gemacht !
Hoffentlich bleibt uns auch beim nächsten "Snow-Nightride" der nähere Kontakt mit dem Boden erspart 

Also bis nachher.


----------



## randi (4. Januar 2006)

Nur zur Info, meim letzten Nightride waren wir auf dem Buchbergturm in Langenselbold. Trotz Dunkelheitwar der Turm geöffnet, super Ausblick


----------



## randi (9. Januar 2006)

Heute Montag 2ter Nighrtride,

bitte beim LAST MINUTE BIKING reinsehen.
Treffpunkt Hallenbad 18:45


----------



## randi (12. Januar 2006)

Am Montag 3ter Nightride in Gelnhausen,

Treff punkt 18:45 Hallenbad Gelnhasuen siehe LAST MINUTE BIKE Eintrag


----------



## Ippie (17. Januar 2006)

Morsch 'n zusammen,

ich muß mich wegen gestern entschuldigen. Es kam kurzfristig was familiäres dazwischen und ich konnte nicht mehr im Forum Bescheid geben. Und ich habe auch keine Handynummer. Ich hoffe, ihr hattet eine schöne Tour.

Volker


----------



## randi (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Volker,

haben dich vermistt. Hoffentlich ist nichts schlimmes.
Schau mal ob du nächsten Montag kannst. 
Werde am Sonntag, wenn das Wetter gut ist fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (22. Januar 2006)

Nightride oder Coldride,

am 
Montag
in 
Gelnhausen
18:45
Hallenbad
siehe 
Last Minute Biking


----------



## Ippie (23. Januar 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Nightride oder Coldride,
> 
> am
> Montag
> ...



Morsch 'n zusammen,

mir ist es heute viel zu kalt. Ich werde entweder laufen oder Rolle fahren.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## randi (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo Volker,

bin nicht gefahren und hab den Termin gestrichen.
Bei -3° fahre ich noch, bei -4° nicht mehr.
Die Harten kommen in den Garten, Die Weichen ind den Teich.

Bis Montag


----------



## randi (5. Februar 2006)

Am Montag 6ter Nightride in Gelnhausen,

Treff punkt 18:45 Hallenbad Gelnhasuen siehe LAST MINUTE BIKE Eintrag


----------



## Maverick75 (5. Februar 2006)

Hiho!

Ich hab mich mal angemeldet, hatte mit Renngurke bereits Kontakt per PM. Mal sehen ob Ihr mich aufnehmt  
Wenn ja, bin ich ziemlich gespannt ob ich Euer Tempo mitgehen kann 

Hoffe wir sehen uns morgen?!

Gruß
Mav


----------



## Onzilla (6. Februar 2006)

Ich melde mich wieder mal und fahre heute mit, falls

- es nicht regnet, und ich
- rechtzeitig zu Hause bin und ich
- nicht zu kaputt bin.

Nach Problemen mit meiner Lupine (seit Weihnachten bin ich ohne Lampe) habe ich gestern mein neues Lämpchen zusammengebastelt, das will getestet sein. Bitte Sonnenbrille mitbringen!

Viele Grüsse

Onzilla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
Würde natürlich auch gerne mit! Hängt davon ab ob ich mein Bike schon wieder vom Händler holen kann... bis jetzt hat er sich nicht gemeldet  

Werde da jetzt mal nachhaken und mich ggf. noch eintragen und hier wieder posten. Also bis dann

MfG, Renngurke


----------



## randi (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo Maverick, Renngurke, Onzilla .....und wer noch mitfährt
fahren heute gemütlich,
habe mich gestern Trainingstechnisch ein bisschen abgeschossen 4 1/2 h  

Wir fahren auch wenn es schneit


----------



## Maverick75 (6. Februar 2006)

Huhu!
Logo, gegen "gemütlich" hab ich nichts einzuwenden 
Mal ne Noob-Frage: Soll irgendwas mitgebracht werden? Bzw. ist irgendwo eine Einkehr geplant?


----------



## Renngurke (6. Februar 2006)

Also bei mir klappts leider nicht!
Kann mein Bike wahrscheinlich so ab 18 Uhr abholen aber kann auch später werden und dann muss ich noch ein paar Sachen wieder dranbauen usw.. 
Wird alles zu knapp.

Naja euch dann viel Spaß. Bis nächste Woche!!! 



			
				Maverick75 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Noob-Frage: Soll irgendwas mitgebracht werden? Bzw. ist irgendwo eine Einkehr geplant?



Also Helm und Licht solltest du natürlich mitnehmen. Eine Einkehr ist nicht geplant.


----------



## Onzilla (6. Februar 2006)

So, bin mit gerade zu Hause angekommen, jetzt fix Trikotwechsel, Licht anbauen, dann komme ich runter. 

Wenn das hier noch einer liest:
Also bitte noch die eine oder die andere Minute am Hallenbad auf mich warten.

Bis gleich,

Onzilla


----------



## Maverick75 (6. Februar 2006)

So Ihr Lieben 
Mission "Füße wiederbeleben" verläuft auch nach der Dusche noch arg schleppend, hoffe bis morgen früh geht das Bizzeln wieder weg 
Naja, zu kalt gibt's ja nicht - nur falsche Kleidung! Man lernt... 

Mir hat's großen Spaß gemacht, Danke an die "Fremdenführer" Randi und Onzilla, sie haben mich auch tempomäßig "leben lassen" 

Nächste Woche bin ich (dann wohl auch mit anständigen Schuhen und evtl. Schutzblechen) sicher wieder dabei, hoffe die Schaltung weiß bis dahin auch was sie will 

Gut's Nächtle
Marcus


----------



## Onzilla (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Marcus,

in deiner InBox findest du meine Adresse/Tel-Nr.

Jederzeit können wir dann nach deiner Schaltung sehen, dauert nicht lange.


Übrigens solltest du nach etwa 300 bis 500 gefahrenen Kilometern unbedingt die Laufräder deines neuen Rades nachzentrieren (lassen), verhindert vorzeitige, überraschende Speichenrisse und "Achter".

Alles Gute, auch deinen Füssen,


Peter


----------



## Maverick75 (7. Februar 2006)

Hey Peter! 
Danke für Deine Addy/Telefonnummer 
Wenn es Dir nichts ausmacht und es zeitlich bei Dir reinpaßt, können wir ja eventuell am Samstag mal was ausmachen?! Wollte da sowieso fahren, vielleicht kann ja dann eine "frische" Schaltung Wunder wirken 
Ich schreib Dir gleich mal ne PM 

Danke einstweilen (auch an Randi für die lustige Ausfahrt)
Marcus


----------



## randi (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Marcus,

Danke für die Blumen.
Am Montag steht der nächste Nachtritt an.
Hatt mir auch Spass gemacht wie immer  
Überlege mir für den kommenden Nightride was dolles


----------



## Renngurke (8. Februar 2006)

[email protected],

Wie ich sehe, habt ihrs ja unbeschadet überstanden (war wohl nicht glatt)  
und Marcus haben wir jetzt wohl trotz kleinerer Frostschäden auch zukünftig dabei ?!  

Wie erwartet kam ich am Montag sogar erst so um 19 Uhr aus dem Laden raus aber das Bike ist jetzt wieder fit! @Randi: Am hinteren Laufrad musste er doch einiges machen - war wirklich besser doch noch hinzugehen. Aber am Vorderrad hattest du ja schon gute Vorarbeit geleistet! Vordere Nabe hakt jetzt auch nicht mehr... also kurz gesagt beide Laufräder sind zentriert und bereit für deine "dolle" Tour  

Also bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo Sascha,

ja dann lasst Euch am Montag mal überraschen.
Kannst am Montag ja mal berichten was du gelöhnt hast.


----------



## Maverick75 (9. Februar 2006)

Renngurke0815 schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected],
> 
> Wie ich sehe, habt ihrs ja unbeschadet überstanden (war wohl nicht glatt)
> und Marcus haben wir jetzt wohl trotz kleinerer Frostschäden auch zukünftig dabei ?!



Doch, glatt war's stellenweise auch 
Aber mir geht's wieder gut, hab mir am Dienstag gleich Zehenstulpen (oder wie sich sowas nennt...) und Schutzbleche geleistet 

Jetzt fieber ich dem Samstag entgegen, wenn ich bei Peter bin und wir meine Schaltung in Angriff nehmen wollen. Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck daß es nach dem Putzen am Dienstag noch weiter schlechter geworden ist 

Vielleicht ist es besser (hab ich hier im Forum gelesen) die Schaltung mal von Grund auf neu einzustellen, mal sehen was Peter am Samstag dazu meint 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich (wenn alles klappt) am Montag wieder dabei 

Grüße
Marcus


----------



## randi (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
habe gerade in meinen Terminplan gesehen dass ich am Montag bei meinem Patenkind, Kind ist gut der Mann wird 20 zum Geburtstag eingeladen bin.Achtung der nächste Nightride ist am DIENSTAG.
*7te Nachtfahrt / Nightride *2006 in Gelnhausen.

Am *Dienstag den 14 Februar *2006 um 18 Uhr 45 
Treffpunkt Hallenbad

Anfahrt: Abfahrt Gelnhausen West, Richtung Stadt. Nach ca. 300 m seht Ihr auf der linken Seite eine Shell Tankstelle, und rechts ist gleich das Hallenbad mit Parkplätzen.
Bei Regen fällt der Nightride aus.
Schnee ist kein Regen.

Helm - und Beleuchtungspflicht


----------



## Renngurke (12. Februar 2006)

Maverick75 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck daß es nach dem Putzen am Dienstag noch weiter schlechter geworden ist



Ja manchmal kann so ne Putzaktion auch nach hinten losgehen 
Aber das Problem mit der Schaltung dürfte schnell behoben sein...vorallem da du ja kompetente Hilfe von Peter bekommst/bekommen hast.




			
				randi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe gerade in meinen Terminplan gesehen dass ich am Montag bei meinem Patenkind, Kind ist gut der Mann wird 20 zum Geburtstag eingeladen bin.Achtung der nächste Nightride ist am DIENSTAG.



Okay. Müssten auch am Dienstag noch Glück mit dem Wetter haben! Mittwoch solls dann schon wieder den ganzen Tag regnen 

Also bis Dienstag!


----------



## Maverick75 (12. Februar 2006)

Renngurke0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Problem mit der Schaltung dürfte schnell behoben sein...vorallem da du ja kompetente Hilfe von Peter bekommst/bekommen hast.



Joa, hab ich 

Bin immer noch beeindruckt wie Peter das hinbekommen hat - der findet ja auch das letzte Mini-Detail 


Denke ich bin am DIenstag auch wieder dabei, muß aber erst sehen wie ich das mit der Arbeit gehandelt bekomme. Trage mich dann im LMB ein wenn ich bescheid weiß - denke aber ja


----------



## Onzilla (14. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Blumen.

Für heute Abend habe ich mich abgemeldet, da kann ich leider nicht. Habs mit Montag verwechselt, na, jetzt weiss ich auch, warum ich gestern 10 Minuten einsam in der Kälte herumstand...

Peter


----------



## Maverick75 (14. Februar 2006)

@Peter:
Schade... Ich komm auf jeden Fall vor meinem Urlaub kurz bei Dir vorbei und schaff mir die Zange wieder vom Hals 
Ich klingel einfach mal, vielleicht ist ja einer zuhause 


@all: Bis jetzt sieht's bei mir für heute abend gut aus, definitiv weiß ich es aber (noch) nicht... Ich trag mich trotzdem mal ein


----------



## randi (14. Februar 2006)

Nightride findet statt auch wenn es schneit oder ein bisschen nieselt.
Bin auf jeden Fall am Hallenbad


----------



## randi (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo Sascha und Marcus,

hoffe für euer Räder dass Ihr die vom Matsch schon befreit habt 
Meins steht hier in der hintersten Ecke damit es keiner sieht 3 kg schwerer, und wartet auf die Reinigung.

Hoffe Euch hat die (Tor)Tour gefallen.
Für nächsten Montag ist schon eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maverick75 (15. Februar 2006)

Hey Andi!
Ja, hab ich gestern (wenn auch notdürftig) noch erledigt. Dafür sollte der Hof heute ordentlich schlammig sein 
Naja, soll ja sowieso regnen, dann tut die Natur ihr übriges 

Hat wieder Spass gemacht  Nächsten Montag ist geritzt


----------



## Renngurke (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,
Obwohl ichs ja sonst so mit der Bikepflege habe, stehts bis jetzt noch dreckig herum 

Nightride war wie immer super! Sorry das es am Ende etwas "schleppend" verlief... aber naja danke, dass ihrs dann noch mit mir ausgehalten habt  

Bin voraussichtlich nächsten Montag wieder dabei!
Bis dann.


----------



## randi (16. Februar 2006)

Werde für nächsten Montag eine Matschfreiere Strecke zusammenstellen.
Bin dann auch komplett ungefedert unterwegs  
Bis dann


----------



## Maverick75 (20. Februar 2006)

Maverick75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Andi!
> Hat wieder Spass gemacht  Nächsten Montag ist geritzt



Hiho!
Sorry, ich schaff's heut nicht 
Leider war ich den ganzen Nachmittag unterwegs, so ist noch etwas viel Arbeit zuhause liegengeblieben. Morgen muß ich wieder ran (Arbeit), muß daher @home noch bissi ranklotzen. Wünsch Euch ne gute Tour 

Bis die Tage!
Marcus


----------



## randi (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo Marcus,

Danke der Nightride war gut. Nächsten Montag (Rosenmontag) müßt Ihr selber fahren, viel Spaß wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## Renngurke (2. März 2006)

Na Andi lebst du noch? Klappts bei dir am Montag wieder?
Marcus und ich sind vorhin ne kleine Tour gefahren aber deine Streckenkenntnisse haben halt gefehlt   
Habens ne Weile am Berg zum Hufeisen versucht aber war total verschneit usw.

Naja @Marcus:
Hoffe die Tour war nicht ganz der Reinfall  
Wurde jetzt am Ende aber schon nach kurzer Zeit recht kalt 
Hoffentlich wirds am Montag wieder besser...

Also bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maverick75 (3. März 2006)

Hey Sascha!

Nee, war doch gar nicht so schlimm - halt saukalt, da geb ich Dir recht!
Naja, Montag wirds ja voraussichtlich ne schöne Schneeschlacht geben, mal sehen ob man überhaupt an den Start gehen kann 

Bis denne, schönes Wochenende Euch allen


----------



## Renngurke (6. März 2006)

Maverick75 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Montag wirds ja voraussichtlich ne schöne Schneeschlacht geben, mal sehen ob man überhaupt an den Start gehen kann


Naja der Schnee verschwindet ja langsam wieder aber Andi meldet sich ja auch nicht. Könnte sein das er auch gerade im Bike-Urlaub ist. Bin mir da nicht mehr sicher wann das sein sollte  

Also der Nightride wird auch von meiner Seite aus nix... heute morgen hat es einer in meiner Strasse nicht für nötig gehalten seinen Gehweg von Schnee und Eis zu befreien und da durfte ich dann erstmal nähere Bekanntschaft mit dem Boden machen     ...jetzt hab ich Schmerzen im Kniegelenk und schone das Bein heute mal lieber.


----------



## randi (6. März 2006)

Hallo Sascha und Markus,

liege mir Frostbeulen auf dem Sofa 
Bin jetzut nur noch Temperaturen min 14, max 25 Grad gewöhnt. Werde heute keinen Nightride fahren frier. Muss mich diese Woche noch schonen, bin letzte Woche 530 km gefahren, und reklimatisieren (Temperatur).

Nächsten Montag 13.03 dann wieder


----------



## Maverick75 (6. März 2006)

Paßt mir auch ganz gut daß es nix wird 
Hab heut abend etwas Streß und hätte mich sehr hetzen müssen, um es bis 1845 zu schaffen. Nun brauch ich mich nicht beeilen und hab auch kein schlechtes Gewissen weil ich abgesagt hätte 

Also dann nächste Woche -> Andi: Viel Spaß auf der Couch und -> Sascha: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Onzilla (7. März 2006)

Hi,

und ich liege auch auf dem Sofa!

Ziemlich genau 1x im Jahr, Ende Februar erwischt es mich immer. Die Bronchien sind total verschleimt, weiter muss ich nicht reden...

Obs dann nächsten Montag schon wieder was wird, werde ich noch sehen,


bis dann,


Peter


----------



## randi (8. März 2006)

Hallo Peter,

dann gute Besserung. Mir hilft da immer ACC Akut 600 und Schleimlösender Tee.


----------



## Onzilla (13. März 2006)

Danke für die Wünsche.

Ich habe die Erkältung (beinahe) überwunden, das muss anscheinend 1x im Jahr sein.

Heute Abend pausiere ich noch, da ich ab und zu noch nen richtigen Hustenanfall bekomme. (Für das Büro bin ich wieder fit genug).

Viel Spass heute Abend, nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.

Peter


----------



## randi (13. März 2006)

Hi Peter,

im Kontrollzentrum kannste deine Signatur eingeben.
So 1900 km Grundlage sind für`s Frühjahr 2006 genug, jetzt gibt es Krafteinheiten.


----------



## Onzilla (16. März 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Peter,
> 
> im Kontrollzentrum kannste deine Signatur eingeben.
> .




Hallo Andi,

"wie geht das mit der Signatureintragung?"

das da IST meine Signatur, eingetragen im Kontrollzentrum. Danke trotzdem für die Fürsorge.

Peter


----------



## h.sie (16. März 2006)

Gelnhausen......wenn einer den Oli Hodatsch kennt, grüßt ihn mal von mir (Henning). Ist Triathlet und ein  Freund von mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (16. März 2006)

Hallo H.Sie,

kenn ich, treff Ihn aber selten, ab und an in der bikeschmiede ahl.
Denke wir kennen uns auch, Du warst im Gelnhäuser Schwimmverein!
Schau mal in meine Bildergalerie, Bild Frammersbach.


----------



## randi (19. März 2006)

Hallo Nihgtrider und solche die es werden wollen  
Für alle die es noch nicht gemerkt haben morgen am 20.03 ist Frühlingsanfang  und am 26.03 beginnt die Sommerzeit.
Ich beende diese Saison 2005/2006 als Nightrideguide.

Als Trostpflaster werde ich Touren rund um Gelnhausen anbieten:

Dieses Jahr ganz bestimmt wieder Eselsweg von Gelnhausen nach Kleinheubach ca. 106 km und ein paar Höhenmetern.
Bayrische Schanz, Wasserschloss Mespelbrunn, Schwarzberg, Horsti  .....


----------



## Onzilla (19. März 2006)

Ah, jetzt weiss ich endlich, wie Oli mit Nachnamen heisst....

Wir haben uns oft in der Sauna gesehen, die jetzt leider geschlossen hat (in Altenhasslau). Ziemlich selten sehe ich ihn mal, das nächste mal richte ich den Gruss gerne aus.

Jetzt schaue ich gerade hier rein um zu sehen, ob es morgen abend einen Nacht-ritt gibt, da wird er ab morgen abgeblasen?

Na gut, so fahre ich nicht wie geplant mit dem Mopped zur Arbeit sondern mit dem MTB.

Für alle Nightrider darf ich als Termin den Mittwoch vorschlagen, da treffen sich ab 19 Uhr Biker auf dem Hufeisen. Die fahren zwar gerne bergab, sind aber sonst (bergauf) recht beschaulich unterwegs.

Ich bin da eher selten in dieser Jahreszeit dabei, da Mittwoch mein Saunatag ist.

Schönen Frühlingsanfang, euch allen!

Peter


P.S.

Hallo Marcus, wenn du deine Laufräder nachzentriert haben möchtest, melde dich bitte, mache ich gerne.


----------



## Maverick75 (20. März 2006)

Hallo Peter & die restlichen 
Hab momentan aus privaten Gründen den Kopf etwas voll mit anderen Dingen, daher war ich auch die letzten 2 Ausritte nicht vor Ort und hab auch sonst wenig Frischluft ans Bike lassen können  Hoffe die Situation ändert sich bald etwas und ich kann auf Dein Angebot zurückkommen. Melde mich aber weiter hier wenns was neues gibt und mitlesen werd ich ganz sicher auch weiterhin  
Grüße auch an Andi und Sascha, hoffe wir treffen uns bald mal wieder 
Marcus


----------



## Renngurke (20. März 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nihgtrider und solche die es werden wollen
> Für alle die es noch nicht gemerkt haben morgen am 20.03 ist Frühlingsanfang  und am 26.03 beginnt die Sommerzeit.
> Ich beende diese Saison 2005/2006 als Nightrideguide.
> 
> ...



Wollte auch schon darauf hinweisen, dass mit den Nightrides wohl langsam schluss ist  

Aber gut zu wissen, dass du dich weiterhin als Guide für diverse Touren anbietest  

Also ich hoffe wir machen alle bald mal wieder ne Tour zusammen... die nächsten 3 Wochen wirds bei mir aber wahrscheinlich noch nichts! naja mal sehen   

Dann also bis demnächst


----------



## randi (22. März 2006)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

wir sollten das Osterwochenende (ausser Samstag da hab ich Trainingsfrei  ) mal für die erste gemeinsame längere Tour einplanen. Habe Petrus mit H-Weizen bestochen, Wetter wird also gut.
Postet einfach mal an welchen Tagen Ihr wieviel Zeit habt. So ca. 80 km und > 1.000 hm werden gefahren.


----------



## randi (26. März 2006)

Mal kucke ob das funzt???

http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=7916#7916


----------



## Adrenalino (28. März 2006)

Hey Andi,  

wenn ihr mich mitnehmt bin ich vielleicht an einem der Tage dabei! Lass uns ma die Tage telefonieren.....


----------



## randi (29. März 2006)

Hallo Michael,

gebe Dir Bescheid wenn ne Tour mit den Kollegen vom Nightride ansteht, denke die sind nicht Lichtscheu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (5. April 2006)

Hallo, seid Ihr alle der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit verfallen, aufwaaaaaaaachen.
Setze mal nen Termin Karfreitag füher Mittag 12Uhr30 oder so, lockere 40-50 MTB km`s duch den Spessart 

Einfach melden


----------



## Renngurke (7. April 2006)

Hi Andi,
also ich weiss nicht ob die anderen wirklich einen Lichtschock haben   aber wie gesagt hatte ich die letzten 3 Wochen keine Zeit...

Jetzt bin ich wieder dabei  

Mit Karfreitag hört sich gut an.  Von mir aus kanns aber ruhig schon früher als 12.30 Uhr losgehen!

Und eigentlich wollte ich diese Woche auch schon fahren... also wer da schonmal Lust auf ne kleine Tour hat, möge sich melden


----------



## randi (8. April 2006)

Hallo Renngurke,

am Karfreitag kann ich nicht früher, bin morgens bei einem Streichkonzert  
Heute bin ich mit dem Rennrad Berge (Geisberg, Flörsbachehöhe, Lohrhauptnerhöhe) gefahren. Morgen werde ich mit dem Rennrad GA1 fahren, also  flach und ziemlich lang, für MTBler ist das boring.
Karfreitag werde ich hier über den Berg fahren, Bernbach, Frohnbügel, Hufeisen, Geislitz und heim, ca 40 km und ein paar heftige Steigungen.


----------



## Renngurke (10. April 2006)

Seitdem du jetzt neben MTB auch wieder RR fährst, weiss ich ja nie was wann dran ist...



			
				randi schrieb:
			
		

> Karfreitag werde ich hier über den Berg fahren, Bernbach, Frohnbügel, Hufeisen, Geislitz und heim, ca 40 km und ein paar heftige Steigungen.


Okay! Ich freue mich vorallem auf die heftigen Steigungen
Allerdings solltest du Petrus vorher nochmal ein paar Bierchen mehr geben...
der Bestechungsversuch hat wohl nicht geklappt. Es soll regnen


----------



## randi (10. April 2006)

Hallo Sascha,

ich glaube der ist schon total blau, der bekommt nur noch Aquaminerale.
Abwarten, wir fahren in den Regenpausen


----------



## randi (12. April 2006)

Also wenn es regnet oder im Wald batschnass ist, werde ich in einer Regenpause mal atock ein Stück Asphalt fahren.
Wenn kein besseres Wetter in Sicht ist stelle ich keinen Termin in den LMB.

Bald ist der Kellrwald Marathon in Gilserberg, seid Ihr fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engineer (14. April 2006)

Und seid ihr gefahren? Wenn's mit dem Wetter passt, würde ich mich mal anschließen. Müste aber etwas wärmer werden, momentan vertrage ich keine Kälte.


----------



## randi (16. April 2006)

Hallo Enginneer,

bist herzlich zu unseren Touren eingeladen. Startpunkt Hallenbad hat sich bewährt  
Abends um 18Uhr das war die Uhrzeit für den Nightride. 
Sobald das P...wetter aufhört und die Aussentemperatur auf frühlingshafte 18-21° steigen gibt es wieder MTB- Rennradtouren.

Frohe Ostern


----------



## engineer (16. April 2006)

Fein, dann schaue ich mal vorbei, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin.


----------



## Renngurke (21. April 2006)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht warum, aber im Winter war hier eindeutig mehr los  

Andi: So langsam erreichen wir die 20 Grad Grenze!    Freue mich also schon auf neue Touren!

Ja und der Rest von euch kann ja wohl nicht verschollen sein  
Meldet euch doch mal wieder. sonst wird das nix...


----------



## randi (22. April 2006)

Hallo Sascha,

glaubst Du an Vampire?
Ich langsam schon, die wollen nur im Dunkeln fahren 
Habe am gekippten Fenster mir nen Zug, also nen steifen Hals geholt und die ganze Woche pausiert. Aber nächstes Wochenende sollten wir mal ne lockere Tour fahren.


----------



## Onzilla (25. April 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

will mich nur mal melden.

Ich bin jetzt die zweite Woche volle Kanne erkältet, habe richtig starke Halsschmerzen, son shiet.

Rad fahren - keine Chance.

Hoffentlich wird das bald wieder, mir geht ja die ganze Form flöten, bin total unzufrieden.

Ich melde mich, wenn ich ich mich wieder raustraue,

bis dann,

Peter


----------



## randi (25. April 2006)

Hallo Peter,

wünsche gute Besserung.


----------



## Renngurke (3. Mai 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Habe am gekippten Fenster mir nen Zug, also nen steifen Hals geholt und die ganze Woche pausiert. Aber nächstes Wochenende sollten wir mal ne lockere Tour fahren.



Hi Andi,
also diese Woche ist das Wetter zum Glück ja endlich mal super 
Falls du nicht mehr krank bist, könnten wir ja mal dieses Wochenende ins Auge fassen?!
Vielleicht trauen sich ja dann doch noch ein paar aus ihren Höhlen und fahren spontan mit


----------



## randi (3. Mai 2006)

Hi Sascha,

ja ne, geht leider nicht.
Werde am Sonntag den Vulkanmarathon fahren und daher am Samstag eine Stunde locker rollen und ein paar Sprints anziehen.

Get out and ride


----------



## Renngurke (11. Mai 2006)

Und den wievielten Platz hast du belegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sascha, hallo biker-innen.
Den 57. Platz in meiner Altersklasse senior 1.
Zeit 2:09:32.4 (also 20,9er Schnitt) auf 45km und 1.045 hm.
Habe mich ein bisschen gesputet und war 11 min schneller wie im Vorjahr. Und war dieses Jahr im Ziel noch nicht ausgepauert, da wären noch ein paar km in dem Tempo gegangen.


----------



## Renngurke (12. Mai 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Den 57. Platz in meiner Altersklasse senior 1.
> Zeit 2:09:32.4 (also 20,9er Schnitt) auf 45km und 1.045 hm.
> Habe mich ein bisschen gesputet und war 11 min schneller wie im Vorjahr. Und war dieses Jahr im Ziel noch nicht ausgepauert, da wären noch ein paar km in dem Tempo gegangen.



Gratulation  Hört sich ja ganz gut an.
Ich dachte aber man musste zwei Runden fahren (sprich ca. 88km)...
Naja wäre wohl trotzdem nix für mich gewesen 

So nebenbei hab ich immer noch Hoffnung, dass wir mal wieder ne Tour fahren


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Mai 2006)

Hi Andi,

meine Zwischenzeit 1te Runde : 2:07  .......hihihi.......

2te Runde : 2.56.....   .....verflixte Allergie, jetzt isses amtlich! War beim Doc.....

Wäre auch für ne Tour im schönen Spessart zu haben.


----------



## randi (12. Mai 2006)

Hi Michael,

die CD ist angekommen, vielen Dank.
Dann hast DU leider die falsche Strecke gewählt, du weißt nur das Endergebnis zählt 
Ja, dann sollte Mickey der Langstreckenfahrer doch die kurzen Strecken fahren  
Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Mai 2006)

Hi Andi,

sollte doch nur ein Witz sein  wollte mich hier nicht "aufblasen"! Ne ne, die Langstrecke ist schon das richtige für mich.
Warum kannst du am Sonntag nicht? ich schätze mal familiäre Verpflichtungen....ist ja immerhin Muttertag!

Wie sieht es denn so allgemein mit dem feiertag, dem 25.05 aus? Ist zwar Vadderdaach, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen daß die Saufnasen zur MTB-Tour starten!


----------



## randi (12. Mai 2006)

Versuche mich auch für die Langstrecke aufzublasen  
Vadderdach is kurz vorm Termin (ca. 06.06 ) kann nix mehr fest planen.
Nur noch wüste spontane Einheiten drücken und viel  nehmen.
Nächste Woche soll der ZASKAR Rahmen kommen, verda..t wo bleibt denn die Gabel. Schrauben geht noch. Wie siehts denn mit deinem Tretlager aus?


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Mai 2006)

Huch, stimmt ja, ist es schon sooo weit?? 

Gott, wie die Zeit vergeht......

Wegen meinem Tretlager, ich ruf dich morgen oder am Sonntag mal an. Abends, wie immer?
Heute abend geht nicht.


----------



## randi (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo, lebt Ihr noch????
Seid Ihr so fleißig am biken dass niemand mehr hier was schreibt?!?!


----------



## Onzilla (7. Juni 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, lebt Ihr noch????
> Seid Ihr so fleißig am biken dass niemand mehr hier was schreibt?!?!



Hallo Randi,

ich schreib mal was:

nach 4,5 Wochen Erkältung, Kieferentzündung usw. bin ich am 27. Mai das erste Mal wieder in Neuses (MTB-Neuses.de) mitgefahren. Ich hing aber ziemlich hintendran.

Jetzt fahre ich wieder mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, baue mich (hoffentlich) wieder langsam auf.

Wenn nicht nur die superstarken mitfahren, würde ich auch wieder mal ne Feierabendrunde mitdrehen.

@Marcus:
Wie geht es dem Bergamont? Hast du einen neuen Schaltgriff montiert, geht die Schaltung jetzt?
Und mit den Laufrädern, das Angebot des Nachzentrierens steht noch!

Viele Grüsse,

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo Peter,

freut mich dass es Dir besser geht. Habe auch gerade ne Nebenhöhlen - und Halsentzündung hinter mir  .
Den ganzen Winter gesund durchgebiked und jetzt erwischt.

Bin zeitlich etwas knapp und kann nur kurz und ohne Planung fahren, das kann sich aber stündlich ändern. Dann mach ich aber erst nen Faß auf und wenn ich dann wieder nüchtern bin fahre ich bis zum abwinken.


----------



## Renngurke (13. Juni 2006)

Hi,
sind hier inzwischen alle Kranken wieder gesund?

Hatte wenig Zeit und das Wetter war ja auch nicht besonders motivierend in den letzten Wochen...
Ab jetzt kanns aber wieder los gehen 

Also Andi, leg doch einfach mal eine Tour+Termin fest!
Der Tourenguide muss zur Tat schreiten...ansonsten tut sich hier auch weiterhin nix


----------



## randi (13. Juni 2006)

Würde gerne einen Termin ausmachen, geht leider nicht.
Unser zweites Kind läßt etwas auf sich warten  
Daher kann ich nur spontan fahren, und mich nicht weiter wie 1 Radstunde von daheim entfernen.


----------



## Renngurke (14. Juni 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Unser zweites Kind läßt etwas auf sich warten



Naja okay, unter diesen Umständen gönn ich dir noch ne Pause 
Aber sobald du deinen Pflichten als werdender Vater nachgekommen bist und sich alles wieder normalisiert hat, gibts keine Ausreden mehr!  

Meld dich einfach wenns wieder logehen kann


----------



## Maverick75 (14. Juni 2006)

Renngurke0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja okay, unter diesen Umständen gönn ich dir noch ne Pause
> Aber sobald du deinen Pflichten als werdender Vater nachgekommen bist und sich alles wieder normalisiert hat, gibts keine Ausreden mehr!
> 
> Meld dich einfach wenns wieder logehen kann



Zum Nachwuchs-Begießen meld ich mich jedenfalls auch schon mal an! 
Von Neuses nach Hailer kann ich ja dann mal nen Ausritt wagen


----------



## Renngurke (14. Juni 2006)

Oh hi Marcus!
...so langsam kommen sie doch alle wieder  

Hat sich die Lage bei dir auch wieder normalisiert (Umzug usw.) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (15. Juni 2006)

Wir hoffen dass alles gut geht.
Wenn es soweit ist und  wer mir von Euch per pn/email seine Telefonnummer übersendet wird zum Füßchenwaschen mit Gerstensaft eingeladen.


----------



## randi (18. Juni 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hoffen dass alles gut geht.
> Wenn es soweit ist und  wer mir von Euch per pn/email seine Telefonnummer übersendet wird zum Füßchenwaschen mit Gerstensaft eingeladen.



Unser Sohn David  ist heute auf die Welt gekommen  , 59cm und 4.240 g also kein Leichtbau.
Jetzt stehen  nochmals  und  an.


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Juni 2006)

Hab ja schon ne Mail geschrieben, trotzdem :

     

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH DEN STOLZEN ELTERN!


----------



## randi (18. Juni 2006)

Hi Michael, nochmals vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.
Spätestens in Frammersbach gibte es  alkfrei  mit H-Weizen.


----------



## Ippie (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Andreas,

ich gratuliere recht herzlich zum neuen Erdenbürger. Bei der Größe und dem Gewicht gibt es zum 1. Geburtstag schon ein Rad, oder?

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Renngurke (19. Juni 2006)

Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Baby!!


----------



## Maverick75 (19. Juni 2006)

Renngurke0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Baby!!




Schließe mich da mal an 

Alles Gute! Hoffe die Mutter ist auch wohlauf?!


----------



## randi (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ippie, Maverick und Renngurke

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.
Wir sind alle wohl auf und freuen uns bester  Gesundheit  
Wenn morgen das Wetter gut ist schleife ich zum Deutschlandspiel (16Uhr)den Fernseher auf die Terasse und mach ein Faß auf.
Wer will und Zeit hat kann dann mit mir  H-Weizen gluckern.


----------



## Onzilla (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Andi,

Ich habe so lange gebraucht um etwas zu schreiben, weil ich irgendeinen Spruch loslassen wollte von wegen Mindestgewicht oder zul. Gesamtgewicht eines Kinderanhängers. 

Alles was mir eingefallen war, war zu flach und blöde, da habe ich es lieber bleibenlassen.


Also jetzt auch von mir: Die besten Wünsche für alle Beteiligten!

Viele Grüsse

Peter


----------



## randi (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo Peter,

auch ein herzliches Dankeschön an Dich.
Hoffentlich regent es morgen von 15:45 bis 0 Uhr nicht. Werde das Faß schon leer bekommen. Dann fahr ich in Frammersbach halt in Schlangenlinien hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (20. Juni 2006)

So das erste Faß Paulaner Hefeweißbier ist leer, es steht 3:0 für Deutschland was will man mehr


----------



## randi (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Peter, 
in Frammersbach haben wir uns wohl verpasst?
Habe dich und Kairo in der Ergebnissliste gesehen.


----------



## Onzilla (29. Juni 2006)

Hi,

naja, das war ja auch kein "Ergebnis". Letztes Jahr 3:16, hatte ich dieses Jahr 3:00 anvisiert.

Der Mai ist leider komplett ausgefallen und am Sonntag bin ich mit stark laufender Nase und Halsschmerzen gestartet. Ich bin froh, dass ich überhaupt mitfahren konnte. Ergebnis 3:27, heisst wohl nächstes Jahr 2. Startblock.

Die Nase läuft immer noch, aber ich bin nicht krank geworden.

Verrätst du mir deine Zeit, ich habe noch nicht nachgesehen. (Ich habe nur gesehen, dass die Steffi von Bikework Desch 3:19 gefahren ist, das ärgert mich).

Peter


----------



## randi (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Peter,

na bei deiner langen Erkältung ist deine Zeit doch OK.
Habe mir beim nem Sturz auf der letzten Abfahrt die Bremsscheibe verbogen. Bin irgendwie zwischen den Ästen, Baumstümpfen reingefallen und mit der Scheibe irgendwo drauf, Schnittwunde, Rippenprellung und blaue Flecken verschwinden ja wieder.
Meine Zeit 3:15, habe durch den Sturz ca. 30-40 sec verloren, laut Polar Aufzeichnung.


----------



## Tommygn (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo Randi,

das ist ja ein Ding, habe in Frammerbach auch in 3:!5 gefinisht. Warst du im "blauen" oder "grünen" Startblock ? Und sind wir somit zusammen ins Ziel gefahren ? 

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## randi (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo Tommy,

war im grünen Startblock. Aber die Fahrer sind ja zum Teil pärchenweise  im Sekundentakt ins Ziel eingefahren.


----------



## randi (6. Juli 2006)

Sobald meine neue Bremsscheibe eintrudelt, alte habe ich in Frammersbach beim Sturz zerstört, gibt es 1 x Woche ne lockere Feierabend Runde.

Versprochen


----------



## randi (10. Juli 2006)

Für die Feierabendrunde können wir ja schon mal nen Tag und die Uhrzeit rauskucken. Mein Vorschlag Montag 17 oder 18 Uhr?


----------



## randi (15. Juli 2006)

Lockere Feierabend Tour am Dienstag den 18.07 um 18Uhr.
Treffpunkt Gelnhausen Hallenbad.
Abfahrt Gelnhausen West, Richtung Stadt (Krankenhaus), nach ca. 300m ist links eine Shell Tankstelle und 50 m weiter auf der rechten Seite das Hallenbad mit Parkplätzen.
Helmpflicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (24. Juli 2006)

Lange lockere Feierabendrunde (Birkenhainer) am Di. 25.07 um 17Uhr, siehe LMB


----------



## Onzilla (25. Juli 2006)

Hi Andi,

lockere Feierabendrunde klingt gut, ich bin zwar wieder im Lande, aber:

Meinen Alpen-X habe ich gecancelt, da ich bei der Schwarzwaldtour am 7.7. leider einen Crash hatte.
Bin auf die linke Seite gefallen, 5 min. Bewusstlosigkeit, Prellungen und Gehirnerschütterung waren die Folge. Mit dem Heli wurde ich ins Krankenhaus geflogen, ich habe keinerlei Erinnerung daran. Ich habe immer noch eine Rippenprellung, Fahrradfahren im Gelände ist unmöglich.

Setzt einen Helm auf!, meiner ist gebrochen!

Viel Spass heute Abend, hoffentlich finden sich noch Mitfahrer,

Peter


----------



## randi (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Peter,

wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung und alles Gute.
Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser.
Ist ja heute ja auch viel zu warm.


----------



## randi (6. August 2006)

Hallo,

MTB-Tour am Sonntag den  20.08 

Treffpunkt Bahnhof Gelnhausen um 10 Uhr
Werden gemütliche 4-5 h fahren, Einkehrschwung einplanen
Waldautobahnen und Singletrails

Bei Fragen bitte PN oder email


----------



## randi (13. August 2006)

Hallo,

bitte kurz eintragen wer mitfahren will, Danke.
Die Tour steht, habe heute die "Vogelsbergrunde" abgefahren und den passenden Anschluß an die "Spessartrunde" gefunden.

Strecke GN, Gettenbach, vier Fichten, Wirtheim, Besenkassel, Golfplatz Lettgenbrunn, Hoher Horst, Madstein und dann schaun mer mal dass wir zum Einkehrschwung kommen


----------



## randi (15. August 2006)

Zur Zeit ist das Wetter ja nicht wie Herbst sondern eher wie November-Rain :cry: 
Wenn sich niemand zum mitradeln meldet verschieben wir das ganze auf den goldenen Oktober  :schleimi: 
Und machen dann eine ganz lockere Ausklingrunde, einmal Blockhaus 3 x   , 1 x  Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommygn (17. August 2006)

Moin moin, auch dran denken, dass am 20.8.06 die Streckenbegehung oder schreiben wir besser befahrung für dem Rossbachmarathon ist .......
Wer ist denn am 20.8 bzw. 27.8 am Start  ? 

www.rfc-rossbach.de


----------



## randi (18. August 2006)

Ja verschiebe den Termin vom 20.08,

damit Ihr den Rossbacher abfahren könnt. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter gut. Am 27.08 bin ich nicht am Start, da wird unser jüngster (7 Wochen) getauft.

Vielleicht können wir mal zusammen Rennrad fahren?
Habe gesterrn eine schöne Spessart Tour gefahren 108 km und 1100 Hm.
Eidengesäß, Breitenborn, Flörsbacher Höher, Lohrhauptener Höhe, Pfaffenhausen, Golfplatz, Wegscheide, Merneser Heiligen, Alsberg, Bad Soden und dann noch durch den Kinziggrund über Gründua,  Bernbach ausgerollt.


----------



## Büdiman (20. August 2006)

Hi Andi,

ich bin noch recht neu hier. Bist du auch beim RFC Rossbach. Ich bin der Ole und seit 1 Jahr beim RFC. 

Grüße "Büdiman"


----------



## randi (21. August 2006)

Hi Ole,

schön dass Du Dich meldest. So langsam kommen ja die Gelnhäuser Biker aus dem Wald. 
Dann können wir mal ne MTB Tour fahren. Oder in der Winterszeit kannste ja beim Nightride mitfahren.
Bin nicht beim RFC, mein Verein TSG Friedrichsdorf Riegelhof Racing.


----------



## Büdiman (21. August 2006)

Hi,

ja stimmt bin noch dabei ein paar Kumpels hier fürs Forum zu werben. Die fahren auch MTB beim RFC. Nightride hört sich gut an. Das Forum ist aber echt klasse. 

Bis dann


----------



## Adrenalino (22. August 2006)

Hey Jungs, wer von euch war bei der Streckenbefahrung in Rossbach? Was könnt ihr denn zum Streckenzustand sagen? Viel Matsch, ausgewaschene Wege usw usw.....wäre für Infos sehr dankbar! 

@Andi
Ruf dich morgen an, heute klappts nich, erster Arbeitstag, ne Menge aufzuarbeiten *ächz*......


----------



## randi (22. August 2006)

Hallo Michael,

morgen ist gut, so ab 21 Uhr OK.


----------



## Büdiman (22. August 2006)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs, wer von euch war bei der Streckenbefahrung in Rossbach? Was könnt ihr denn zum Streckenzustand sagen? Viel Matsch, ausgewaschene Wege usw usw.....wäre für Infos sehr dankbar!
> 
> @Andi
> Ruf dich morgen an, heute klappts nich, erster Arbeitstag, ne Menge aufzuarbeiten *ächz*......



Also bei der Streckenbesichtigung selbst war ich nicht da, aber bin Teile der Strecke einen Tag zuvor abgefahren. Insgesamt ist die Strecke in einem guten Zustand wenn es nicht mehr regnet, sollte auch der Matsch kein Problem sein. Falls es doch noch regen geben sollte dann Vorsicht am Rosengärtchen!!! Der Azborn ist steil und spektagulär wie immer!

Startest du?


----------



## Adrenalino (22. August 2006)

@Büdimann
Hmm, bin noch am überlegen.....super Event, klasse Strecke, tolle Orga.....aber nach 8 Tagen "Winter-Transalp-im-August"  hab ich die Lust verloren bei ekligen Bedingungen zu starten! Daher werde ich Sonntag früh aufstehen und zum Fenster rausschauen. Wenns regnet krabbel ich ins Bett zurück, bei trockenem Wetter fahr ich hin und gebe mir die 120er!! 

Aber da am Sonntag Andi`s jüngster getauft wird und er freundlicherweise super Wetter bestellt hat   - ist doch so, Andi?? sag jetzt nix falsches!!! - bin ich wohl dabei.


----------



## Büdiman (22. August 2006)

cool, na dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter, für alle die am Sonntag was vor haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (23. August 2006)

Hallo,

Wetter wird am Sonntag super, wir grillen  
Achso, hole vorsichtshalber ein Zelt 3x6m, damit die Sonne keinen Glatzenbrand verursacht


----------



## Renngurke (12. September 2006)

randi schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter wird am Sonntag super, wir grillen


Andi, hast du beim grillen versehentlich Gammelfleisch erwischt oder wieso hört man nichts mehr von dir?  

Hier mal ein Fazit:
Rückblickend auf die letzten Monate muss ich leider feststellen, dass der Plan, die Biker aus unserer Gegend (Gelnhausen) hier mal langsam aber sicher für gemeinsame Touren zusammenzutrommeln total nach hinten losging.   
Gelnhäuser ich bin enttäuscht von euch (bis auf einzelne Ausnahmen)!
Habt Ihr inzwischen die Motivation verloren? Wo sind all diejenigen, die hier reinschauten, selbst Mitfahrer suchten oder sogar zusagten, bei einer unserer Touren mitzufahren?
Gemeinsame Touren hätten sicher mehr Spaß gemacht aber jeder wie er meint...

Ich hoffe allerdings, dass wir jetzt im Herbst nochmal ein paar Termine ausmachen werden. Nach wie vor sind natürlich Interessierte gerne eingeladen sich uns anzuschließen... Ich habe noch Hoffnung  

Ansonsten schmiede ich einfach schonmal Pläne für neue Lichtinstallationen (Ja Andi, irgendwann baue ich eine Lampe  ) und blicke optimistisch auf die Wintersaison (NIGHTRIDE!!!) - Denn auf den harten Kern ist verlass.

Zum Schluss sage ich noch Hallo zu Büdiman  
Schön zu sehen, dass sich doch noch neue Leute einfinden! Ich hoffe du bist bei zukünftigen Touren mal dabei!


----------



## randi (13. September 2006)

Sobald es richtig dunkel wird versuch ich es nochmal mit ner Nightridegruppe


----------



## Renngurke (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
Also meiner Meinung nach könnten wir jetzt langsam aber sicher wieder den ersten Nightride wagen. Letztes Jahr gings ja am 19.10 los! Wäre Dienstags oder Mittwochs wieder okay oder doch ein anderer Tag?

Wenn ja, dann entweder nächste Woche: Dienstag 24.10/Mittwoch 25.10
oder übernächste Woche: Dienstag 31.10/Mittwoch 01.11
Startzeit: zwischen 18.00 und 19.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Hallenbad Gelnhausen

Ansonsten wäre mir persönlich auch ein Wochende recht...
Ich werde auf jeden Fall nächste oder übernächste Woche einen Nightride fahren und bin flexibel bzgl. Tag und Zeit! Entscheidet euch also bitte so, wie es bei euch am besten passt!
Andi, ich hoffe du bist dabei und spielst wieder den Guide  Ansonsten muss ich das eben übernehmen (Orientierungslosigkeit)


----------



## randi (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Sascha,

schön dass Du Dich meldest.
Fang doch schon mal mit den Nightrides an, werde mich etwas später einklinken. 
Dienstag geht nicht, da macht meine Frau Sport, und ich hüte die 
Kiddies ;-)))  brauche ich dann zur Nervenberuhigung


----------



## Renngurke (24. Oktober 2006)

randi schrieb:


> Dienstag geht nicht, da macht meine Frau Sport, und ich hüte die
> Kiddies ;-)))  brauche ich dann zur Nervenberuhigung



Okay, wenn du Dienstags immer die Erziehung in die Hand nehmen musst, legen wir mal Mittwoch als NR-Tag fest!

Für alle, die es interessiert... diese Woche wirds noch nix   Bei diesem stürmigen Wetter und Regen werde ich morgen nicht fahren.
Also blicken wir mal optimistisch auf nächste Woche  
Sollte ein Nigthride stattfinden, gibts am Montag Infos!!


----------



## Tommygn (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

findet Morgen ein NR statt ? Leider habe ich diese Woche keine Zeit, aber das nächst mal bin ich dabei.
Gruß T.


----------



## Renngurke (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Tommygn,

also morgen wird es nix! Soll ab morgen nachmittag regnen... bei Schneefall wäre ich gefahren aber da du diese Woche ja sowieso nicht kannst, ist es ja nicht so tragisch  

Falls ein Nightride von meiner Seite aus geplant ist, gibt es spätestens Montags Abends einen Eintrag! Also wenn Dienstags noch kein Termin steht, wirds nix...
ausser Andi oder sonst jemand trägt was ein


----------



## Renngurke (6. November 2006)

*1. Gelnhäuser Nightride - Wintersaison 2006/2007*

Start: Um 18.45 Uhr am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.

Strecke: Die Strecke wird vor Ort je nach Anzahl der Mitfahrer, Wetterlage und Motivation festgelegt.

Anfahrt: Abfahrt Gelnhausen West, Richtung Stadt. Nach ca. 300 m seht Ihr auf der linken Seite eine Shell Tankstelle und rechts davon ist gleich das Hallenbad mit Parkplätzen.

Anmerkungen:
- Bei Regen fällt der Nightride aus.
- Es besteht Licht- und Helmpflicht.

Hier geht's zum LMB-Eintrag

Falls Ihr mitfahren wollt, tragt euch bitte im LMB-Eintrag als Mitfahrer ein! Bei 0 Mitfahrern werde ich nämlich nicht starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommygn (7. November 2006)

Hab mich mal angemeldet ..... die Spannung steigt auf den Gefrierpunkt


----------



## randi (8. November 2006)

Kann leider nicht


----------



## Tommygn (8. November 2006)

So, da haben wir die Nachtwächtertour mal eröffnet. 

Wetter: dunkel ! angenehm mild bis fast warm. 
Wobei sich die Teilnehmer nicht ganz einig waren  , oder "was passiert, wenn man bei ca. 8°C eine Sturmhaube mit Sehschlitz trägt?" 
1. Man wird im dunklen kaum bis nicht gesehen.
2. Die Soße läuft innerhalb der Sturmhaube und tropft nicht auf das Rad.
3. Wenn die Soße läuft, kann man die Haube auch nicht mehr ausziehen, da es sonnst saukalt ist.

Strecke: trocken und teilweise stark mit Laub bedeckt. 

Umfang: 30 KM ; 15er Schnitt; 500hm

Zeitzeugen: ein Reh; eine Katze; zweimal irdenetwas gruschpelndes. Ja, und dann gabs da noch nen Autofahrer, der Linksverkehr bevorzugt. Den haben die Scheinwerfer wohl etwas geblendet ... naja....

Alles in allem ein sehr gelungene Tour, die uns von Gelnhausen übers Blockhaus nach Roth führte. Dann ging es direkt Richtung Gettenbach. Kurz vor den Seen dann wieder bergan Richtung Brenzelseiche. Als Abschluss wurde der Trail unterhalb der TV Turms gefahren, und schwups standen wir in Haitz.

Also auf nächste mal.


----------



## Renngurke (9. November 2006)

Gelungene Schilderung... musste hier gerade nochmal drüber lachen.

Alles in allem war's eine schöne Tour. Vorallem die zwei neuen Trails waren super obwohl ich bei Tageslicht wohl nur noch einen davon wiederfinde  

Das verschollene Stück meiner Lampe habe ich beim warten an einer Ampel übrigens wiedergefunden!   Hat ledeiglich einen kleinen Kratzer...ansonsten wie neu  

Naja dann bis zum nächsten Mal.
Andi, hoffentlich klappt's bei dir auch mal demnächst.


----------



## randi (12. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist es zeitlich etwas eng. Kann nicht so planen und fahre meistens direkt von der Arbeit aus los. Werde hoffentlich bald wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Renngurke (13. November 2006)

2. Gelnhäuser Nightride - Wintersaison 2006/2007

Start: Mittwoch, 15.11.06 um 18.45 Uhr am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.

Strecke: Die Strecke wird vor Ort je nach Anzahl der Mitfahrer, Wetterlage und Motivation festgelegt.

Anfahrt: Abfahrt Gelnhausen West, Richtung Stadt. Nach ca. 500m seht Ihr auf der linken Seite eine Shell Tankstelle und rechts davon ist gleich das Hallenbad mit Parkplätzen.

Anmerkungen:
- Bei Regen fällt der Nightride aus.
- Es besteht Licht- und Helmpflicht.

Ab Mittwoch soll es laut Wettervorhersage nicht mehr regnen aber warten wir's ab. Wie gesagt, bei Regen fällt der Nightride aus!
Da es diesmal recht schlammig werden dürfte, empfehle ich Spritzschutz zu montieren.

Hier geht's zum LMB-Eintrag

Falls Ihr mitfahren wollt, tragt euch bitte im LMB-Eintrag als Mitfahrer ein! Bei 0 Mitfahrern starte ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (14. November 2006)

Sorry Mittwoch bekommen wir Besuch, wird nix bei mir.


----------



## Tommygn (15. November 2006)

Kann heute auch nicht teilnehmen....


----------



## Renngurke (15. November 2006)

Naja, wenn keiner von euch Zeit hat und sich sonst niemand mehr anmeldet, fahr ich wohl alleine ne kleine Runde und stell meine Lampen mal richtig ein  

Falls jemand auch mal tagsüber z.B. am Wochenende eine Tour plant, möge er sich doch bitte melden bzw. auch solche Touren ins LMB eintragen!
Ich für meinen Teil scheue nämlich auch in der Nightridesaison nicht das Tageslicht  ...

Wäre auch denkbar, dass ich selber jetzt gelegentlich am Wochenende zusätzliche Touren eintrage. Also immer mal hier reinschauen.


----------



## randi (17. November 2006)

Weiter so,

kann Familienbedingt immer nur spontan los und nix planen  
Wie gestern 84km und 3h35min, bin auch schon um 16:20 los. Da kann kaum ein Arbeitender mitfahren  .


----------



## Renngurke (20. November 2006)

randi schrieb:


> Weiter so,
> kann Familienbedingt immer nur spontan los und nix planen


Naja irgendwann gewährt man dir sicher mal wieder Freilauf  

Achtung:
Diesen Mittwoch ist von meiner Seite aus kein Nightride geplant! Habe ausnahmsweise auch mal keine Zeit   Soll ja sowieso regnen...

Also dann bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Renngurke (26. November 2006)

*3. Gelnhäuser Nightride - Wintersaison 2006/2007*

Start: Mittwoch, 29.11.06 um 18.45 Uhr am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.

Strecke: Die Strecke wird vor Ort je nach Anzahl der Mitfahrer, Wetterlage und Motivation festgelegt.

Anfahrt: Abfahrt Gelnhausen West, Richtung Stadt. Nach ca. 500m seht Ihr auf der linken Seite eine Shell Tankstelle und rechts davon ist gleich das Hallenbad mit Parkplätzen.

Anmerkungen:
- Bei Regen fällt der Nightride aus.
- Es besteht Licht- und Helmpflicht.


Hier geht's zum LMB-Eintrag
Falls Ihr mitfahren wollt, tragt euch bitte im LMB-Eintrag als Mitfahrer ein!


----------



## Renngurke (12. Dezember 2006)

Das Wetter gönnt uns zur Zeit ja nicht gerade viele regenfreie Tage 
Vorallem die Nightrides leiden darunter...

Habe deshalb bis jetzt auch keinen Termin eingetragen. Da es am Mittwoch ab Mittag allerdings nicht mehr regnen soll, frage ich euch jetzt kurzfristig ob jemand mit fahren will? Ansonsten fällt's eben wieder aus


----------



## randi (16. Dezember 2006)

Brrrr ist es hier kalt,
bin gestern aus AbuDhabi / Dubai zurückgekommen und muß mich erstmal wieder darn gewöhnen dass statt der Aircondition die Heizung läuft  
Habe vor Weihnachten noch viele Termine und werde wohl nicht zum Nightride kommen


----------



## Renngurke (16. Dezember 2006)

randi schrieb:


> Brrrr ist es hier kalt,
> bin gestern aus AbuDhabi / Dubai zurückgekommen und muß mich erstmal wieder darn gewöhnen dass statt der Aircondition die Heizung läuft


Wow, dort wäre ich an manchen Tagen auch lieber  War bestimmt klasse!?
Aber der Winter hat auch gute Seiten: Es gibt viel Nebel! Bin gestern morgen eine Tour gefahren. Mit 10m Sichtweite durch den Wald gesaust  Das hat auch was!



randi schrieb:


> Habe vor Weihnachten noch viele Termine und werde wohl nicht zum Nightride kommen


Schade. Aber melde dich einfach sobald du Zeit hast.


----------



## Maverick75 (3. Januar 2007)

Renngurke0815 schrieb:


> ...ich euch jetzt kurzfristig ob jemand mit fahren will?



Erstmal ein Frohes Neues an Euch alle...!!! Ja, ich lebe noch 
Heut abend könnt ich kurzfristig dabei sein - allerdings nicht ab GN, da ich noch keine 2. Lampe hab und ich allein von Neuses nach GN bei meinem momentanen Trainingszustand schon ne Stunde brauche  
Dann sind die Zellen leer bevor der Ride richtig angefangen hat 
Aber ich kümmer mich grad um Nachschub 


EDIT: Und Patsch kommt mir für heute wieder was dazwischen   
Scheibenkleister! 

Freitag ginge bei mir - so ab 16.30 wäre ich bereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (3. Januar 2007)

Dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr! Schön, dass du dich zurückmeldest  

Ich hätte heute sowieso nicht dabei sein können... bin mit starker Erkältung + Fieber ins neue Jahr gerutscht und verbringe die Tage seitdem hauptsächlich auf der Couch bzw. im Bett. Es ist zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich aber falls ich am Freitag wieder topfit sein sollte, bin ich dabei  

Ich sage dann rechtzeitg bescheid!


----------



## Maverick75 (3. Januar 2007)

Renngurke0815 schrieb:


> Dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr! Schön, dass du dich zurückmeldest
> Ich hätte heute sowieso nicht dabei sein können... bin mit starker Erkältung + Fieber ins neue Jahr gerutscht und verbringe die Tage seitdem hauptsächlich auf der Couch bzw. im Bett. Es ist zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich aber falls ich am Freitag wieder topfit sein sollte, bin ich dabei
> Ich sage dann rechtzeitg bescheid!


Okay, dann mal Gute Besserung! 
Vielleicht bis zum Freitag, ansonsten seh ich mal zu was die nächste Woche so bringt


----------



## randi (4. Januar 2007)

Frohes Neues,

wir sollten nächste Woche einen Nightride zum Mittelpunkt der  EU planen.
An welchen Tagen könnt Ihr denn.


----------



## Maverick75 (5. Januar 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Frohes Neues,
> wir sollten nächste Woche einen Nightride zum Mittelpunkt der  EU planen.


   



randi schrieb:


> An welchen Tagen könnt Ihr denn.


Bei mir ginge (vorläufig) Dienstag, Mittwoch (jeweils ab ~18h) und Freitag (ab ~16.30h)

Was anderes: Hat eventuell noch jemand von Euch ne Cateye 1600 Frontlampe über? Brauche weder Lader noch Halterung noch Rücklicht. Soll als Ersatz dienen


----------



## Renngurke (5. Januar 2007)

Wie erwartet bin ich auch heute noch angeschlagen  
Nächste Woche bin ich aber wahrscheinlich dabei! Mit dem Termin richte ich mich nach euch... Mittwoch wäre aber mein Favorit  


Das mit dem Mittelpunkt der EU in Meerholz ist ja wohl der Hammer  Gelnhausen erhält doch noch den Ruhm, den es verdient! Wir sind EU!
Doch wo ist der Mittelpunkt nun überhaupt genau? Ich weiss nur von einem Acker irgendwo bei Meerholz... Ist der Punkt durch eine Fahne o.ä. gekennzeichnet?




Maverick75 schrieb:


> Was anderes: Hat eventuell noch jemand von Euch ne Cateye 1600 Frontlampe über? Brauche weder Lader noch Halterung noch Rücklicht. Soll als Ersatz dienen


 Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## randi (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

dann halten wir doch mal den Mittwoch fest. 
18Uhr30 am Hallenbad.


----------



## randi (9. Januar 2007)

Kann leider nicht, wichtiger Termin dazwischen gekommen.  



randi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann halten wir doch mal den Mittwoch fest.
> 18Uhr30 am Hallenbad.



Kann leider nicht, wichtiger Termin dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Renngurke (24. Januar 2007)

Hi,
ich habe zur Zeit leider dauernd Termine und will deshalb selbst erstmal keine Touren mehr eintragen.

Mittwochs würde es bei mir aber nach wie vor generell passen  

Jetzt ist der letzte Termin ja schon 2 Wochen her... also schlagt ruhig wieder was vor sobald ihr Zeit/Lust habt!

Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche schon und dann wirds ggf. sogar mal wieder ein Snow-Nightride


----------



## Renngurke (26. März 2007)

Hi, ich melde mich nun endgültig zurück. Hier ging ja richtig die Post ab seit meinem letzten Eintrag   

Naja...mit den Nightrides ist jetzt wohl bald schluss aber wenn es länger hell bleibt könnte man doch auch weiterhin unter der Woche regelmäßig eine Feierabendrunde fahren oder? Dürfte ja bald lange genug hell bleiben!

Ansonsten wäre ich auch weiterhin für Nightrides zu haben, solange es noch zeitig dunkel wird.

P.S.: Könnte sich jemand für eine längere Tour jetzt am Wochenende begeistern (wahrscheinlich Samstag)? Strecke ist noch verhandelbar  ...

Also meldet euch doch mal wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (27. März 2007)

Hallo Sascha,

fahre direkt von der Arbeit meine Runden, und dann meist > 50 km. Am Wochenende bin ich immer spontan unterwegs, kann halt net planen.
Denke ich werde bis auf ein paar lange Touren (100km) Individualist bleiben.


----------



## Renngurke (28. März 2007)

Okay, dann muss ich wohl wieder mal alleine losziehen denn ausser Andi meldet sich ja eh keiner mehr  

Andi, falls du doch mal wieder unspontan fahren willst, melde dich  

An den Rest: Ich gebe mein Motivationsprogramm hier jetzt bis auf Weiteres auf... wer Mitfahrer sucht, möge hier einschreiben!


----------



## Fischlix (18. April 2007)

Lebt hier noch jemand? 

Bin für kurzfristige kleine Touren zu buchen


----------



## Renngurke (18. April 2007)

Hallo Fischlix,
erstmal willkommen im Forum!

Ja, von Zeit zu Zeit tut sich hier doch noch was  

GPS-Material aus der Umgebung kann ich dir leider nicht anbieten aber eine kleine Tour lässt sich immer mal einrichten!

Schreibe einfach mal wann es bei dir zeitlich am besten passt...


----------



## randi (2. Oktober 2007)

SO jetzt kann ich wieder planen. Rohbau steht, Dach ist drauf und bin jetzt alleine mit dem Innenausbau dran und kann wieder Termine planen   ohne dass ein Handwerker irgendwas will.

Planung ab November 1 x wöchentlich ein Nightride und ab jetzt Sonntags eine gemütliche Tour von 25 - 100 km.

Einfach eine PN oder email.

Werde die Termine wöchentlich in Last Minute Biking und hier reinstellen.


----------



## äbbläär tobe (9. Oktober 2007)

kommt ihr bei euren touren auch ma durch schöllkrippen???
ich würd ma mitfahren... sonntags wärs ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (10. Oktober 2007)

jane, durch Geiselbach kommen wir öfter. Diesen Sonntag ist schlecht. Am 21.10 vielleicht?

So Nightride am 01.11.2007 in Gelnhausen.
Start 19 Uhr am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Oktober 2007)

Würdest du am 21.10 deine "Trails,Trails,Trails-Tour" anbieten? Wenn ja könnt ich übers mitkommen nachdenken


----------



## äbbläär tobe (10. Oktober 2007)

geiselbach is auch kein problem  um wie viel uhr fahrt ihr immer?


----------



## randi (10. Oktober 2007)

äbbläär tobe schrieb:


> geiselbach is auch kein problem  um wie viel uhr fahrt ihr immer?




Hallo Tobe, 
ist unterschiedlich. Werde bei gemeinsamen Touren hier posten und nen LMB machen.


----------



## randi (10. Oktober 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Würdest du am 21.10 deine "Trails,Trails,Trails-Tour" anbieten? Wenn ja könnt ich übers mitkommen nachdenken



Bin noch am Strecke ausarbeiten und heute nochmal im Dienste der "TRAILSUCHE" gestanden. Kann auch nen Northshore mit 4-5 m hohen Drop anbieten. Das schwierige sind die Verbindungen zwischen den Trails, einige gute liegen etwas auseinander und mein Ziel ist es die schön aneinanderzuhängen. 
Halten wir mal den 21.10 fest, da kommen wir auch durch Geiselbach.


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Oktober 2007)

Keller is uffgeräumt und Buchführung erledigt *schnauf*

Bezügl. 21.10 brauch ich erst noch das o.k. der Regierung 

Wir telefonieren.


----------



## Fischlix (11. Oktober 2007)

Guuten Tach,

hat wer Lust, am Sa. so ab 14.00 Uhr ein Tourchen, um die 20 km zu drehen?

Randi habe ich gerade meine Tel Nr. geschickt, melde Dich mal!

CU

hehe, 





> Ort: Geylenhusen
> Bike: habe gar kein Auto, aber Rad


 also 2 Räder, nen "halbes" Auto


----------



## randi (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

Sonntag kann ich erst so ab 16Uhr


----------



## Fischlix (11. Oktober 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> Sonntag kann ich erst so ab 16Uhr



uups, ich meinte auch den Samstag zum Treffen und Fahren, am Sonntag bin ich leider schon verplant!


----------



## randi (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

wird demnächst schon mal klappen. Wir bleiben einfach übers Forum bzw. Telefon in Kontakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (16. November 2007)

Hallo,
Träume ich oder tut sich hier doch wieder was?

Habe leider lange nicht mehr vorbeigeschaut.
Keine Ahnung ob es an meinem Nickname oder etwa Avatar liegt, aber auf meine Posts hat ja komischerweise nie jemand reagiert...

Naja, bin jedenfalls auch wieder da 
Habe mein Bike diese Woche wieder für die Nightridesaison ausgerüstet und bei einem kleinen Nightride die Lampen justiert.
Es kann also wieder losgehen!

Andi, hast du schon weitere Termine geplant?
Wenn es bei Donnerstag bleibt, müsste ja der 22.11 der nächste Termin sein oder?!


----------



## randi (18. November 2007)

Hallo Sascha und alle Nightrider-innen, 

dann laß uns mal durchstarten:

Donnerstag den 22.11 um 18:20 Uhr am Hallenbad Gelnhausen, siege LMB
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5494


----------



## randi (20. November 2007)

N8ride in Gelnhausen siehe LMB


----------



## randi (22. November 2007)

Hallo Sascha,

auf Grund des Regens entfällt der N8ride, sorry.


----------



## Renngurke (22. November 2007)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha,
> 
> auf Grund des Regens entfällt der N8ride, sorry.



Ja, Schade. Habe zwar den ganzen Tag gehofft, dass es aufklart, aber naja...hoffen wir eben auf nächste Woche!

Wünsche schonmal ein schönes Wochende, bis dann.


----------



## randi (25. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch wünsche ich allen die hier fleißig dabei waren. Werde meine Aktivitäten nach hier verlagern
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4332034&posted=1#post4332034

Da ist Entschieden mehr los, sorry


----------



## mirco m. (8. Januar 2008)

hallo randi
das tifft sich aber nicht gut ich bin gerade auf der suche nach mitfahrgelegenheiten in gelnhausen. bin in der gegend neu und suche leute zum mitfahren und schöne strecken vorallem nette bergab trails die man in touren einbauen kann. ich habe schon das gefühl das hier jeder jäger nur autofährt ....es gibt fast keine trampelpfade. 
würde mich freuen was zu hören 

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mirco,

schön dass Du dich trotzdem meldest. Hier in GN sind schon ein paar Biker die mit fahren. Mit denen kommuniziere ich aber übers Telefon. Nächsten Sonntag werden "wir" fahren. Hier gibt es viele trails, z.B. in Hailer, Horbach, Hufeisen, Geiselbach ....
Sobald ich ne Terminplanung für Sonntag habe, schreibe ich Sie hier rein. Hängt auch vom Wetter ab welches Rad ich benutze. Bei Regen Crossrad, wenn es trocken ist wohl MTB.


----------



## mirco m. (8. Januar 2008)

hallo andi
crossrad ...nicht das ich schon mal vorab jammern will aber meine kondition ist nicht das was man als toll bezeichnet. ich fahre derzeit touren zische 15 und 30 km. und das nicht sonderlich schnell.
das einzige wo es nicht mangelt sind wohl an guten ausreden 
ich würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn ihr mich mitnehmen würdet

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (8. Januar 2008)

mirco m. schrieb:


> hallo andi
> crossrad ...nicht das ich schon mal vorab jammern will aber meine kondition ist nicht das was man als toll bezeichnet. ich fahre derzeit touren zische 15 und 30 km. und das nicht sonderlich schnell.
> das einzige wo es nicht mangelt sind wohl an guten ausreden
> ich würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn ihr mich mitnehmen würdet
> ...



Hallo Mirco,

nehme Dich gerne mit. Nur denke ich dass keiner so richtig Freude am fahren haben wird. Meine längste MTB Tour letztes Jahr war zum Kloster Kreuzberg, will ja nicht Angeben das waren 160km und 2200Hm. Meine normalen MTB Touren bewegen sich zwichen 60-90km mit 500-2000Hm.


----------



## mirco m. (8. Januar 2008)

hollla ......da übe ich wohl noch lange dran .....mir war wohl bis eben gerade nicht klar wie bescheiden meine kondition ist    

das muss ich erstmal verdauen.

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mirco,

so habe ich vor 20 Jahren mit dem MTB auch angefangen. Damals war ich froh ne 35km Tour zu packen ))
Einfach immer ein paar km mehr fahren und regelmäßig fahren dann klappt das schon.


----------



## mirco m. (9. Januar 2008)

hallo andi
mußt du gleich noch salz in die wunde streuen ....ich mach das auch schon gute 10 jahre ...nur halt mit permanenten unterbrechungen. und dann muss ich zugeben das es auch nicht direkt mein erklärtes ziel ist über 100km an einem tag zu schaffen.
dafür habe ich noch ein anderes 2-rad das extra für solche distazen vor ca. 100 jahren erfunden wurde (bmw)  (
also ich würde sagen wir müssen das verschieben....sollte ich mal 60kmpacken und du dich gerade von einer schweren grippe errholen musst, einen abend vorher noch viezuviel getrunken hast und du nurmal eben frische luftschnappen willst...dann können wir es versuchen  ( 

gruß mirco


----------



## mtb-spass (10. Januar 2008)

hi,

komme aus dem jossgrund und suche immer mal mitfahrgelegenheiten.
damit sich die fahrt nach gelnhausen lohnt sollte schon ein tour von mindesetns 3 stunden drin sein sag ich mal. ich fahre so 5.000km mtb pro jahr.
wollen wir mal fahren?

gruß


----------



## mirco m. (11. Januar 2008)

moin 

wehn meinest du ??

also ich fange nochmal von vorne an. 
vor nicht allzulangerzeit habe ich meinen wohnsitz nach gelnhausen verlegt.
nun suche ich menschen die mtb fahren und in dieser eigentlich schönen gegend nach schönen kleinen trails die man befahren kann.

grob zu meiner wenikeit: 
ich fahre touren zwischen 15-30km vieleicht auch demnächst mehr, aber viel lieber schön bergab als viel strecke. wenn es dann richtig runtergehen soll fahre ich nach wildbad/ winterberg usw. . 
ich komme mehr so aus der motocross ecke bin nichtmehr 20 und habe ausreichend kaputte knochen. 
ich möchte meine kondition ausbauen und spass haben, wenn ich mich in unbekantem gelände bewege habe ich ein gps dabei sonst nichtmal einen tacho. 
mein rad ist so ausgelegt das ich gut hochfahren kann (schieben is doof  ) und einwenig besser als gut runterkomme. in beiden richtungen werde und will ich keine rekorde brechen.

wenn sich darin jemand wiederfindet würde ich mich freuen mal eine gemeinsame tour zu fahren und vieleicht neue schöne strecken kennen zu lernen.

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo mtb-Spass,

ja gerne. 
Bist Du auch bei den bikeaholics? 
Fahre oft mit dem Rennrad oder MTB nach Oberndorf, das erste mal 1993.
Bin doch fast halber Oberndorfer ;-)))


----------



## mtb-spass (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo Micro und Andi,

war ein paar Tage nicht "on".

Kann zur Zeit doch nicht ganz so langfristig planen, nur so 2-3 Tage im voraus, aber da können wir schon mal was machen.

Andi,
ja bin bei den Biceholics, wieso kennst Du uns und warum bist Du "halber" Jossgründer?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## randi (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo Marco,

meine Frau ist aus Oberndorf. Und durch Wolfi kenn ich die bikeaholics.


----------



## Renngurke (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

@Andi: Schade, dass es dich Richtung Hanau verschlagen hat. Aber ich muss dir Recht geben, hier tut sich nicht mehr viel... Wäre ja auch gerne mal in einer größeren Gruppe gefahren aber unter der Woche immer extra bis nach Hanau ist mir dann doch zu weit! Naja, vielleicht trifft man sich ja doch mal wieder auf nem Trail...

@Mirco: Für kleinere Touren könnte ich mich durchaus begeistern! Möchte nämlich auch erstmal wieder meine Kondition verbessern und das möglichst Rund um Gelnhausen. Bin auch kein Rekordjäger sondern eher etwas gemütlicher unterwegs  Also, falls noch Interesse besteht, melde dich hier einfach wieder...

@Alle anderen: Ich fahre nach wie vor in der Gegend um Gelnhausen und suche auch immernoch Mitfahrer/-innen! Unter der Woche kann ich zur Zeit ausschließlich für Nightrides planen aber am Wochenende gerne auch größere Touren tagsüber. Wer Interesse hat bitte hier melden oder per PM!


----------



## randi (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

dann organisiert doch ne Bike & Bier Gruppe, (Ok ist von den bikeaholics geklaut  ). Touren rund um Gelnhausen 15-30 km oder so. 
Bin bis vorraussichtlich 08.02.2008 mit gebrochenem Handgelenk nicht auf dem Rad unterwegs.


----------



## mirco m. (20. Januar 2008)

hallo

@andi  : keine schlechte idee. so ein hefe nach der tour is super nur im winter schwenke ich danach auf einen schönen rotwein vorm ofen um.  soll auch gut für die adern sein  
mein beileid für dein handgelenk hoffe mal nicht das es an der fahrtechnik lag  
und das soll in 3 wochen schon wieder repariert sein   die meisten brüche im handgelenk dauern recht lange .....habe ich mal von einem gehört der einen getroffen hat der einen in der kneipe kenengelent hat...und der erzählte davon.  


@sascha : würde mich freuen wenn wir uns mal treffen würden. zeitlich sieht es gerade was mau aus. bin recht viel in der matrix ...wie jetzt auch . hoffe aber das sich das nächste woche was stabilisiert. sonst bin ich zeitlich recht frei in der gestaltung. 
am kommenden wochenende könnten wir es ja mal versuchen


----------



## randi (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mirco,

Danke für die Genehsungswünsche. Ist ein Bruch bei dem der gebrochene Knochen noch genau aufeinandersteht (hoffe jetzt noch immer). Habe auch keinen Gips sondern eine Schiene die ich zum duschen abnehmen kann  .
Nach 3 1/2 Wochen sollte alles wieder ok sein. Dann geht es mit Krankengymnastik, Baustelle und hoffentlich Radfahren weiter.


----------



## mirco m. (20. Januar 2008)

hallo andi
mach besser vorsichtig. ich habe schmerzvoll erfahren müssen das die knochen der hand und des handgelenks sehr schlecht durchblutet werden und dementsprechend langsam arbeiten.
halte lieber nochmal rücksprache mit dem klemptner bevor du zu wilderen aktivitäten schreitest

gute besserung 
mirco


----------



## Renngurke (21. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Andi, wünsche dir auch gute Besserung! Wird schon wieder...

Mirco, was meinst du mit Matrix, etwa Internet?
Also, dieses Wochenende hört sich gut an. Ich hoffe nur das Wetter spielt mit.
Ich werde mich Donnerstag Abend hier nochmal melden bzgl. genauerer Terminplanung!


----------



## Renngurke (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mirco,
laut Wettervorhersage bleibts diesen Samstag trocken...Sonntag dann wieder Regen.

Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Tour am Samstag?
Startzeit: Zwischen 10.00 und 13.00 Uhr, da richte ich mich nach dir.
Treffpunkt: Mir egal. z.B. Hallenbad, Blockhaus, usw....

Also, wenn Du Zeit/Lust hast, bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Sascha,

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.


----------



## mirco m. (26. Januar 2008)

hallo sascha
lieber 13:00 am blockhaus  ... is das früh ):  melder mich nach dem aufstehen nomal für details 

gruß mirco


----------



## Renngurke (26. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,
Mirco, wie gesagt bzgl Zeitpunkt richte ich mich nach dir... Der Zeitraum war nur ein Vorschlag von mir aber viel später als 13.00 Uhr würde ich dann doch nicht starten wollen denn so ab 16.30 Uhr sieht man im Wald nicht mehr viel! Also falls du doch lieber erst nachmittags starten willst, ist mir das auch recht, dann nimm aber lieber Beleuchtung mit 

Halten wir also schonmal Blockhaus fest!!


----------



## mirco m. (26. Januar 2008)

morgen sascha
bin gerade bei zweitem kaffee ....das mit 13:00 sollte also zu schaffen sein  
bis ans blockhaus habe ich dann auch die sünden von gestern rausgetreten  
bis gleich mirco


----------



## mirco m. (26. Januar 2008)

hallo sascha 
war ne schöne runde hoffe du bist angekommen und nicht unterwegs doch noch verhungert  ich kann da länger zusetzen.   
nächstes wochenende können wir mal nach südost aufbrechen da gibt es ein paar abfahrten auf denen nicht ganz soviel äste liegen   
das waren heute laut meinem track 22km für dich was mehr.

und schonmal ein bild unserer kleinen rund


----------



## Renngurke (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo Mirco.
Ja, war ne schöne Runde. Etwas befahrbarere Trails wären mir lieber aber naja, runter kommt man ja immer irgendwie 
Wegen nächstes Wochenende melde ich mich dann nochmal am Donnerstag.


----------



## randi (27. Januar 2008)

Schön dass hier wieder etwas los ist.

Und den Sascha habe ich gestern auf dem Weg nach Gelnhausen an der Ampelanlage gesehen.


----------



## Renngurke (31. Januar 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Und den Sascha habe ich gestern auf dem Weg nach Gelnhausen an der Ampelanlage gesehen.


Jaja, bis man die ganzen Dinger überwunden hat, dauerts bekanntlich immer ne Weile  Aber einen Biker hab ich nicht gesehen...warst du ausnahmsweise im Auto unterwegs...?

Mirco, wie wäre ne Tour am Sonntag?
Samstag solls noch wolkig sein mit bisschen Schnee....Sonntag dann sonnig aber -7 Grad 
Falls du fahren willst, mach hier bitte auch gleich einen Vorschlag bzgl. Treffpunkt und Startzeit.... sonst heissts wieder "IS DAS FRÜH"


----------



## randi (1. Februar 2008)

Renngurke schrieb:


> Jaja, bis man die ganzen Dinger überwunden hat, dauerts bekanntlich immer ne Weile  Aber einen Biker hab ich nicht gesehen...warst du ausnahmsweise im Auto unterwegs...?)




Hallo Sascha,

leider mit dem Auto, als Beifahrer. Mit dem gebrochenen Handgelenk bin ich "Hillfsbedürftig", und auf meine Füße oder nette Mitmenschen angewiesen die mich fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirco m. (1. Februar 2008)

hallo sascha 

sonntag hört sich gut an //  wie wäre es mit 12:00  obwohl die tage ja langsam wieder länger werden    tina kommt auch mit
ich bastel mal eine tour zusammen und sage dann bescheid wo wir uns treffen

gruß mirco


----------



## Renngurke (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mirco,


mirco m. schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit 12:00


12.00 Uhr ist okay!



mirco m. schrieb:


> tina kommt auch mit


Freut mich, dann können wir endlich mal wieder zu dritt das Unterholz unsicher machen 

Bis morgen...


----------



## mirco m. (2. Februar 2008)

hallo sascha und alle die kommen wollen  

lass uns in altenhaßlau treffen, an der ecke eidengesäßer straße/ wingertsweg/sandhohle von dort kommen wir gut in den wald und die steigungen sind auszuhalten   

bis morgen 

mirco


----------



## mirco m. (4. Februar 2008)

so das war dann eine sehr schönen sonntagstour bei bestem wetter  
ohne hektik haben wir ganze 20km in ca 4 Stunden geschaft  abzüglich der kleien suchaktion  /-:

schöne trails mit kleinen sprüngen gefahren und sind "ganz" nach hause gekommen   

leider habe ich den track gelöscht aber vieleicht male ich das ganze die tage noch nach und stelle es online.

meine tracks sind zu finden unter:

http://www.gps-tour.info/index.html

und dann einfach unter diversen schlagworten suchen oder unter meinem namen

bis zum 22.2 werde ich in der matrix abtauchen und leider nicht fahren können   

bis die tage

mirco


----------



## Renngurke (4. Februar 2008)

Schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter!
Selbst die Suchaktion war nicht schlimm, haben wir dadurch doch ein wenig mehr Ortskenntnisse dazugewonnen 

Kein Problem das der Track weg ist... fahren sicher mal wieder in diesem Gebiet (alleine schon für die Trails lohnt es sich) 

Werde während deiner Auszeit mal nach neuen Strecken suchen...

Bis demnächst.


----------



## mirco m. (29. Februar 2008)

sooo da bin ich wieder   

wie sieht es denn am wochenend aus mit einer anfängertour ( 

das wetter soll nich so doll werden aber vieleicht mal 2 stunden bei einer regen pause sich vom wind den berghochschibenlassen werde ich auf jeden fall mal versuchen.

sascha hast du den neue trails gefunden ? 

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (4. März 2008)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker`s ,

habe ein paar Testkilometer absolviert und kann so ca. 3h biken bevor mein Handgelenk so schmerzt dass ich aufhören muß (will).

Für Sonntagmittag plane ich mal ne Runde zum Hahnenkamm mit vielen Singletrails ein. 
Vorraussetzung ist gutes Wetter, also von oben trocken.
Bergauf gemütlich bergab so wie jeder kann  .

Wer Lust hat einfach melden.


----------



## mirco m. (6. März 2008)

hallo andi
hört sich recht verlockend an doch leider werde ich über`s wochenende nach stuttgart fahren und voraussichtlich nich frühgenung wieder zurück sein.
wann willst du denn starten ?? 

werde mich heut mal aufs rad schwingen um es nicht ganz zu verlernen   

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (7. März 2008)

Hallo Biker`s,

am Sonntag den 10.02.2008 planen wir eine lockere MTB-Tour.
Treffpunkt 9Uhr55 Uhr an der ARAL Tankstelle Hailer.
Abfahrt 10 Uhr.
Die Tour wird über mäßige Steigungen (Waldautobahnen) und Trailabfahrten führen.
Streckenlänge c. 50km, Fahrzeit ca. 3 1/3 h.
Bei schlechtem Wetter, also Regen von oben entfällt die Tour. 

Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko! Helmpflicht.

Ich freue mich über jede/n Teilnehmer/in !!!

Die ARAL Tankstelle Hailer befindet sich am Ortseingang von 63571 Gelnhausen nach Hailer.


----------



## Renngurke (7. März 2008)

Hallo,


mirco m. schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn am wochenend aus mit einer anfängertour (
> 
> das wetter soll nich so doll werden aber vieleicht mal 2 stunden bei einer regen pause sich vom wind den berghochschibenlassen werde ich auf jeden fall mal versuchen.


Sorry Mirco, hatte seit Anfang letzter Woche nicht wieder hier rein geschaut...



mirco m. schrieb:


> sascha hast du den neue trails gefunden ?


Nein, leider nichts interessantes entdeckt!



randi schrieb:


> am Sonntag den 10.02.2008 planen wir eine lockere MTB-Tour.


Hört sich gut an, allerdings haben wir inzwischen März, also meinst du sicher Sonntag, 09.03.2008 ?!
Falls ja, würde ich vielleicht mitkommen. Melde mich diesbzüglich dann morgen nochmal...

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende!!!


----------



## mtb-spass (7. März 2008)

Hi Randi,

gehe davon aus, Du meinst nächsten Sonntag?

Würd gern mitfahren, kann aber nicht so lange, können wir früher starten?

Gruß

mtb-spass


----------



## mtb-spass (7. März 2008)

Hi Randi,

kannst Du auch am Sonntag Nachmittag?

Gruß


mtb-spass


----------



## randi (8. März 2008)

Sorry, natürlich 09.03 (habe doch nichts getrunken und rauchen tue ich auch nicht  )

Jane kann nur ab 10 Uhr bis maximum 14:30.

Ja Sascha fahr mit, dann bist Du der vierte, es wird langsam !


----------



## randi (9. März 2008)

Kuezer Bericht:
wir sind zu viert gefahren, 50km 210min Fahrzeit,hm muß ich kucken.
Waren am Hahnenkamm und sind die Trailabfahrt Richtung Hanau runtergefahren.

Nächsten Sonntag Treffpunkt ARAL Abfahrt 9Uhr.


----------



## mtb-spass (9. März 2008)

Servus,

9:00, ganz schön früh...

wenns von oben trocken bleibt bin ich dabei, ich könnte auch später.

Grüssle


----------



## randi (10. März 2008)

jane 10Uhr zu spät und 9Uhr zu früh  

Gestern waren es 1.000hm

Hallo Biker`s,

am Sonntag den 16.03.2008 planen wir eine lockere Spessart MTB-Tour.
Treffpunkt 8Uhr55 Uhr an der ARAL Tankstelle Hailer.
Abfahrt 9 Uhr.
Die Tour wird über mäßige Steigungen (Waldautobahnen) und Trailabfahrten führen.
Streckenlänge c. 50km, Fahrzeit ca. 3 1/3 h.
Bei schlechtem Wetter, also Regen von oben entfällt die Tour. 

Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko!

Ich freue mich über jede/n Teilnehmer/in !!!

DieARAL Tankstelle Hailer befindet sich am Ortseingang von 63571 Gelnhausen nach Hailer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (11. März 2008)

Anbei ein Bild vom letzten Sonntag.


----------



## BikeWatts (12. März 2008)

Hallo bin erst nach Frankfurt gezogen kenne also noch nicht viele Leute hier.Kumpel ist nach England ausgewandert konnte sein Bike dafür Abstauben ist ein Demo I von 2008 daher bestimmt Heftig nee Tour mit 50 km anzutreten .Habe das Teil auch noch nicht getestet was ich aber jetzt bald mal angehen sollte.Vielleicht wenn noch anderes Bike ich mir besorgen kann bin ich auch dabei,ansonsten last es Rocken


----------



## randi (12. März 2008)

BikeWatts schrieb:


> Hallo bin erst nach Frankfurt gezogen kenne also noch nicht viele Leute hier.Kumpel ist nach England ausgewandert konnte sein Bike dafür Abstauben ist ein Demo I von 2008 daher bestimmt Heftig nee Tour mit 50 km anzutreten .Habe das Teil auch noch nicht getestet was ich aber jetzt bald mal angehen sollte.Vielleicht wenn noch anderes Bike ich mir besorgen kann bin ich auch dabei,ansonsten last es Rocken



Hallo,

das Demo ist zum bergabfahren ;-)))


----------



## randi (13. März 2008)

Wir richten uns nach dem lLangsamsten. Doch solltest schon ein MTB sein bzw. Kondition haben dass du 50km und 1.000hm mit nem 15er Schnitt fahren kannst. Sonst macht es dem Rest keinen Spaß.

Werde auch bei leichtem Nieselregen fahren.


----------



## mirco m. (14. März 2008)

hallo andi
bin am sonntag durch familen angelegenheiten verplant und für distanz höhe und schnitt muss ich auch noch was heimlich üben  aber da meine baustelle zu haus langsam fertig wird und ich in nächsterzeit überstunden verschleudern muss werde ich wohl mehr unterwegs sein, auch unter der woche!

bis die tage mirco


----------



## randi (14. März 2008)

Erinner mich nicht an die Baustelle, da arbeite ich morgen weiter.


----------



## Renngurke (14. März 2008)

Sorry Andi, hatte letzten Sonntag leider keine Zeit aber dieses Wochenende würde klappen!
Vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht...

Hat jemand vielleicht Lust, morgen schonmal ne kleinere Runde zu fahren? 
Wird zwar nass aber wohl ab Mittag nicht mehr von oben...
Also, bei Interesse bitte melden


----------



## randi (15. März 2008)

Hallo Biker,

dann bis morgen, außer Petrus macht die Schleusen ganz weit auf


----------



## randi (16. März 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> dann bis morgen, außer Petrus macht die Schleusen ganz weit auf



Wir fahren, wir fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (16. März 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Wir fahren, wir fahren



Wir Marco, Uli und Andi sind eine schöne Fürstenwaldtour zu den 4Fichten gefahren. So knappe 50km und ca. 600hm.


----------



## mtb-spass (16. März 2008)

yep, war gut,

bis demnächst wieder

besten gruß

mtb-spass


----------



## mtb-spass (20. März 2008)

servus,

ich würde gern am Karfreitag die Regenpause für eine ca. 3 stündige Ausfahrt nutzen, Start am späten Vormittag wenns genehm ist und
500-1000hm ist so angepeilt. Wie sieht's aus?

Gruß

mtb-spass


----------



## randi (21. März 2008)

Hallo Marco,

bin Wasserscheu   sorry ist mir zu ungemütlich draußen, bie ien Osterweichei. Früher sind wir am Karfreitag Eselsweg gefahren bei lauschigen 15-18 °


----------



## mirco m. (23. März 2008)

werde morgen eine kleine runde fahren. wer lust hat mitzufahren der solle sich melden. strecke so um die 20km ?? dann sind meine füsse kalt genung

gruß mirco


----------



## mirco m. (25. März 2008)

hallo sascha
wie heute schon besprochen könnte ich mir vorausichtlich den do. nachmittag freischaufeln .......ich denke ich könnte dann um 15:00 auf dem rad sitzen. bei den derzeitigen lichtverhältnissen würden uns gut 3 stunden bleiben.
das wetter soll auch ganz gut werden.
und wenn du eine abfahrt gefunden hast die kaum zu befahren war hört sich das für mich recht interesannt an     

und mitte nächsten monats steht dann für mich ein besuch in winterberg an ......die machen nämlich bald wieder die türen auf    wenn du lust hast kannst du gerne mitkommen.
teile einer kleinen schutzausrüstung habe ich noch auf lager oder du kannst sie dir dort leihen ...........die benutzung ist jedenfalls sehr zu empfehlen  

gib mir bescheid ob das mit do. klappt und wo wir fahren wollen

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (26. März 2008)

Hallo Mirco,

Morgen klappt! Allerdings wird das Wetter laut meiner Info nicht so rosig  Eher so wie heute (nass, bisschen Schneeregen)...

Halten wir also schonmal 15 Uhr fest!
Strecke weiss ich auch nicht genau weil es wohl sehr rutschig wird 
Da sind einige Wege sicher nicht wirklich befahrbar.
Aber wie wäre Treffpunkt Blockhaus und dann entscheiden wir vor Ort?


----------



## mirco m. (26. März 2008)

hallo sascha 
lass uns auf der großen kreuzung oberhalb vom blockhaus treffen ....dann spare ich schon mal 15hm rauf runter    
die wege sind nicht durch das wetter unbefahrbar sondern mehr durch diese kleinen fahrzeuge die bäume aus dem wald holen.    
ich warte schon auf den nächsten wildhüter der mir das geschichtlein über die bodenschäden durch mtb-ler erzählen will 

bei wetter.com sagen sie wenigstens nur bedeckt    "als ich noch jung war" bin ich im bergischen land unterwegs gewesen, wer da nicht bei regen fahren wollte konnt sein rad gleich verkaufen     man nent es auch den "Oberbergischen regenwald"

eine strecke hätte ich dann schon zusammen    

bis morgen
mirco


----------



## mirco m. (27. März 2008)

hallo 
das waren dann heute inkl. meiner anfahrt 25,8km SCHLAMMBAD.    
und als uns der 45sec. regenschauer überaschte waren wir recht schnell davon überzeugt das der r3 auch schön zu fahren ist.  
und da wir schon wie die erdferkel unterwegs waren, haben wir bestimmt auch ein tollen eindruck bei den ausdauersportlern hinterlassen die da so unterwegs waren      

hoffentlich kommt jetzt endlich der sommer. 

bis die tage 
mirco


----------



## Renngurke (28. März 2008)

Ja, Bike und Klamotten schreien jetzt nach einer Reinigung 

Hat aber Spaß gemacht und wir konnten trotz des Schlamms einige schöne, befahrbare Trails nehmen...

Also bis demnächst.


----------



## randi (2. April 2008)

So am Sonntag wollen wir wenn das Wetter mitspielt eine 50-60km Tour Richtung Birstein fahren. Wer Lust hat um 9Uhr ARAL Tankstelle in Hailer.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> So am Sonntag wollen wir wenn das Wetter mitspielt eine 50-60km Tour Richtung Birstein fahren. Wer Lust hat um 9Uhr ARAL Tankstelle in Hailer.



Sach ma.....gehts vielleicht noch früher?????  

Mensch Andi......wann fahren wir denn ma wieder zusammen? Deine Zeiten sind echt unchristlich und für mich von Maintal aus nicht praktikabel.

Ich ruf dich mal an wegen ner Renner-Tour....


----------



## randi (4. April 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Sach ma.....gehts vielleicht noch früher?????   Ja, die Kiddies sind halt Frühaufsteher. Und die Vädder oder Ehemänner sollen zum Mittagessen daheim sein
> 
> Ich ruf dich mal an wegen ner Renner-Tour....



Wenn das Wetter so wird wie angekündigt    
Renner Tour gerne  wann?


----------



## Google (4. April 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> echt unchristlich


 Stimmet! Ich wollt schon die ganze Zeit mal fragen, ob wir uns mal reviermäßig austauschen.

Ich komm zu einem bestimmten Treffpunkt zu Euch (wenn Du ihn mir erklärst ) und Du zeigst mal Euer Revier und Ihr kommt mal zum Buchberg damit ich Euch unser Revier näher bringen kann.

Aber bei den Zeiten  .....

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (4. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Renner Tour gerne  wann?



Nach den aktuellen Wetterbericht jedenfalls net jetzt am W-Ende  ich frag mich was das soll was Kollege Petrus da veranstaltet 

*grummel* ich seh mich schon mitm Crosser am Sonntag im Regen an der Nidda entlang gurken.....



> Ihr kommt mal zum Buchberg damit ich Euch unser Revier näher bringen kann.



Google, wenns Wetter besser wird und die Trails e bissi abgetrocknet sind gerne. Mich hats letzte Woche derart mies auf verschlammten Trails uff die Fresse geschmissen daß ich auf sowas erstma keinen Bock hab.

ABER ; wenn mich der Wahnsinn packt dann mach ich evtl. morgen ne trailige Tour......look ahead for LMB.......ich kanns aber net versprechen. Wird spontan.....


----------



## Google (4. April 2008)

Schaun mer mal. Ich wäre morgen nur dann spontan dabei wenns am Sonntag richtig schiffen soll und am Samstag...........eben net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (6. April 2008)

Wetter ist super gut Sonne scheint, um 9Uhr gehte slos. Habe nur dicken Kopf von zuviel H-Weizen  aber zum Glück habe ich nicht bis zum :kotz: ge(so...)trunken


----------



## randi (7. April 2008)

Wir sind schön im trockenen (zumindestens von oben) gefahren.
Haben die Route geändert und sind die trails am Buchberg gefahren.


----------



## randi (8. April 2008)

Radtour am Donnerstag ab 17Uhr ab ARAL Hailer, siehe LMB.


----------



## mtb-spass (9. April 2008)

Servus,

bin eben erst aus einem verlängerten Wochenende Ski fahren zurück gekomen und konnte deswegen leider am Sonntag nicht mitfahren. Morgen wirds leider auch nix weil ich 1700 nicht schaffe. 

Viel Spass und bis demnächst


----------



## randi (9. April 2008)

Schaun mer wie das Wetter wird.
Bin ja noch guter Hoffnung dass wir so eine Jahrhundert April wie letztes Jahr bekommen, 6 Wochen ohne Regen. OK jede Woche einen Nachtregen so unter der Woche für die Pflanzen genehmigen wir


----------



## mtb-spass (10. April 2008)

April wird ********, genau gegenteil wie letztes jahr, dafür wird sommer super
genau gegenteil wie letztes jahr
ps
wahrscheinlich fahr ich beim Uli karwendel mit,

gruß


----------



## randi (11. April 2008)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> April wird ********, genau gegenteil wie letztes jahr, dafür wird sommer super
> genau gegenteil wie letztes jahr
> ps
> wahrscheinlich fahr ich beim Uli karwendel mit



Hi Marko,

sag ich doch ;-)))
Karwendeltour: Uli und ich würden uns freuen  

Gestern haben wir einen neuen trail am Fuße des Buchberges gefahren  
und die illegale Motocrosstrecke.


----------



## Google (11. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Gestern haben wir einen neuen trail am Fuße des Buchberges gefahren


Wo denn genau ? Ich düse da ja immer lang und freue mich über jeden neuen Trail


----------



## mtb-spass (11. April 2008)

servus,

hat jemand Lust am Samstag (Morgen) ca. von 1300 bis 1600 eine Runde zu fahren?
Ich dachte so 700-800hm, gute Runden gibts ja genug. Treffpunkt ist mir egal, bin nämlich sowieso im Raum GN-Hanau unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (12. April 2008)

Google schrieb:


> Wo denn genau ? Ich düse da ja immer lang und freue mich über jeden neuen Trail



Hi Google,

poste hier nix, weil die Motorgetriebenen mehr Probleme haben wie die MTBler. Wir fahren einfach mal zusammen und dann kennst den Trail (Wanderweg mit Symbol) und Crosstrecke. 

Wenn das Wetter morgen früh schön ist, also kein Regen und Du Zeit hast könnte eine lockere Runde möglich sein. Schreib mal ne pn oder email

Schreib ne PM, 

Hi Adrenalino, es wird früher, sorry mit der Brut kriege ich das z.Z. nicht anders hin  

Hi Mirco, die Rossbacher fahren heute so um 15 Uhr los, machen die aber jeden Samstag, habe jetzt auch noch eine langsame Truppe.


----------



## Google (12. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Google,
> 
> poste hier nix, weil die Motorgetriebenen mehr Probleme haben wie die MTBler. Wir fahren einfach mal zusammen und dann kennst den Trail (Wanderweg mit Symbol) und Crosstrecke.
> 
> Wenn das Wetter morgen früh schön ist, also kein Regen und Du Zeit hast könnte eine lockere Runde möglich sein. Schreib mal ne pn oder email


 Also morgen da fahre ich von mir aus Zuhause erst später weg   und fahre was Kleines.

Siehe hier im LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6219

oder auch hier im Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=328213&page=5

Diesmal klappts nicht aber wie können wir mal für die kommenden We´s ein Date ausmachen  Einfach Termin festkloppen? Treffpunkt Buchberg wäre nicht schlecht  

Grüße

Google


----------



## mirco m. (12. April 2008)

hallo andi

das hört sich gut an   kaum hatte ich es letzte woche mal geschaft 50 km bei nicht zu erwähnenden hm zu schaffen da hat mich dann gleich die nächste grippe ausgeschaltet.......somit dieses wochenende nur leichte tätigkeiten in und um die baustelle   

aber nächste woche bin ich wieder im wald    vorrausichtlich samtag mit den mopet (nur auf der strasse) und sonntag dann mit dem radel (nur im matsch)

wenn das wetter einigermaßen erträglich ist werde ich am di. mit dem rad von ffm strecke abspulen bis nach hause.....so als grundlage damit ich auchmal ne tour mit dir fahren kann ...und im bikepark länger spass habe   

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (13. April 2008)

Hallo Mirco,

erstmal gute Besserung.

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

feste MTB-Termine:
So. 9 Uhr
Do. 17 Uhr
Treffpunkt Araltankstelle Hailer
Bei Regen entfällt die Tour

Wenn Ihr fahrt tragt doch bitte die Termine ein. 
Hier und oder im LMB.


----------



## mtb-spass (14. April 2008)

Servus,

prima, feste Termin zu haben. Könnten die Termine ein wenig später sein, besonders Sonntags?, dann könnte ich öfters mitfahren da ich oftmals am späten Sonntag Vormittag sowieso in GN bin, um 9:00 kann ich noch nicht das sein.
Nur wenn es den Anderen auch gut passt, sonst lassen wir natürlich 9:00 uhr.


----------



## mirco m. (14. April 2008)

hallo 
verschiebe meine tour frankfurt - gelnhausen auf do. starte so gegen 15-16 Uhr.
wenn jemand den gleichen weg hat und mich begleitet würde ich mich freuen.

andi:
9:00 uhr am sonntag......das is echt hart   ......wenn ich zu diesem zeitpunkt leistungsfähig bin bekomme ich normalerweise geld dafür    

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (15. April 2008)

Wie Ihr bekommt kein Geld für`s Radfahren. Sucht euch andere Sponsoren    

Jane, denk im Sommer wird es 8:30 Uhr oder gar 8 Uhr werden  , eideweil unser Jüngster um 12:30 seinen Mittagsschlaf hält und wir dann noch gemeonsam Mittagessen können. Ist aber alles nur temporär, weil bald hält er keinen Mittagsschlaf mehr . Dann fahren wir um 8Uhr los und kommen erst zum Kaffee und Kuchen zurück. Erst ab 80km macht ne Tour Spaß, ab 120 geht es richtig ab und bei 160km tut der Poppes weh  So sind halt die Marathonisti  

Was haltet Ihr von der Idee zwei Gruppen an den Start zu schicken, äh auf den Trail???
Eine frühe 9Uhr und die späte???

Schreibt Eure Termine einfach hier rein und kuckt wer mitfährt


----------



## mirco m. (15. April 2008)

ich würde sagen ihr startet um 8:00 fahrt dann schon mal 100-130 km kommt dann wieder vorbei
und sammelt die feizeitsportler für die letzten 30 km auf     

regelmäßige zeiten sind bei mir schwer /unregelmäßiger job/ freizeit/ lebenseinstellung usw.....

gebe aber bescheid wenn ich unterwegs bin


----------



## randi (16. April 2008)

mirco m. schrieb:


> ich würde sagen ihr startet um 8:00 fahrt dann schon mal 100-130 km kommt dann wieder vorbei
> und sammelt die feizeitsportler für die letzten 30 km auf



Super Idee, machen wir.
Genau stell einfach rein wenn Du fährst. 
Der Phil fährt auch ab und an von FFM nach GN.
Stelle den Kontkat her.


----------



## Renngurke (18. April 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
Andi, die festen Biketermine passen super! Vorallem Treffpunkt Aral


----------



## randi (20. April 2008)

Hi Sascha,

dann trag einfach deine Touren ein.
Heute kann ich leider nicht um 9 Uhr, aber Uli steht um 9Uhr an der Tanke.

Starte heute Mittag mit dem Renner eine Runde.


----------



## mtb-spass (20. April 2008)

Moin, moin,

ich bin heute von ca. 14.00 bis 19.00 in der gegend, falls einer was fahren will mit dem mtb, einfach posten,

gruß


----------



## Renngurke (20. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Sascha,
> 
> dann trag einfach deine Touren ein.
> Heute kann ich leider nicht um 9 Uhr, aber Uli steht um 9Uhr an der Tanke.



Hi Andi, also die Termine haben wir ja vorerst festgelegt (deine genannten)...weitere und spontane Touren dann eben hier rein und per LMB.

Wer Donnerstags oder Sonntags dabei sein wird, kann hier ja trotzdem vorher bescheid geben!

Kleiner Tourbericht von heute:
-----------------------------------------
Strecke: Hailer > Langenselbold > Ronneburg > Büdingen > Lieblos > Hailer

Fahrer: Uli, Sascha

Distanz: 52 Km

Höhenmeter: K.A.

Fahrzeit: 3 Stunden

Sonstiges: Schlamm, Schlamm, Schlamm


----------



## Adrenalino (20. April 2008)

Renngurke schrieb:


> Sonstiges: Schlamm, Schlamm, Schlamm



Hi Andi,

das hatte ich heute auch beim Kellerwald Marathon. War eine sehr böse, kalte, neblige kräftezehrende Schlammschlacht, aber : Zeit und Platzierung gegenüber 2007 ( da war`s 25° warm und staubtrocken ) deutlich verbessert! 

Fast 40 Plätze gut gemacht, hihi.....

Wollen wir ma schauen obs am Samstag für ne Renner-Tour reicht? Von MTB in Verbindung mit Schlamm hab ich erstmal genug......


----------



## randi (21. April 2008)

Hallo Michael,

Samstag ist Baustellentag.
Aber am Sonntag, ohje ist ja 9Uhr Start.
40 Plätze super  wieviele min schneller 

Hallo Sascha, Uli,

seid Ihr am Sonntag um 9Uhr gestartet. Harry scheint Euch dann verpasst zu haben.

Verkaufe POLAR S725X mit Zubehör.


----------



## Adrenalino (21. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,wieviele min schneller



3 min genau.

Viele haben sich auf der 1ten Runde hoffnungslos überschätzt. Ich hab noch nie so viele auf der 2ten Runde überholt wie gestern. Daher der Sprung um 40 Plätze. Mir solls recht sein 

9 Uhr, vergiss es.

Warum verkaufst du deinen Polar???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (21. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha, Uli,
> 
> seid Ihr am Sonntag um 9Uhr gestartet. Harry scheint Euch dann verpasst zu haben.


Ja, wir sind um 9 Uhr los. Uli wollte nicht noch länger warten und auch ich habe nicht erwartet, dass noch mehr Biker kommen würden 
Schade... btw. wer ist Harry?

Nächstes mal warten wir einfach noch ein paar Minuten länger!


----------



## randi (22. April 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> 3 min genau. *3min ist nicht viel, außer man weiß dass es letztes Jahr Brottrocken war und dieses Jahr etwas schlammig, dann sind 3 min ein Wort  *
> 
> Warum verkaufst du deinen Polar??? *Benutze das Teil nicht mehr*



*Antwort im Text*


----------



## randi (22. April 2008)

Renngurke schrieb:


> Ja, wir sind um 9 Uhr los. Uli wollte nicht noch länger warten und auch ich habe nicht erwartet, dass noch mehr Biker kommen würden
> Schade... btw. wer ist Harry?
> 
> Nächstes mal warten wir einfach noch ein paar Minuten länger!



Glaube Harry ist Forumsscheu     hätte er mal schön gepostet dass er mitfährt, hättet Ihr es gewußt und bestimmt gewartet


----------



## Adrenalino (22. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> 3min ist nicht viel, außer man weiß dass es letztes Jahr Brottrocken war und dieses Jahr etwas schlammig, dann sind 3 min ein Wort



Wie schon gesagt, schlammig bis zum abwinken. Auf den Feldwegen hatte man teilweise das Gefühl man fährt Rolle, also reintreten wie blöd und nicht von der Stelle kommen  




randi schrieb:


> Benutze das Teil nicht mehr



Aber warum benutzt du es nicht mehr???? So ganz ohne Tacho?

Du wirst dich doch nicht endgültig aus dem Renngeschehen zurück ziehen wollen, das ist nicht drin sonst gibts aufs Maul 

Für 2008 ist das o.k, 2009 musste mindestens in Frammersbach und beim Keiler antreten sonst......siehe oben!!!

Telefon geht immer noch net 

Ach ja, deine Bikemarkt-Anzeige ist net mehr aktuell.....


----------



## randi (22. April 2008)

Hallo Michael,

habe noch son günstigen Tacho mit Herzfrequenz, HM .... der langt mir. Brauche keine PC Asuwertung und Trainingssteuereung, welches Training???    !!!

Telefon, nehm die Buschtrommel.
Ja 2009 schaun mer mal, bis dahin habe ich hoffentlich die 10 kg runter die ich dieses Jahr mit mir rumschleppe  das   schmeckt leider so gut und  auch.

Nach der Anzeige kucke ich gleich, Danke für den Tipp.

Mich hat eben voll der Heuschnupfen im Griff, obwohl nur Birke fliegt??? Vielleicht ist das auch der Staub aus der Baustell den ich am Samstag beim schleifen der Spachtelstellen geschluckt habe.

Stehe eben mehr auf Trails und Gravity, es zieht mich alles runter  . Die BikeAttack in Lenzerheide für 2009 statt Marathon, Bike mit Steckachse statt 10kg Fully??? Gebrochene Knochen statt Krämpfe, ok das mit dem Knochen äh Gelenk hatte ich dieses Jahr schon.

Schaun mer mal wo ich lande.


----------



## Adrenalino (22. April 2008)

Was willsten für den Polar ham? Naturalien wärn auch drin, wir verstehn uns?  

Kannst auch zur FR/DH/4-X Fraktion wechseln, so jemanden ham wa noch nich im Team, wär was neues! 

Wenn es das ist was dich anspricht......Mountainbiken ist ein weites Feld in dem jeder seine Bestimmung findet. Spaß macht alles!!


----------



## randi (23. April 2008)

Hi Michael,

Naturalien, lebenslang handgepresstes Olivenöl und mozarella    
Schaun mer mal.
Aber was kann ich denn außer Marathon fahren noch gut??? Bergab ist ok langt aber nicht zum Downhill, 4Cross ist bestimmt sehr hart ähnlich SuperMoto, nicht vergleichbar mit CC oder Mara. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch. Freeride Rennen mit Anstiegen dürften am besten passen.

Schaun mer mal


----------



## Adrenalino (24. April 2008)

Lebenslang?????

Biste irre, soooooo viel kann der Polar gar net gekostet ham.... 

Telefonbox ist unterwegs, evtl. is morgen alles wiedä in Buttää.....

Dreckswetter hier


----------



## randi (24. April 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Lebenslang?????
> ANTWORT IM TEXT
> Biste irre, *JAJAJAJA* hastes endlich gemerkt.
> soooooo viel kann der Polar gar net gekostet ham....  Oh doch kuck mal was son Teil kostet, plus Tritfrequenz zweiten Speedsensor, Infrarotinterface, kleines Vermögen    :


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (24. April 2008)

Radtreffpunkt Gelnhausen,

heute 17 Uhr an der ARAL,
trailguide Uli kommt, mich hat der Heuschnupfen fest im Griff :kotz:


----------



## Renngurke (24. April 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Radtreffpunkt Gelnhausen,
> 
> heute 17 Uhr an der ARAL


Kleiner Tourbericht von heute:
-----------------------------------------
Strecke: Hailer > Bernbach > Horbach > Birkenhainer (fast auf Franzosenkopf ) > Hufeisen > Hailer

Fahrer: Uli, Sascha

Distanz: 30 Km

Höhenmeter: K.A.

Fahrzeit: 2 Stunden


----------



## randi (25. April 2008)

Hallo Sascha,

hallo nochmals, war gestern aus dem Autofenster etwas knapp.
Kann leider immer noch nicht fahren weil ich morgens starke Symptome habe die bis zum Abend verschwinden. Heute morgen mit starkem Halskratzen und so nem gelbgrünen Zeugs. Denke wenn das Wetter jetzt besser wird bin ich auch bald wieder auf der Reihe.

Rock the trails


----------



## Renngurke (25. April 2008)

Hallo Andi,
ja Heuschnupfen ist keine schöne Sache...hatte damit auch mal länger zu kämpfen. Weisst du genau, gegen was du allergisch reagierst? Dann ziehen wir für kommende Touren den Pollenflugkalender zu rate  Scherz...

Nochmals gute Besserung und hoffentlich klappts bald mal wieder mit einer Tour!!!

@Alle: Werde am Sonntag (9 Uhr - Aral Hailer) mitfahren.


----------



## mirco m. (26. April 2008)

moin zusammen

projekt garten ist fertig.......jetzt können wir nur noch warten    und somit kann ich auch wieder mal fahren.
werde am sonntag so gegen 3-4 uhr starten ......geht nicht frührer 

kann aber berichten das meine kondition besser wird ....ffm - gelnhausen 2:40     und das schon 2mal   ich bin ganz stollz


----------



## randi (26. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich erstmal ab. Der Heuschnupfen gepaart mit einem Infekt verhindert jegliche Aktivität. Ob Uli morgen kommt??? Er fährt heute Eselsweg und hat morgen bestimmt dicke Beine.

Sobald ich wieder bike melde ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (26. April 2008)

mirco m. schrieb:


> kann aber berichten das meine kondition besser wird ....ffm - gelnhausen 2:40     und das schon 2mal   ich bin ganz stollz


Hi Mirco,
Ich muss mir wohl langsam Sorgen machen, dass ihr mir zukünftig alle davon fahrt 



mirco m. schrieb:


> werde am sonntag so gegen 3-4 uhr starten ......geht nicht frührer


Falls morgen früh wirklich keiner außer mir am Treffpunkt sein sollte, würde ich dann vielleicht auch am nachmittag bei dir mitfahren... melde mich ggf. morgen dann spontan telefonisch! Schreib aber mal hier von wo du starten willst, falls noch jemand mit will.


----------



## randi (26. April 2008)

Hallo Sascha,

nehm doch einfach Kontakt zu Uli auf ob er morgen fährt. 
2008 ist nicht mein Jahr, egal es gibt ja noch andere Betätigungsfelder


----------



## mirco m. (26. April 2008)

hallo sascha und wer lust hat

ich wollte mal wieder in den spessart .....treffen könnten wir und dann wieder ecke sandhohle/wingertsweg/eidengesäßer straße in altenhaßlau

zeit ....15:00 währe schon knapp danach alles offen


----------



## Renngurke (27. April 2008)

Hallo Mirco,
War heute früh zwar wirklich der einzige aber wenn ich schon so früh aufgestanden bin, wollte ich dann doch auch was draus machen 
Sorry! Hoffe du hattest ebenfalls ne schöne Tour...

Kleiner Tourbericht von heute (9 Uhr - Tour):
-----------------------------------------
Strecke: Hailer > Roth (Waldschwimmbad) > Gelnhausen (Blockhaus) > Vier Fichten > Gettenbach > Roth (Waldschwimmbad) > Gelnhausen > Hailer

Fahrer: Sascha

Distanz: 40 Km

Höhenmeter: K.A.

Fahrzeit: 2,25 Stunden

Sonstiges: Der Wald wurde heute morgen von Joggern und der "Nordic Walking"-Fraktion bevölkert bzw. überrannt  Blockhaus komplett zugeparkt und MenschenMASSEN im Wald... man merkt es wird wärmer.



randi schrieb:


> nehm doch einfach Kontakt zu Uli auf ob er morgen fährt.


Ich habe keine Telefonnummer von ihm... und im Forum beteiligt er sich ja nicht  Muss ihn das nächste mal am besten mal nach Kontaktmöglichkeiten fragen!


----------



## mirco m. (27. April 2008)

hi sascha
als ich im wald war war da keiner mehr von der zu fuss fraktion   
kaffee und kuchen ...sportschau und dann die lustigen musikanten ...die kultur muss schon gepflegt werden   

war unterwegs richtung hufeisen / trail richtung eidenges. wieder hoch hinten runter ...zum hufeisen ......dh - runter inkl ersten sprung    
und bis runter ......da kommt noch ein viel dickerer......gekniffen    
habe die erbauer getroffen .....die haben mich gesietzt     

km :    
hm :    
hatte richtig spass


----------



## randi (28. April 2008)

mirco m. schrieb:


> hi sascha
> habe die erbauer getroffen .....die haben mich gesietzt



Hi Mirco,

mich auch  sind ja zwischen 17 und höchstens geschätzte 19.

Jo der Uli, den müssen wir bearbeiten, dass er hier reinschreibt  

Mir geht es besser, fahre heute beruflich nach München   Biergarten ruft.


----------



## randi (1. Mai 2008)

Schönen 1. Mai wünsche ich ALLEN,

und ordentlich


----------



## Renngurke (1. Mai 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Schönen 1. Mai wünsche ich ALLEN,
> 
> und ordentlich


Dito!

Die 17Uhr-Tour entfällt von meiner Seite heute! Habe vorhin schon ne kleine Solo-Tour absolviert.... leider einen Regenschauer abbekommen. Ansonsten wars ganz schön heute 

Dafür ist morgen eine Tour geplant:
---------------------------------
Start: 02.05.08 - 17.30 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Altenhaßlau - Ecke Eidengesäßer Straße / Wingertsweg / Sandhohle


ps: 300. Post !!!


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2008)

Moin Miteinander, 

würden uns *dabei* über Verstärkung aus dem Gelnhäuser Thread freuen ...  

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## randi (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo Kulmi,

schön dass du an uns "Gelnhäuser" denkst. Bin am Samstag mit meiner Baustelle beschäftigt und *muß * die Vorbereitungen für den Bodenaufbau machen  Bekomme nächste Woche das Material mit dem LKW angeliefert und das darf nicht nass werden.

Schicke deinen LMB an die fahrenden in Gelnhausen weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (3. Mai 2008)

Also morgen 9Uhr Aral, wie gehabt lockere Runde ;-))) max. 3h, länger kann ich nicht ;-(((


----------



## Renngurke (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Kulminator,
habe jetzt erst von eurem LMB-Termin gelesen...zu spät. schade.
Aber wir Gelnhäuser sind prinzipiell sicher nicht abgeneigt gemeinsame Touren mit euch zu fahren! Also ruhig mal wieder posten, falls ihr Mitfahrer sucht.

Andi, bin morgen früh dabei!


----------



## randi (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sascha, 

  Uli kommt auch.
War letztes Jahr auf der Spessartwolf-Weihnachtsfeier  , wenn die wieder in der Buchberggasstätte ist gehe ich wieder hin


----------



## Renngurke (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Andi,

Blöde Sache heute morgen,
Mein Umwerfer war seit längerer Zeit verstellt und heute morgen wollte ich den noch schnell wieder richten bevor es losgeht... zunächst war dann allerdings alles komplett verstellt und ich konnte garnicht mehr schalten  bis ichs endlich hinbekommen hab, war es schon nach 9 Uhr...

Aber wenn Uli dabei war, hattest du ja wenigstens doch Gesellschaft.


----------



## randi (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo Sascha,

schade. Wir haben bis 9:05 gewartet.
Aber ein Umwerfer verstellt sich nicht von alleine, der Schaltzug längt sich etwas und das ganze ist innerhalb von ein paar Minuten eingestellt.

Donnerstag kann ich nicht;-(((
Denke dass Uli fährt


----------



## randi (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

werde heute Abend und am Pfingstsonntag nicht fahren. 
Uli ist am Sonntag auch nicht da.
Also entfällt der Radtreffpunkt am Sonntag, Ihr müßt Euch selber verabreden.


----------



## mirco m. (9. Mai 2008)

hallo 
da ich derzeit zuhause offline bin habt ihr ruhe vor mir 

am wochenende bin ich nicht mit dem rad unterwegs  

nächste woche dann vieleicht   

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo Mirco und alle Anderen,

werde über Pfingsten mit dem Asphaltschneider fahren und den Grill bewachen.

Pfingstsonntag entfällt die Tour.


----------



## randi (15. Mai 2008)

Heute 18Uhr ARAL Tankstelle, außer es regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (15. Mai 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Heute 18Uhr ARAL Tankstelle, außer es regnet.



Termin findet nicht statt,
Donner
ist ja auch Donnerstag


----------



## randi (16. Mai 2008)

Wenn der Wurm drinne ist!
Sonntag fahre ich erst Nachmittags.

Am Donnerstag 22.05 und Sonntag den 25.05 müßt Ihr euch selber verabreden. Uli, Marco und meine Wenigkeit sind vier Tage im Karwendel, zum biken


----------



## randi (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

alle im Urlaub???
Wir sind wieder zurück, Gesund und mit 5.000 Hm mehr auf der Uhr.

Donnerstag werde ich Rennrad fahren.


----------



## mirco m. (28. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen 
leider kein urlaub ...strees in der matrix    und zuhause immernoch offline     
am freitag werde ich wieder von frankfurt fahren und am montag fahre ich hm in winterberg     und nur in die richtige richtung ...runter    
vieleicht auch eine kleine runde sonntag je nach dem wie samstag die weinprobe verläuft    

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Biker`s,

werde morgen Nachmittag mit dem Rennrad nach Frammersbach fahren.
Zielankunft 1.te Etappe Transgermany, also Uli kontaktieren ob er morgen fährt.
Donnerstag bin ich beruflich unterwegs, also auf Uli hoffen.


----------



## randi (31. Mai 2008)

Also Biker`s,

Uli ist morgen um 9:00 Uhr an der ARAL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-spass (31. Mai 2008)

Servus,

ich komm wohl auch.

Besten Gruß

mtb-spass


----------



## mtb-spass (31. Mai 2008)

ich meine, ich komm um 9:00 nach Hailer zur Aral,

gruß

mtb-spass


----------



## randi (2. Juni 2008)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> ich meine, ich komm um 9:00 nach Hailer zur Aral,
> gruß
> 
> mtb-spass



Jane, wart Ihr alle um 9Uhr an der Aral???

Frammersbach war cool, bin auf die Minute am Ziel gewesen wie mein Frammersbacher Kumpel mit seinem Partner angekommen ist. Habe mal die TransGermany Verpflegung getestet, wie beim Marathon super  .
Pasta, Belegte, Kuchen, Alkfreies H-Weizen ....

Mit Dienstag könnte es bei mir knapp werden


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Juni 2008)

Hey ihr Spessartbiker,

kann mir jemand von euch was zur MTB-Strecke beim Spessart-Thermen-Duathlon sagen? Der findet in Bad Soden-Salmünster statt, vielleicht hat ja einer von euch was bezügl. Strecke gehört......

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Renngurke (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
fahre am Donnerstag wieder mit.... 17 Uhr - Aral Hailer.
Bei Gewitter entfällt die Tour meinerseits


----------



## randi (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sascha,

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht. Bin beruflich unterwegs.


----------



## randi (3. Juni 2008)

Hat sich ganz kurzfristig ergeben:

Wir treffen uns heute in Hailer um 19Uhr in der Tangente zum     

alle Bikerinnen und Biker sind eingeladen.


----------



## randi (6. Juni 2008)

So wieder nüchtern  ,

Den biketrefpunkt Do. 17Uhr und So. 9Uhr sollte von euch mit Lben gefüllt werden weil ich aus beruflichen und privaten Gründen nur noch spontan zum radeln komme.


----------



## mtb-spass (8. Juni 2008)

So wird das aber nix mit sportlichen Leistungen Andi,

Gruss aus Oberndorf


----------



## randi (9. Juni 2008)

Hi Marco,

ich habe den zweiten Atem  
Die Baustelle muß fertig werden, dann geht es wieder locker weiter.
Mir ist eingefallen dass ich garnicht MTB fahren kann! Muß den neuen Dämpfer ja noch einbauen und den Zugverlegen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

fahrt Ihr nicht mehr??? Dann könnt Ihr mir ja auf der Baustelle helfen  
Bei trockenem Wetter wird am Dienstag der Biergarten von der Tangente in Hailer angepeilt.


----------



## mirco m. (16. Juni 2008)

baustelle ..........da drücke ich mich schon zu hause drum   

ich teste gerade ein dreirad auf der strasse und frahre hauprsächlich von ffm nach gelnhausen.    

aber am sonntag will ich entlich wieder mal auf meine rictiges rad    

nein nicht um 9:00    für alles nach 11:00 und unter 50km bin ich zu haben    

gruß mirco


----------



## mirco m. (25. Juni 2008)

sind alle im urlaub ????

also ich für meinen teil werde mich morgen wieder von ffm -ge auf dem rad bewegen.

am sontag will ich wieder einene tour durch den wald fahren 
und am 10 oder 11.7. werde ich vorrausichtlich noch 1-2 tage in winterberg verweilen um mein fahrkönnen zu verbessern. 

über mitfahrer würde ich mich freuen.........zu was auch immer

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wir fahren morgen. Treffpunkt 17Uhr an der ARAL Tankstelle in Hailer.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juni 2008)

Moin Miteinander,

falls ihr Samstag noch nix geplant habt und ein paar MTB-Kilometer in netter Runde drehen wollt, schaut mal *hier ... *

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## randi (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Kulminator, alter Freund 

vielen Dank für den link, bei mir wird es wohl nix, muß ein Zimmer verputzen.

Sonntag bin ich in Frammersbach und Uli kommt auch nicht zum Treffpunkt um 9Uhr. Also selber was auf die Räder stellen, oder bei den Spessartwölfen mitfahren.


----------



## Kulminator (26. Juni 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Kulminator, alter Freund
> 
> vielen Dank für den link, bei mir wird es wohl nix, muß ein Zimmer verputzen.
> 
> Sonntag bin ich in Frammersbach und Uli kommt auch nicht zum Treffpunkt um 9Uhr. Also selber was auf die Räder stellen, oder bei den Spessartwölfen mitfahren.



no Problem, wenn es nicht klappt ... wollte halt wieder mal ein Lebenszeichen von den Wölfen geben...  

Fährst du Sonntag in F-bach mit oder guckst du nur?


----------



## randi (2. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Fährst du Sonntag in F-bach mit oder guckst du nur?


Nach 10 Jahren Frammersbach kucke ich ausnahmsweise mal zu. War 97 oder war es 96, oh Mann bich ich alt und vergesslich, egal beim ersten mal Spessartbike bis heute war ich bis auf zweimal immer dabei.

Mogen klappt es bei mir nicht mit dem Treffpunkt.


----------



## mirco m. (22. August 2008)

hallo 
ich bin wieder aus dem urlaub zurück..........mein knie scheint wider einigermaßen zu arbeiten  ...........aber wenn ich hier reinschaue habe ich das gefühl in gelnhausen ist radeln verboten  
habe ich was verpasst  

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (26. August 2008)

Hallo Mirco,

jane Radfahren ist erlaubt, aber laß bloß die Finger von dem Internet, und treff dich nicht mit irgendwelchen Leuten die Helme und so komische Klamotten tragen und sich im Wald schmutzig machen


----------



## mtb-spass (30. August 2008)

Moin,

merkt hier irgendeiner noch was...;-)

Gruß


----------



## randi (30. August 2008)

Hallo Marco,

ne alle Taub  oder Angst vorm Internet  das die Jungs sich nicht verabreden können. 
Kann nur spontan fahren, weil sich ständig an meinen Termine was ändert 
wird nächstes Jahr besser.


----------



## Renngurke (30. August 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
Die Angst vorm Internet wird wohl Schuld sein 

Nee mal im Ernst, hätte Mirco jetzt nicht mal wieder was gepostet, wäre hier wohl überhaupt nix mehr passiert. Das ist schon sehr enttäuschend.

Hier mal kurz meine Ausrede zu dieser Flaute:

Nachdem ich erfolgslos versuchte, selbst hier mal Touren vorzuschlagen und außer Mirco und Andi keiner Interesse zeigte, hab ich die letzten Touren dann per Telefon geregelt, da ja eh keiner sonst mit fährt...

Bzgl. der festen Termine scheinen diese wohl zeitlich nicht optimal zu sein, da keiner mehr danach fragt und ich die letzten Male sogar alleine da stand. Aber auch die Termine interessieren wohl Niemanden. Immerhin könnte man die Zeiten auch ändern aber was solls...

Letztendlich kocht wohl jeder inzwischen sein eigenes Süppchen da ja seit Monaten niemand mehr Eigeninitiative zeigt. Ich wage jedenfalls bezüglich der kommenden Nightride-Saison nochmal einen Versuch hier was zu arrangieren. Möglicherweise konnte ich dafür heute schon einen neuen Mitfahrer gewinnen.

Also zur Info: Ich fahre noch und bald gibts hier von mir Nightride-Infos und auch die nächsten Touren mit Mirco u.a. werde ich halt mal wieder posten! Melden wird sich wohl niemand aber unverhofft kommt oft 

Bis dann, Sascha


----------



## mirco m. (6. September 2008)

moin sacha
na ob du jetzt neue freunde hast 

also ich für meinen teil wollte morgen mal eine runde drehen .......entweder bin ich so gegen 13:00 zurück oder fahre um 14:00 los ....ich muss noch auf die ökotrends und die heizungs-bauer quelen 

wer also lust auf schlammspiele hat bitte melden

gruß mirco


----------



## Deaconfrost (10. September 2008)

ich bin nun auch begisterter hardtail fahrer und bin gerade auf der suche nach "anschluss" - oh mein gott wie sich das anhört  ^^
allerdings habe ich noch keinen zufriedenstellenden trainingsstand erreicht denke ich.... hab gerade erst angefangen mit dem biken.

wo fahrt ihr denn so lang? und wann? ne nightride session fänd ich auch mal total geil! muss mir aber noch ne beleuchtungsanlage kaufen. dachte da an das sigma mirage evo x set... das hat nicht noch zufällig jemand günstig abzugeben?  ^^

übrigens ich komme aus 63699 kefenrod

grüße
manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (10. September 2008)

mirco m. schrieb:


> moin sacha
> na ob du jetzt neue freunde hast



Wie meinst du das? Ich hab hier nur mal wieder die Tatsachen geschildert 

Naja wir sollten demnächst mal wieder was ausmachen. Ich melde mich dann die Woche mal telefonisch bei dir und stelle einen Termin ggf. hier rein.

@Deaconfrost:
Erstmal willkommen im Forum,
wie du sicherlich gemerkt hast, ist bei bei uns zur Zeit nicht viel los weshalb sich auch die Frage nach dem "wo fahrt ihr" nicht pauschal klären lässt  Auch feste Termine gibts im Moment nicht mehr.
Aber kleinere Touren finden in der Regel in näherer Umgebung von Gelnhausen statt.

Bzgl. der Nightrides muss sich zeigen, ob sich dieses Jahr wieder eine Gruppe zusammenfindet, denn alleine werde ich sonst auch nicht viel im Dunkeln fahren. Falls das klappen sollte, finden die Nightrides dann wöchentlich statt.

Mit dem Sigma Mirage Set kannst du jedenfalls nichts falsch machen. Ist für die meisten Zwecke ausreichend! Aber da du dich ja anscheinend mit Lichttechnik auskennst, wäre sicherlich auf längere Sicht auch ein Selbstbau interessant. Dazu gibts einige Infos hier im Forum oder auch Anleitungen, Tests usw. im sonstigen Internet.

Also, wäre schön wenn wir mal eine Tour auf die Beine stellen könnten. Muss mich allerdings erst mal genauer über Kefenrod bzw. die Entfernung informieren. Dieser Ort ist mir nämlich bis jetzt unbekannt


----------



## mirco m. (11. September 2008)

hallo sacha 
ich würde den sonntag vorschlagen. bin am samstag auf der demo gegen das kraftwerk hanau

manuel:
konditionell bist du zumindest bei mir in guter gesellschaft       ich versuche schon seit jahren mal auf einen grünen zweig zu kommen


----------



## Deaconfrost (11. September 2008)

mirco m. schrieb:


> manuel:
> konditionell bist du zumindest bei mir in guter gesellschaft       ich versuche schon seit jahren mal auf einen grünen zweig zu kommen





super!  hab gestern erst wieder gemerkt wie schlecht ich doch eigentlich drauf bin. bin nach der arbeit vom bahnhof nach hause gefahren... waren 12km, 50HM und ich habe 40min gebraucht und war ziemlich kaputt  ^^

bei meinem bike scheint einiges ergonomisch auch noch nicht zu passen. muss da noch bissl rumprobieren und mir vor allem mal ne radhose kaufen mit einlage! mir tut der arsch weh... das is nemmer feierlich!

grüße
manuel


----------



## Renngurke (11. September 2008)

-----------------Tour-Termin-----------------

Startzeit: Montag, 15.09.2008 - 17.30 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Altenhaßlau - Ecke Eidengesäßer Straße / Wingertsweg / Sandhohle

Dauer: 2-3 Stunden


----------



## Deaconfrost (11. September 2008)

schade, da arbeite ich noch....

grüße
manuel


----------



## mirco m. (12. September 2008)

hi manuel

12 km 40min   ???  zu fuss    ohoh da musst du aufpassen das dich die jogger nicht überholen 

sorry die vorlage konnte ich nicht stehen lassen  
aller anfang ist schwer nur nich verzweifeln.  

gruß mirco


----------



## Deaconfrost (12. September 2008)

hey ich hatte voll das marschgepäck auf dem rücken da ich ja von der arbeit kam und es ging stetig bergauf  ^^

ja der anfang ist echt schwer.......  aber ich hoff ma dass ich relativ schnell kondition aufbauen kann.

grüße
manuel


----------



## randi (12. September 2008)

Hallihallo,

es scheint so als ob der Sommerschlaf vorbei ist 
und es tut sich hier wieder etwas 
Mal kucken Montag 17:30, bin auf einen Geburtstagskaffee eingeladen, ich schau mal was geht.


----------



## TrailGuide (12. September 2008)

Wie wäre es am Sonntag 9:00 an der Aral in Hailer: Einige etwas technischere Sachen oberhalb von GN fahren Richtung Steinau im Rahmen von Kinzigtal total (http://www.mkk.de/cms/de/aemter-und.../kinzigtal_total/index-kinzigtal_total_3.html) mit vielen Verpflegungsmöglichkeiten zurück. 50km gemütlich.


----------



## randi (12. September 2008)

Hallo Uli,

jetzt kommt ja wieder Leben in die Bude 
mal schauen mein neuer Dämpfer wir am Montag auf den Weg gebracht. Werde solange noch mit dem alten rumschaukeln 
9Uhr denke das klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (13. September 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
Bin im Rahmen von Kinzigtal-Total leider schon anderweitig unterwegs... zur Abwechslung mal mit einem "normalen" Fahrrad 
Naja, euch viel Spaß und vielleicht treffen wir uns ja irgendwo auf der Strecke.


----------



## Deaconfrost (15. September 2008)

Und? wer ist nun main kinzig total mitgefahren?

da es bei mir leider erst sehr kurzfristig spät ergeben hatte mitzufahren bin ich nur von wächtersbach nach steinau und dann wieder nach hause von wächtersbach nach kefenrod. war das erste mal dabei und es hat mir ganz gut gefallen auch wenns eigentlich "nur" strasse war...

grüße
manuel


----------



## randi (16. September 2008)

TrailGuide schrieb:


> Wie wäre es am Sonntag 9:00 an der Aral in Hailer: Einige etwas technischere Sachen oberhalb von GN fahren Richtung Steinau im Rahmen von Kinzigtal total (http://www.mkk.de/cms/de/aemter-und.../kinzigtal_total/index-kinzigtal_total_3.html) mit vielen Verpflegungsmöglichkeiten zurück. 50km gemütlich.



Hallo Uli,

wo warst du denn, war um Punkt 9Uhr da. Naja bin dann ein paar SuperTrails oberhalb Rodenbach gefahren. War dann noch als Coach beim Straßenrennen US-Kaserne und Timo ist vierter in der U14 Lizenzklasse geworden , bin jetzt noch heißer.


----------



## mtb-spass (20. September 2008)

servus,

ich dachte schon, der Kollege Andi fährt nicht mehr....;-)

Ich such nich Mitstreiter für ein verlängertes Wochenende im Herbst..

Evt. schon  nächsten Wocheende..

Gruß


----------



## randi (20. September 2008)

Hallo Marco,

alter Gletschermann. Schön von dir zu hören. Naja fahren ist der richtige Ausdruck, hält den Bauch vom H-Weizen etwas in Grenzen 
Verlängertes Wochenende ist wegen Baustelle in 2008 nicht mehr möglich 
Nur spontane Einzelfahrten 
Hau doch mal den TrailGuide oder Harry  an
Evtl. fahre ich dieses Jahr den Eselsweg, aber dann so wie du Ihn vorgeschlagen hast: mit der Bahn nach Heubach und zurückfahren  ist die bessere Variante.

Schönes Wochenende, muß weiter sonst wird mein angerührtes Putz*******ndreck hart.


----------



## Renngurke (20. September 2008)

Servus, kurze Info (leider etwas kurzfristig ):

-----------------Tour-Termin-----------------

Startzeit: Sonntag, 21.09.2008 - 12.30 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Altenhaßlau - Ecke Eidengesäßer Straße / Wingertsweg / Sandhohle

Dauer: 2-3 Stunden


----------



## mtb-spass (21. September 2008)

servus Andi,

den Trail Guide hab ich schon angerufen, von Harry hab ich keine Kontaktdaten.

Eselsweg hört sich gut an. der Uli will den ja am 4.Oktober fahren, aber da bin ich evt. nicht da. Wenn ich am 4. oktober den Eselsweg nicht mit dem Uli fahren kann, würd ich gern den weg mit Dir fahren. Rückwärts ist am besten.

gruß

marco


----------



## randi (22. September 2008)

Hi Marco,

Uli fährt Ihn ab Schlüchtern, Rückfahrt entgegen den Planungen mit dem Zug. Nach reiflicher Überlegung fahre ich Ihn von Heubach zurück.


----------



## TrailGuide (30. September 2008)

Heute 19 Uhr in der Tangente ? Isotonisch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (30. September 2008)

Hallo Uli,

seit letzter Woche ict der Dienstag während der Schulzeit geblockt, nächste Woche in den Ferien kann ich Dienstags wieder.

Sonntag bin ich bei der MTF oder RTF also mit MTB in Neuses mit gefahren. Super Organisation. Mit An- und Abfahrt waren es dann 95km und 1.400Hm (Streckenlänge 70km). Mache nächste Jahr wieder mit, mal schön locker durch den Spessart rollen .


----------



## TrailGuide (30. September 2008)

Dann nächste Woche. isotonisch !


----------



## randi (30. September 2008)

Also Leuds,

nächsten Dienstag MTB Stammtisch  und die Ehefrauen bleiben daheim


----------



## randi (1. Oktober 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Also Leuds,
> 
> nächsten Dienstag MTB Stammtisch  und die Ehefrauen bleiben daheim



Schon passiert, Termin klappt bei mir nicht 
Die Woche drauf kann ich am Dienstag in die Tangente kommen. Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus?


----------



## randi (4. Oktober 2008)

Nachtrag zu gestern,
sorry hatte keine Zeit den Termin hier reinzustellen.

Am 03.010.2009 hat die bikeschmiede Ahl 15jähriges 
Und Frank mit Familie und Team hat sich mächtig ins Zeug gelegt, vom Würstchen bis zu Kuchen und Kaffee, Testbikes von Rotwild ...... 
Einen Clown für die Kleinen und Kinderschminken, also für die ganze Familie 
Von uns gibt es für diese Party eine 1+ und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt.


----------



## mtb-spass (5. Oktober 2008)

hallo die Herren,

wenn Andi nich kann dan lass uns mal den 7.Okt. in der Tangente verschieben...wär mein vorschlag, ich schau mal wieder hier rein,

beste grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
falls jemand Interesse an einer kleineren Tour diese Woche hat, bitte hier melden.
Dachte so an 2-3 Stunden Fahrzeit. Strecke wird spontan entschieden.
Bzgl. Datum und Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel.

Falls sich was am Wochende ergibt, gerne auch mit etwas längerer Fahrzeit...


----------



## TrailGuide (9. Oktober 2008)

Unter der Woche geht leider nicht. Wie wäre es am Sonntag morgen 9:00 Uhr an der ARAL. Fahren in der Ebene, da ich noch an meinem Knie laboriere. deßwegen auch nicht zu lang (max 40 km).


----------



## mirco m. (9. Oktober 2008)

hallo sacha

bin vorrausichtlich mit tina am So. unterwegs also vieleicht lange, aber bestimmt nicht weit  

mein rad musste ich zum warten der federung abgeben und da meine narbe eingeschickt wird, dauert das alles was länger.  

solange fahre ich dann wieder hart... und mit gepäckträger 

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mache gerade bikepause, schon wieder? Ne immer noch .
Habe einen heftigen Nebenhöhleninfekt und lieger in den horizontalen 2m 
Melde mich sobald ich wieder fit bin


----------



## Renngurke (11. Oktober 2008)

TrailGuide schrieb:


> Unter der Woche geht leider nicht. Wie wäre es am Sonntag morgen 9:00 Uhr an der ARAL. Fahren in der Ebene, da ich noch an meinem Knie laboriere. deßwegen auch nicht zu lang (max 40 km).



Hallo Uli,
Morgen wirds nix!
Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte... war vorher aber noch nicht sicher obs klappen würde.

Naja, nächste Woche könnte man aber wieder was festlegen.
Melde mich dann die Tage mit einem Terminvorschlag zurück.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag und ggf. viel Spaß auf dem Schelmenmarkt!


----------



## randi (14. Oktober 2008)

Heute um 20Uhr MTB Stammtisch
Treffpunkt Tangente in Hailer,
werde so um 19:30 da sein


----------



## TrailGuide (16. Oktober 2008)

Am Sonntag 19.10 *Eselsweg* als Saisonabschluß, entweder nach oder von Großheubach. Bitte bis Samstag morgen Anmeldung. Start gegen 8 Uhr.
isotonisch
Uli


----------



## randi (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja dann viel Spaß mit dem Esel.

Nochmal ein bißchen Reklame:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/192


----------



## mtb-spass (17. Oktober 2008)

hey uli,

falls du irgend wann mal wieder rad fahren willst, sa bescheid,ich lern dich wieder an...

wir werden den esel geniessen, 8:30 nach heubach mit zug, ankunft und start um 10:00,

noch ist es nicht zu spät

gruss von einem radfahrer...


----------



## randi (18. Oktober 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Heute um 20Uhr MTB Stammtisch
> Treffpunkt Tangente in Hailer,
> werde so um 19:30 da sein



Nachtrag,

Hallo Marco, hallo Uli

war ein schöner Abend. Fazit liebr einen 120km Marathon fahren wie diesen Tangente-Riesensalat aufessen. 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß auf dem "Esel".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-spass (18. Oktober 2008)

uupps,bei meinem letzten kommentar meinet ich Andi, nicht Uli,
kleiner verschreiber...


----------



## randi (19. Oktober 2008)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> uupps,bei meinem letzten kommentar meinet ich Andi, nicht Uli,
> kleiner verschreiber...



Schon klar 
aber du kannst deinen Beitrag nachträglich editieren, also verändern, bearbeiten.

Das Angebot nehme ich gerne an, falls ich wieder Anfange, aber du hast es ja am Dienstag schon gesagt, vielleicht komme ich ja nicht mehr aus dem Quark raus und werde mit ner Tüte Chips und Flaschbier zum Cauchpotatoe


----------



## TrailGuide (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

der Esel war richtig gut, kein Wunder bei dem Wetter. Mehr am Dienstag ab 19 Uhr in der Tangente

isotonisch


----------



## randi (20. Oktober 2008)

TrailGuide schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> der Esel war richtig gut, kein Wunder bei dem Wetter. Mehr am Dienstag ab 19 Uhr in der Tangente
> 
> isotonisch



Hallo Mädels,

freue mich für euch. 
Sorry Dienstags kann ich nur in den Ferien und im Sommer.


----------



## mtb-spass (21. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
bei mir ist es im Winter Dienstags auch schlecht, Montags ist für mich gut, evt. noch Mittwochs..

gruß


----------



## mtb-spass (24. Oktober 2008)

servus,
kleine änderung bei mir...
hab beschlossen, doch nicht im winter zu ski-gymnastik zu gehen un dkann dienstafs doch...
gruß


----------



## randi (24. Oktober 2008)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> servus,
> kleine änderung bei mir...
> hab beschlossen, doch nicht im winter zu ski-gymnastik zu gehen un dkann dienstafs doch...
> gruß



Hallo Marco,

schön für Dich. Wie gesagt müßt Ihr am Dienstag ohne mich tagen.
Aber trotzdem viel Spaß beim H-Weizen.


----------



## Renngurke (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
wer inzwischen seine Uhren umgestellt hat, dem wird aufgefallen sein, dass es nun früher dunkel ist 
Also, wie angekündigt möchte ich wieder mal regelmäßige Nightrides ins Auge fassen.

Meine Vorschläge:

- Dienstags, 17.45 Uhr am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.

- Donnerstags, 18.00 Uhr am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.

- Spontan am Wochende (Freitag Abend, Samstag Abend). Würde aber eher selten stattfinden 


Nun liegt es an euch...
Hat jemand zu den genannten Terminen Zeit und Lust oder habt ihr alternative Vorschläge?


----------



## mirco m. (30. Oktober 2008)

hallo sascha

habe heute mein rad wieder bekommen 

auf eine geeignete lampe warte ich schon ......und dann bin ich klar......

du weist ja das ich regel termine bei meinen arbeitszeiten nur sporadisch halten kann.
also von mir aus wann immer ich kann  

lass uns mal für dieses wochenende sprechen ..........vieleicht schaffe ich es ja ........sogar früh    geht nich anders
nächstes wocheende bin ich in der matrix und das drauf nur sonntag und das danach ...matrix...........es ist eindeutig herbst  

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi Mirco,
Morgen hab ich keine Zeit aber Sonntag würde klappen 
Mach mal einen Vorschlag bzgl. Uhrzeit... ich richte mich da nach dir.


----------



## mirco m. (1. November 2008)

hallo sascha 
ich muss passen .......werde wohl morgen früh mit meiner tochter auf dem r3 unterwegs sein und gleichgewichtsübungen und fahrtechniktraining machen     damit sie nächstes jahr fit ist und mit nach winterberg fahren kann  

vielecht können wir ja schon nächste woche unseren erste nachttour machen damit ich mal wieder in den wald komme  

gruß und schönes wochenende

mirco


----------



## Renngurke (3. November 2008)

Hi Mirco,
schreib halt mal wann du diese Woche vielleicht Zeit hast... ich versuche den Termin dann einzurichten.
Falls sowieso erst am Wochende, dann ist bei mir noch alles offen!
P.S. Alle stillen Mitleser sind auch herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren


----------



## mirco m. (5. November 2008)

hallo sascha 
die woche ist gelaufen ich liege seit montag mit erhöhter betriebstemperatur im bett.  

gruß mirco


----------



## TrailGuide (13. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs,

ich hoffe die Betriebstemperatur ist wieder abgeklungen, so dass wir am Sonntag ab 9:00 Uhr wieder in die Pedale treten können. Treffpunt 8:55 an der ARAL in Hailer.

isotonisch


----------



## mirco m. (14. November 2008)

die betriebstemp. ist wieder ok. leider ist die arbeit nicht weniger geworden .
bin sonntag morgen arbeiten  und dann zum weinprobieren  

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirco m. (17. November 2008)

hallo 

ich werde voraussichtlich morgen früh eine kleine tour machen ......die zeit ist ungewöhlich aber ich muss mal probieren ob das noch geht 

würde mich über begleitung freuen 

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (18. November 2008)

Hallo Biker`s,

nächsten Dienstag isotonisch oder orginlaes in der Tangente???


----------



## TrailGuide (21. November 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Biker`s,
> 
> nächsten Dienstag isotonisch oder orginlaes in der Tangente???



isotonisch ist doch logisch


----------



## randi (21. November 2008)

QUOTE=TrailGuide;5325176]isotonisch ist doch logisch[/QUOTE]
OK, dann schlagt mal Uhrzeiten vor!

20 Uhr ?

Leichtbauprojekt ist fertig 




URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/222443]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## DHRc (21. November 2008)

hey,

fahrt ihr auch samstags?wohne ganz in der nähe von euch

viele grüße felix


----------



## randi (21. November 2008)

Hallo Felix,

eigentlich schon. Bin mit z.Z. Samstags mit  dem Innenausbau Haus beschäftigt. Aber es findet sich bestimmt noch ein Mitfahrer für Samstags, bald fahre ich auch wieder Samstags.
Wo genau ist denn in der Nähe?


----------



## DHRc (21. November 2008)

linsengericht


----------



## mtb-spass (21. November 2008)

Servus,

cool das hier im Forum noch was geht...

Bis bald mal....


----------



## Renngurke (22. November 2008)

@Felix,
ja wir fahren auch samstags. Es ergibt sich zur Zeit lediglich nicht so viel bzgl. Terminen aber mache ruhig selbst mal Vorschläge wann du fahren möchtest!

@Alle,
so jetzt gings mir 2 Wochen nicht so gut... aber hoffe ihr seid ebenfalls wieder fit 

Wie wäre ein spontaner Nightride heute Abend? Startzeit 17.30 Uhr und dann 2 Stunden fahren? Treffpunkt: Altenhaßlau - Ecke Eidengesäßer Straße / Wingertsweg / Sandhohle.

Bei Interesse bitte bis 16 Uhr hier melden!

Ansonsten würde ich morgen (Sonntag) vorschlagen:
Bzgl. Startzeit bin ich da flexibel. Allerdings nicht vor 10.30 Uhr


----------



## DHRc (22. November 2008)

okay gut!wenn ihr wegen morgen schon etwas genaueres wisst könnt ihr mir ja mal bescheid geben.

ps:befinde ich mich bei euch eher bei den gern bergauffahrern oder nehmt ihr auch gerne mal die eine oder andere gute abfahrt mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (22. November 2008)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> cool das hier im Forum noch was geht...
> 
> Bis bald mal....



Aber Hallo 

Dienstag Hailer in der Tangente???

Hallo Felix,

Linsengericht cool, es ist ein bunter Haufen je nach Kondition und Mut/Fahrkönnen geht es in alle Richtungen schnell und langsam.
Die schnell Bergauffahren lassen es auch mal ordentlich auf der Abfahrt krachen 

An alle wer will Dienstag Bikerstammtisch in Hailer


----------



## DHRc (22. November 2008)

hört sich gut an

also wegen morgen?


----------



## randi (22. November 2008)

Morgen ist bei mir die Familie dran, muß auch mal wieder sein


----------



## Renngurke (22. November 2008)

Also der Termin für nachher ist dann hiermit abgesagt. Werde bei dieser Kälte dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr starten 

Felix, bzgl. Abfahrten solltest du mal mit Mirco fahren, er ist auch so ein DH-Fan, kann morgen aber leider nicht mitfahren...

Falls du mit willst, wirds wohl ne Tour zu zweit. Wie wäre Treffpunkt Altenhaßlau - Ecke Eidengesäßer Straße / Wingertsweg / Sandhohle um 11 Uhr? Fahrzeit dann ca. 2 Stunden.


----------



## randi (23. November 2008)

Nochmals an Alle,

für ein Kennenlernen von den Bikern die sich noch nicht oder nur vom Radeln / Biken kennen. Einmal im Monat bekommen wir das doch hin?
Dienstag 20Uhr Tangente in Hailer.

Also Felix, Mirco, Marco, Sascha, Uli, Harry ..... hoffe die ich jetzt vergessen habe sind nicht sauer.


----------



## DHRc (23. November 2008)




----------



## mtb-spass (24. November 2008)

bei mir wirds leider nix morgen Abend´, trinkt nicht so viel weizen...und viel spass..

beste grüße


----------



## mirco m. (24. November 2008)

hallo andi

ich habe es mir mal in dem kalender vermerkt damit ich mal dran denke.

woran erkenne ich euch ..........fahrrad auf dem tisch  rose hinterm ohr ........ und überhaupt wo is der laden. 

bin ja nur zugezogener

bis morgen mirco


----------



## randi (24. November 2008)

Hallo Mirco,

Rose im Knopfloch , nehme eine beige Kappe mit un dlege die auf den Tisch.
Der Laden ist in Hailer an der Hauptstraße. Wenn Du von Gelnhausen nach Hailer fährst auf der rechten Seite. 
Also nach Hailer durch den Kreisel die Haupststraße lang und direkt vor der ersten Ampel rechts abbiegen und gleich wieder links und dort parken. Bist dann schon vor der Tangente.

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renngurke (26. November 2008)

Hallo Andi,
der Stammtisch ist sicher eine schöne Sache, ich denke nur leider nie dran 
Aber beim nächsten Mal werde ich da sein...

In welchen Abständen solls denn jetzt immer stattfinden? Wöchentlich und dann wer halt da ist oder wie?


----------



## mirco m. (26. November 2008)

hallo andi

ich war da, aber vieleicht währe das mit der rose doch nich schlecht gewesen.
ist halt wie ein buchlesen und dann den film sehen .....die fantasie passt nie zur realität 

also ich will,werde,hofentlich am sonntag nachmittag zu einer tour starten ......wetter is mir eigentlich egal(bis auf strömenden regen >5mm/St) und da ich erst ab 14:30-15:00 kann wird es wohl in die dunkelheit gehen 

bitte nich zu anstrengend da ich morgens schon 3 stunden sport mache

freue mich über mitfahrer

gruß mirco


----------



## randi (27. November 2008)

Hallo Mirko,

hatte die beige Kappe auf dem Tisch liegen, ok das nächste ma mit Bike in der Kneip.

Nächste Planung Weihnachtsfeier

 so soll es sein


----------



## randi (28. November 2008)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> bei mir wirds leider nix morgen Abend´, trinkt nicht so viel weizen...und viel spass..
> 
> beste grüße




Danke,

machen wir aber.
Bist du bei der Weihnachtsfeier dabei?


----------



## DHRc (29. November 2008)

guten abend an die herren,

wollte mich mal erkundigen ob morgen jemand fährt!


viele grüße 


felix


----------



## mirco m. (29. November 2008)

hi felix

siehe oben ........es sieht allerdings danach aus das ich erst um 15:30 starten kann..........beleuchtung is da schon von nöten

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (29. November 2008)

das ist mir zu spät!vormittags wäre mir lieber.muss nachmittags/abends noch für meine gesellenprüfung lernen

viele grüße

felix


----------



## randi (1. Dezember 2008)

Weihnachtsfeiertermin,

was haltet Ihr vom 23.12 ist ein Dienstag. Die Arbeit ist vorbei  und Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Vielleicht der richtige Zeitpunkt das vergangene und kommende Bikerjahr zu feiern?

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## TrailGuide (1. Dezember 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Weihnachtsfeiertermin,
> 
> was haltet Ihr vom 23.12 ist ein Dienstag. Die Arbeit ist vorbei  und Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Vielleicht der richtige Zeitpunkt das vergangene und kommende Bikerjahr zu feiern?
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon?



Gute Idee: Bin dabei wie immer isotonisch


----------



## randi (2. Dezember 2008)

TrailGuide schrieb:


> Gute Idee: Bin dabei wie immer isotonisch



Hi Uli,
das habe ich gesehen, wenn das was da im 5Liter Eimer isotonisch war, was ist dann bei Dir RICHTIGES???


----------



## Renngurke (9. Dezember 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Weihnachtsfeiertermin,
> was haltet Ihr vom 23.12 ist ein Dienstag.



Hi Andi,
der Termin geht klar... diesmal werde ich auch dran denken 

Hoffe nur es sagen noch ein paar Leute zu, sonst wirds halt ne kleine Feier.


----------



## randi (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi Sascha,

super, Harry, Phil, Uli, du und meine Wenigkeit sind schon fünf. Wenn Marco und Mirko und Felix es auch noch packen, und sich eventuell der ein oder andere Spessartwolf einfindet wird es was größeres


----------



## randi (11. Dezember 2008)

So still hier!
Seit Ihr eingefroren???


----------



## DHRc (12. Dezember 2008)

fährt morgen jemand?

wäre schön muss mir mal den gesellenprüfungsstress ausstrampeln


----------



## Renngurke (12. Dezember 2008)

DHRc schrieb:


> fährt morgen jemand?
> 
> wäre schön muss mir mal den gesellenprüfungsstress ausstrampeln


Dann kann man dir wohl gratulieren?! Wenn ja, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir 

Ich will Samstag und/oder Sonntag fahren. Morgen so ab 12.00 Uhr aber nicht länger als 2 Stunden...wird wohl sehr kalt. Bei Interesse wäre auch ein Nightride möglich (Start dann ca. 16.45 Uhr) 

Wenn jemand mit will, bitte hier bescheid sagen. Treffpunkt usw. flexibel.


----------



## DHRc (12. Dezember 2008)

ja die prüfung ist sehr gut gelaufen,war ersteinmal nur theoretisch,praktisch folgt!

wegen morgen,wenn würde ich lieber tagsüber fahren da ich für die eddison noch ein wenig brauche(aber nichtmehr lange)

ich sags gleichbike sieht noch aus wie..ohje so dreckig naja

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirco m. (12. Dezember 2008)

hallo 
die feier habe ich schon mal im kalender vermerkt .........bin allerdings tagüber in offenburg und weis noch nicht wann ich wieder aufschlage.

dieses wochenender darf ich mal wieder arbeiten  also nix fahren

gruß mirco


----------



## Renngurke (13. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
Termin heute:

Treffpunkt in Altenhaßlau - Ecke Eidengesäßer Straße / Wingertsweg / Sandhohle um 12.30 Uhr. Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden. Strecke wird spontan vor Ort festgelegt.

@Mirco,
schade aber meld dich wenn du wieder Zeit hast. Ein Nightride muss dieses Jahr doch noch sein


----------



## mirco m. (14. Dezember 2008)

hallo sascha

montag ist die letzte Veranstaltung für dieses jahr   dann gehen wir auf alle fälle noch eine nacht runde an

gruß mirco


----------



## DHRc (14. Dezember 2008)

fährt sonntag jemand?

heute hat bei mir leider nicht geklappt.


----------



## randi (17. Dezember 2008)

DHRc schrieb:


> fährt sonntag jemand?
> 
> heute hat bei mir leider nicht geklappt.




Nächster Termin für einen N8Ride:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7612

Gaststätte Tangente  
Beschreibung Weihnachtlicher Stammtisch des Radtreffpunktes Gelnhausen.

Der Radtreffpunkt Gelnhausen bittet alle Teilnehmer der diesjährigen Touren und diejenigen, die sich im neuen Jahr als Ersttäter versuchen wollen zu einem gemütlichen Abend.

Ebenso sind alle interessierten Bikerinnen und Biker eingeladen.

Wie bei unseren Touren üblich, ist Tempohärte und vollkommenes Beherrschen des Arbeitsgerätes  in allen Situationen obligatorisch.


----------



## Renngurke (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich mal als Mitfahrer eingetragen... Strecke wird dann vor Ort entschieden 

@Mirco, hab ab diesem Wochenende auch wieder Zeit... schreib mal ob und wann du fahren willst. Von mir aus auch tagsüber


----------



## randi (18. Dezember 2008)

Renngurke schrieb:


> Hab mich mal als Mitfahrer eingetragen... Strecke wird dann vor Ort entschieden
> 
> @Mirco, hab ab diesem Wochenende auch wieder Zeit... schreib mal ob und wann du fahren willst. Von mir aus auch tagsüber


Hallo Sascha, Super dass Du kommst, hast ja auch die weiteste Anreise 
wir sind dieses Jahr noch gar nicht zusammen gefahren, aber feiern können wir trotzdem


----------



## mirco m. (18. Dezember 2008)

hi sascha

eigentlich samstag vor oder spät nachmittag........es soll wind geben und ich will mich vieleicht noch einwenig über die wiese schleifen lassen 

oder schweren herzens sonntag so gegen 9:30    zum glück habe ich dann urlaub und kann dann öfter fahren und vorher ausschlafen mit gemütlichem früstück 

sollte nicht zu anstrendend sein ..ich schleife meine grippe immernoch mit mir rum 

sag einfach wann es dir lieber ist ( ich finde samstag so 14:00 am besten ...dann haben wir nach hinten platz  )

gruß mirco


----------



## Renngurke (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
kurzfristiger Termin nachher:

Treffpunkt in Altenhaßlau - Ecke Eidengesäßer Straße / Wingertsweg / Sandhohle um 14.30 Uhr. Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden. Strecke wird spontan vor Ort festgelegt.

...hoffe das liest noch jemand  Fahrer bis jetzt sind Mirco und ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (23. Dezember 2008)

Es Weihnachtet sehr 

für die Weihnachtsfeier bitte im LMB eintragen, Danke.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Dezember 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Es Weihnachtet sehr
> 
> für die Weihnachtsfeier bitte im LMB eintragen, Danke.



Hi Randi,
mangels Fahrtmöglichkeit kann ich heute abend leider nicht teilnehmen. Wünsche euch aber eine nette Feier ..

Ich hoffe, daß 2009 mal was zusammen geht... 
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## randi (24. Dezember 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Randi,
> mangels Fahrtmöglichkeit kann ich heute abend leider nicht teilnehmen. Wünsche euch aber eine nette Feier ..
> 
> Ich hoffe, daß 2009 mal was zusammen geht...
> Gruss Kulmi



Auf jeden Fall geht 2009 was. Habe noch eine dicken Kopf von gestern, das ist der Nachteil wenn man zu Fuß kommt.

Frohe Feiertage


----------



## Renngurke (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
hat euch die Weihnachtsfeier so zu schaffen gemacht oder wieso hört man nichts? Hoffe das ändert sich im neuen Jahr mal...
War jedenfalls ganz lustig...vorallem die Diskussion über 29er 


Hier mal wieder ein Termin:
Treffpunkt: Morgen, 26.12.2008 um 13.00 Uhr vor dem Freibad Gelnhausen.

Gefahren wird der R3 (vielleicht noch andere kleine Teilstrecken) mit dem MTB als Grundlagentraining (GA1). Fahrzeit 2,5 - 3 Stunden. Fahrer bis jetzt Mirco und Ich. Wer noch mit will bitte hier antworten!


----------



## randi (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi Sascha,

die sind alle am 29er bestellen.
13 Uhr, das packe ich nicht. Wir haben heute Mittag Gäste zum Essen. Werde so gegen 14:30 losfahren.

Viel Spaß 

Vielleicht treffen wir uns unterwegs


----------



## mirco m. (28. Dezember 2008)

hallo 
nach den feiertagen, dann mal fett weg die zweite  / einmal stausee und zurück/ 20km/h schnitt mit einer lockeren unterhaltung  

start Mo 15:00 freibad gelnhausen. bei intresse bitte melden und licht nicht vergessen

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht es mit einer Sylvesterfahrt am Mittwoch Nachmittag aus. Denke es werden 40km, 400Hm und 17er Schnitt, Fahrzeit 2h15min - 2h30min, so mal über den Daumen gepeilt.


----------



## Renngurke (31. Dezember 2008)

randi schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einer Sylvesterfahrt am Mittwoch Nachmittag aus. Denke es werden 40km, 400Hm und 17er Schnitt, Fahrzeit 2h15min - 2h30min, so mal über den Daumen gepeilt.



Sorry, heute fahre ich nicht...
aber eine Tour morgen Nachmittag oder dann gar ein Nightride wäre denkbar 
Ansonsten dann Samstag oder Sonntag wieder!

Ich wünsche euch allen jedenfalls einen GUTEN RUTSCH INS NEUE JAHR!!!!!!


----------



## randi (1. Januar 2009)

Wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Neues Jahr mit vielen Kilometern.


----------



## Renngurke (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zweiradfahrer,
Das neue Jahr hat uns ja mit eisigen Temperaturen begrüßt und somit noch keine Besserung bzgl. der Anzahl gemeinsamer Touren zugelassen. Mir ist es jedenfalls zu kalt gewesen um zu fahren...

Wollte jetzt nur mal mitteilen, dass ich demnächst wieder starten werde und natürlich wie immer auf Mitfahrer hoffe


----------



## mirco m. (20. Januar 2009)

hi sascha

habe die gelegenheit genutzt und bin meiner lieblingsbeschätigung nachgegengen ........bergabfahren    nur diesesmal mit dem snowboard in ösiLand 

werde die tage dann auch mal wieder mit den rad unterwegssein

gruß mirco


----------



## Renngurke (24. Januar 2009)

Hi Mirco,
war sicher super im Schnee  Bei dem Wetter in Deutschland hast du auch nix verpasst...

Werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag eine Runde fahren. Willst du mit?


----------



## mirco m. (24. Januar 2009)

moin sacha

dieses wochenende muss ich mein kurztripp aufarbeiten ......bin also in der matrix. 

viel spass


----------



## Renngurke (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
werde am Samstag/Sonntag wieder starten...bzgl. Strecke und Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel!
Also, wer mit will bitte hier melden und ggf. schon mal einen Treffpunkt/Uhrzeit vorschlagen.



mirco m. schrieb:


> dieses wochenende muss ich mein kurztripp aufarbeiten ......bin also in der matrix.



Hoffe du kannst der Matrix dieses Wochenende mal entfliehen


----------



## mirco m. (29. Januar 2009)

Renngurke schrieb:


> Hoffe du kannst der Matrix dieses Wochenende mal entfliehen




hallo sacha

dieses wochenende muss es mal wieder klappen   ..ich bin dabei  

wie sagt mein chef doch immer ...jeder ist ersätzlich    also wird es auch mal so gehen.


----------



## TrailGuide (30. Januar 2009)

Renngurke schrieb:


> Dann kann man dir wohl gratulieren?! Wenn ja, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir
> 
> Ich will Samstag und/oder Sonntag fahren. Morgen so ab 12.00 Uhr aber nicht länger als 2 Stunden...wird wohl sehr kalt. Bei Interesse wäre auch ein Nightride möglich (Start dann ca. 16.45 Uhr)
> 
> Wenn jemand mit will, bitte hier bescheid sagen. Treffpunkt usw. flexibel.



Samstag 14 Uhr 2-3 Stunden ?

isotonisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirco m. (30. Januar 2009)

ich bin raus.... auch dieses wochende matrix

viel spass und gutes wetter

mirco


----------



## Renngurke (30. Januar 2009)

TrailGuide schrieb:


> Samstag 14 Uhr 2-3 Stunden ?
> 
> isotonisch



Geht klar!

Also dann morgen (Samstag) um 14 Uhr, Treffpunkt ARAL Hailer.


----------



## randi (9. März 2009)

Wieder mal nix los hier!

Geplant ist nächste Woche Mittwoch den 18.03.2009 so um 19Uhr30 ein Bikerstammtisch. Diesmal wollen wir uns in Suzannas Bar treffen.


----------



## Renngurke (10. März 2009)

Hi Andi!
ja es tut sich wieder mal nix aber naja das Wetter war ja auch nicht wirklich toll in letzter Zeit... bin in den letzten Wochen kaum gefahren.
Aber regelmäßige Touren 2009 gehen sicher jetzt bald mal los! ich glaube noch dran 

Beim Stammtisch werde ich voraussichtlich dabei sein!


----------



## randi (10. März 2009)

Hallo Sascha,

super freue mich wenn Du kommst. Werde diesmal auch Alkfreie Getränke konsumieren. Es ist ja Fastenzeit und da bin ich absolut abstinent was Alkohol angeht.

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung 
Also nicht vergessen nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## mirco m. (10. März 2009)

hallo 
mittwoch is nich gut ....muss mich abens noch beim yoga verbiegen  

bin aber wieder für touren zu haben ....habe auch schon einwenig geübt ...heimlich 
kleine anstiege gehen also wieder 

gruß mirco


----------



## TrailGuide (11. März 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Wieder mal nix los hier!
> 
> Geplant ist nächste Woche Mittwoch den 18.03.2009 so um 19Uhr30 ein Bikerstammtisch. Diesmal wollen wir uns in Suzannas Bar treffen.



Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei

Uli isotonisch


----------



## randi (11. März 2009)

Hallo Mirco,

verbieg Dich erst beim Yoga und dann biegen wir Dich wieder hin. Du kommst doch? Wir haben Sitzfleisch, beziehungsweise trainieren wir das am Mittwoch einfach 
Du darfst auch um 22Uhr noch erscheinen 

Hallo Uli,

wie wahrscheinlich kommst Du. 2009 wird sich nicht gedrückt


----------



## randi (17. März 2009)

Hallo,

also morgen ist Bikerstammtisch.
Für die Anreise und um auf den Geschmack zu kommen.
http://redroom.suzannas.de/
http://www.suzannas.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-spass (18. März 2009)

servus,

ich bin zugtechnisch unterwegs und würde gern schon bischen früher da sein, weil besser passt. kann schon jemand mal 20 mins früher dasein damit ich nicht allein verkümmern muss.....


----------



## randi (18. März 2009)

Hallo Marco,

werde jemanden vorbeischicken, damit Dir nicht langweilig wird 
Wen hättest Du gerne? Uli, Harry, Phil oder Roswita, Waltraud (die sich nicht allein in den Wald traut) oder Susi


----------



## phil_rad (21. März 2009)

Hat jemand morgen lust mit mir eine flache 100er zu fahren? Ich fahre nicht schnell, ca. 22-23 km/h. Schön in GA1
Gruß
Phil


----------



## DeathAngel (23. März 2009)

> ...eine flache 100er zu fahren...



Kann mich Anfänger bitte jemand aufklären was das bedeutet !? *Ernstgemeinte Frage*


----------



## randi (23. März 2009)

DeathAngel schrieb:


> Kann mich Anfänger bitte jemand aufklären was das bedeutet !? *Ernstgemeinte Frage*



Ja gerne,

100km in flachem Terrain, z.B. Mainradweg.


----------



## DeathAngel (23. März 2009)

oha 100km...ich glaube danach bräuchte ich ein Beatmungszelt ^^ 

thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-spass (25. März 2009)

servus andi,

ich war von samstag bis gerstern in ischgl und hab weit merh als 100 gemacht, bergab und bergauf

also....gib gas alter...

bis bald mal...

gruß


----------



## randi (26. März 2009)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> servus andi,
> 
> ich war von samstag bis gerstern in ischgl und hab weit merh als 100 gemacht, bergab und bergauf
> 
> ...



ja Alder,

mach ich  
letzte Woche > 300km  und Hm natürlich auch


----------



## phil_rad (2. April 2009)

Hey Andy, 

wie heisst der Harry hier im forum? 

Das wetter soll schön bleiben fürs weekend. 

Kann mann gut geheim training machen

Phil


----------



## randi (2. April 2009)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Hey Andy,
> 
> wie heisst der Harry hier im forum?
> 
> ...



Hi Phil,

brain oder Hirnie, brainie??? Oder TwentyNinerJäger , kriegt`n aber nicht


----------



## phil_rad (2. April 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> brain oder Hirnie, brainie??? Oder TwentyNinerJäger , kriegt`n aber nicht



  Soul brother


----------



## randi (6. April 2009)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Soul brother



Alles nur Spaß


----------



## randi (6. April 2009)

Ja wenn das Wetter so anhält sollten wir den neuen Biergarten in der Tangente mal testen.


----------



## phil_rad (7. April 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Ja wenn das Wetter so anhält sollten wir den neuen Biergarten in der Tangente mal testen.



dass ist eine gute idee!


----------



## Adrenalino (7. April 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Ja wenn das Wetter so anhält sollten wir den neuen Biergarten in der Tangente mal testen.



Ja, sag mal Bescheid wann ihr das macht, vielleicht komme ich ja auch, hab ja jetzt leider viiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeel Zeit


----------



## mirco m. (8. April 2009)

moin
bin wieder da, habe heimlich einwenig geübt und kann wieder radfahren  

nach eindeutiger aufforderung neue tour ins unbekante am freitag um 11:00

treffen auf der position 50grad 12min 17,4sec N und 9grad 13min 37sec O  
zu finden in google erde
von gelnhausen kommend R3 erste brücke nach höchst direkt an der kinzig    das muss reichen.

bin gerade sehr aktiv in sachen navigation und bei openstreetmap .org 
meine letzte tour in dieser richtung ist dort schon zu sehen und vieleicht bekomme ich ja noch jemanden von den langstreckenfahren zum mitwirken.   ich komm ja nich so richtig vorran   

tour richtung biebererhöhe ca. 40 km 700hm ruhig hoch und hoffentlich lustig runter. kenne die gegend selber noch nicht richtig, habe aber entsprechendes gerät dabei um wieder nach hause zu kommen. 

gruß mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (9. April 2009)

Hallo Mirco,

schön dasas Du Dich meldest.
Denke die "Langstreckenfahrer" ich rede jetzt aus meiner Erfahrung brauchen für die Bieberer Höhe kein GPS. Wir kenne die Wege doet besser wie unsere Westentasche. Aber sehr schön wenn Du die Strecken GPS tauglich archivierst. 
Bin am Dienstag nach Biebergemünd gefahren, dort Richtung Bieberer Höhe habe mich aber etwas weiter rechts gehalten um den steilen Schotteranstieg zu fahren, Abfahrt zum Golfplatz und dann zum Horst, von dort über Madstein zum Schwarzberg und dann ab in den Jossgrund. Das sind dann 40km ca. 700Hm. Habe ohne Pausen eine Fahrtzeit von < 2h mit einem  Durchschnittspuls von 137 Schlägen geschafft.

Wie sieht es nächsten Dienstag mit dem Biergarten  der Tangente aus, natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## Renngurke (9. April 2009)

Hi Mirco,
ich werde da sein


----------



## mirco m. (9. April 2009)

hi andi
gehe mal auf die webseite, dort werden karten erstellt und dafür brauch man gps tracks und soviel wie du unterwegs bist dürfte das gebiet nach 2monaten komplett sein.

die karten können dann frei verwendet werden und somit auch in gpsgeräte gespielt werden  

das unterscheidet uns, ich würde nimals einen umweg machen um dann einen steilen schotterhang hoch zu müssen  

dienstag kann ich nicht versprechen habe sehrviel arbeit auf dem tisch. ostern wird das ziemlich letzte komplette wochenende für die nächsten 2m  

gruß mirco


----------



## Kulminator (9. April 2009)

Ich hoffe, es sei mir gestattet: 

hier ein Veranstaltungshinweis für kommenden Samstag, den 11.04.2009.

Mitfahrer auf dem Spessartweg 1 bis Lohr sind gerne willkommen (hier der link zum LMB). Aufgrund der relativ vielen Höhenmeter (ca 1100 hm) ist eine gewisse Kondition Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## randi (11. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es sei mir gestattet:
> 
> hier ein Veranstaltungshinweis für kommenden Samstag, den 11.04.2009.
> 
> Mitfahrer auf dem Spessartweg 1 bis Lohr sind gerne willkommen (hier der link zum LMB). Aufgrund der relativ vielen Höhenmeter (ca 1100 hm) ist eine gewisse Kondition Grundvoraussetzung.




Hallo Kulmi,

bitte Dich darum hier Eure Touren reinzustellen. Bin gestern wegen Heuschnupfen im Haus angebunden gewesen und habe wie es sich für den Karfreitag gehört ordentlich gelitten  Bei dem Wetterist das Leiden natürlich doppelt so groß. Ich denke ich habe für heuer genug Buße getan  und werde den Rest der Saison verschont bleiben.


----------



## randi (11. April 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt sollten wir am Dienstag den 14.04.2009 den Biergarten in der Tangente für die Saison 2009 antesten.


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> 
> bitte Dich darum hier Eure Touren reinzustellen. Bin gestern wegen Heuschnupfen im Haus angebunden gewesen und habe wie es sich für den Karfreitag gehört ordentlich gelitten  Bei dem Wetterist das Leiden natürlich doppelt so groß. Ich denke ich habe für heuer genug Buße getan  und werde den Rest der Saison verschont bleiben.



ja, können wir gerne machen - wenn wir dran denken ..  (in unserem Alter vergisst man schon das eine oder andere).

Ansonsten stehen die grösseren Touren meist auch als Last Minute Eintrag für jedermann zugänglich. Wer es noch nicht gemacht hat: fahrt den Spessartweg 1 - der ist erste Sahne... Höchstwahrscheinlich gibt es mit uns im Sommer den Weg nochmal ? 

Frohe Ostern Miteinander...


----------



## randi (12. April 2009)

mirco m. schrieb:


> hi andi
> gehe mal auf die webseite, dort werden karten erstellt und dafür brauch man gps tracks und soviel wie du unterwegs bist dürfte das gebiet nach 2monaten komplett sein.
> 
> die karten können dann frei verwendet werden und somit auch in gpsgeräte gespielt werden
> ...




Hallo Mirco,

am Dienstag kannste doch ein paar Minuten abknapsen und vorbeikommen. Wenn Du mir ein GPS Gerät mitgibst, zeichen ich Dir alle meine Routen auf. Müßte gar kein richtiges GPS Gerät sein, ein reines GPS Aufnahmegreät würde ja vollkommen langen.

Ich sag mal bis Dienstag ab 19Uhr


Ostergrüße an alle Bikerinnen und Biker


----------



## randi (14. April 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt sollten wir am Dienstag den 14.04.2009 den Biergarten in der Tangente für die Saison 2009 antesten.



So das Wetter hält 

Ab 19Uhr bin ich da.

http://www.bistro-tangente.de/


Für die Anreise:
+ Heegstr. 25 + 63571 Gelnhausen - Hailer + Tel.: 06051/967137 +
+ E-Mail: [email protected] +


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (15. April 2009)

@randi
Hey Andi, herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzeldach!!   Trink net so viel   und ich wünsch dir viele 

Feier schön, das Wetter ist ja wie gemalt!


----------



## randi (15. April 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @randi
> Hey Andi, herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzeldach!!   Trink net so viel   und ich wünsch dir viele
> 
> Feier schön, das Wetter ist ja wie gemalt!



Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für die Geburzeltagsgrüße  heute gilts, ich trinke meine H-Weizenvorräte leer  und dann ist wieder Schluß. Zum Glück hatten meine Gäste viel Durst  und unangenehme :kotz: Ereignisse bleiben mir erspart. Wetter habe ich so bestellt.


----------



## TrailGuide (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs, 

Wie wäre es am Sonntag 10 Uhr: Büdingen Vonhausen - Fulda auf der Reffenstraße (ca. 70 km) mit Zug zurück. Treffpunkt: 9.55 Uhr, Vonhausen, Ecke Zur Reffenstr. - Diebacher Str. bitte unbedingt anmelden. Mitfahren auf eigene Gefahr !!!

isotonisch Uli


----------



## randi (3. Juni 2009)

Hi Ulli,

sorry, Sonntag bin ich in Schotten beim Marathon 
oder ich fahre nen >100er.

Lactatfrei is klar


----------



## mtb-spass (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Uli,

ich weis am freitag ob ich Sonntag Zeit habe. dann melde ich mich nochmal.

@Andi, was heisst hier 100er..entweder du fährts SChotten oder nach Fulda..is doch klar...

beste grüße aus dem Josssgrund

PS
Hab mir ein neues mtb bstellt, jetzt ist Alarm


----------



## randi (4. Juni 2009)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Hab mir ein neues mtb bstellt, jetzt ist Alarm



Alarm ist schon entschärft, Nachmacher  hast meine neue  Rakete noch nicht gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailGuide (4. Juni 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Ulli,
> 
> sorry, Sonntag bin ich in Schotten beim Marathon
> oder ich fahre nen >100er.
> ...



Hallo,

ist nicht ganz logisch was du vorbringst. Wenn dir die Reffenstraße nicht reicht kannst du ja gerne noch von Fulda nach Hause zurückfahren. Dann haste nen fetten 100er.

isotonischer Gruß Uli


----------



## randi (5. Juni 2009)

TrailGuide schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist nicht ganz logisch was du vorbringst. Wenn dir die Reffenstraße nicht reicht kannst du ja gerne noch von Fulda nach Hause zurückfahren. Dann haste nen fetten 100er.
> 
> isotonischer Gruß Uli




Ja schon, muß mich ja dann noch um die Strecke kümmern. Kann doch keine Karten lesen 
Vielleicht fahre ich auch überhaupt nicht. Muß jetzt erstmal abwarten wie es mir heute und morgen geht. Die Narkose ist gerade am abklingen und die Schmerzen kommen so langsam . 
Möchte mir auch keine Entzündung einfangen. Am Samstag Abend weiß ich was ich mache


----------



## mtb-spass (5. Juni 2009)

schade, schade, aber ich kann nicht am sonntag so wie es zur zeit aussieht.....

viele grüße an euch

marco


----------



## randi (6. Juni 2009)

und ich bin wasserscheu


----------



## randi (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo Marco,

damit Du mich am Radl erkennst 







hier gibt es noch ein paar Bilder: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188721&page=51


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Juni 2009)

randi schrieb:


> . Muß jetzt erstmal abwarten wie es mir heute und morgen geht. Die Narkose ist gerade am abklingen und die Schmerzen kommen so langsam .
> Möchte mir auch keine Entzündung einfangen. Am Samstag Abend weiß ich was ich mache



Was ist passiert bzw. was hast du gemacht??????


----------



## TrailGuide (11. Juni 2009)

TrailGuide schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Wie wäre es am Sonntag 10 Uhr: Büdingen Vonhausen - Fulda auf der Reffenstraße (ca. 70 km) mit Zug zurück. Treffpunkt: 9.55 Uhr, Vonhausen, Ecke Zur Reffenstr. - Diebacher Str. bitte unbedingt anmelden. Mitfahren auf eigene Gefahr !!!
> 
> isotonisch Uli



Wie wäre es jetzt am Sonntag (14.6.) mit dieser Tour ?

isotonisch Uli


----------



## randi (11. Juni 2009)

TrailGuide schrieb:


> Wie wäre es jetzt am Sonntag (14.6.) mit dieser Tour ?
> 
> isotonisch Uli



Tut mir Leid,

am Sonntag sind wir auf einem Familiengeburtstag


----------



## calippoo (28. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche Leute zum Biken aus Hasselroth / Gelnhausen / Büdingen oder was sonst noch im Umkreis ist.

Bin vor kurzem nach Hasselroth gezogen und es wäre nett wenn mir jemand ein paar nette Trails in der Umgebung zeigt.


----------



## randi (29. August 2009)

Hallo Calippo,


schön dass Du dich meldest. Du kannst gerne mitfahren. Am Donnerstag haben wir uns am Buchberg (Langenselbold) getroffen.
Schreib hier doch einfach mal rein wann Du Zeit hast und fahren kannst, oder per PN.

Ciao Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calippoo (3. September 2009)

Servus Andi,

danke für deine Antwort. 

Wie geschrieben bin ich vor kurzem nach Hasselroth gezogen und es wäre super wenn mir jemand mal ein paar nette Trails zeigen würde.

Bin schon in dem Waldstück hinter Niedermittlau, wo es zum MIttelpunkt der EU geht rumgefahren, aber so wirklich zufriedenstellend war das nicht.

Fahrt Ihr immer Donnerstags ?
Um wieviel Uhr ?

Bei mir wäre es zeitlich am Wochenende passender.
Aber vielleicht klappt es ja auch mal Donnerstags bei mir. 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## randi (3. September 2009)

Hallo Basti,

hast eine PN.

Servus Andi


----------



## calippoo (11. September 2009)

Servus Andi,

die Tour gestern war echt fett....

30 km und 700 hm waren für ne Feierabendtour genau richtig.

Stell hier mal die Tour und Höhenprofil rein.
Besonders die Abfahrt von fast 500 hm bis so 150 hm hat es in sich gehabt.


----------



## randi (12. September 2009)

Hallo Basti,

das war das eine Viertel von meiner Kleeblattrunde. Beim nächsten mal fahren wir das zweite Kleeblatt zu den Vier Fichten.
Und Danke für die mitgelogten GPS Daten.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. September 2009)

Hi Andi,

hassu meine Mail bekommen? Wie siehts morgen mit ner gediegenen Asphaltschneider-Runde aus?


----------



## randi (12. September 2009)

Hi Michael,

jane, der Asphaltschneider ist in der Sommerpause. Fahre z.Z. nur MTB ist schön trocken im Wald


----------



## calippoo (22. September 2009)

Servus Andi,

wie wärs am Sonntag mit ner Biketour ?


Gruß
Basti


----------



## randi (22. September 2009)

Hallo Basti,

Sonntag hat unsere Große einen Auftritt (Keyboard) da möchte ich dabei sein. 
Sonntag steht außerdem die 10. Rodfeldeichen MTB -Tour an.

www.mtb-neuses.de

44km 600HM
70km 1300HM
Start ab 8:00 Uhr

mach dich hin und fahr mit. Wenn dann werde ich um 8Uhr starten.


----------



## calippoo (23. September 2009)

cool, danke für den Tip ! 

Werde versuchen dort am Sonntag mitzufahren..... obwohl 8 Uhr bissi früh ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (23. September 2009)

calippoo schrieb:


> cool, danke für den Tip !
> 
> Werde versuchen dort am Sonntag mitzufahren..... obwohl 8 Uhr bissi früh ist.....



Jo, 8Uhr dort heißt um 1/2 8 losfahren.
Kannst ja später starten.


----------



## randi (25. September 2009)

Am 25.10 beginnen  wieder die Nightrides, dann wird wieder auf Winterzeit umgestellt.
Die "Nightrider"  und alle die mitfahren wollen sollten sich jetzt schon mal um adäquates Licht kümmern, bzw. die Akkus checken. Mein 9A Akku ist im Sommer leider an Altersschwäche gestorben. 

Habe heute schon mal ne schöne 50km Tour (Ronneburgtour) im hellen abgefahren


----------



## mtb-spass (25. September 2009)

hey, hey, hier is ja tatsächlich noch kommunikation...

sonntag, neuese, 70km runde klingt gut..

fährst du mit andi?, wenn ich dann aber nicht schon um 8.00 Uhr...

Gruss


----------



## randi (26. September 2009)

Hi Marco,

fahre mit und starte um 7Uhr30 bei mir zu Hause, damit ich um 8 in Neuses bin.


----------



## randi (27. September 2009)

Hallo Bikers,

war eine super Strecke 2009, mit vielen wurzeligen trails. Ein Glück war es trocken, ein Sommertraumtag. Und die 97 km mit An-und Abreise haben sich gelohnt.


----------



## calippoo (27. September 2009)

Ich bin heute morgen leider nicht aus dem Bett gekommen.... 

sonst wär ich gerne dabei gewesen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calippoo (2. Oktober 2009)

Tach zusammen,

Sonntag wollte ich um Hasselroth / Gelnhausen biken.

Kommt jemand mit oder kann ich mich jemandem anschließen..... ?! 


Gruß
Basti


----------



## randi (17. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

es wird wieder mal Zeit für einen MTB/RAD-Stammtisch. 

Dienstag den 20.10 um 19Uhr30 in der Tangente
Heegstr. 25 + 63571 Gelnhausen - Hailer 
www.bistro-tangente.de


----------



## Renngurke (17. Oktober 2009)

randi schrieb:


> es wird wieder mal Zeit für einen MTB/RAD-Stammtisch.


Sehe ich auch so 
Wir sollten ja u.a. noch die Nightrides genauer planen!

Also, werde da sein. Bis dann.


----------



## mtb-spass (17. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
ich komm auch, freu mich schon.

 Bis denne...


----------



## randi (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi Biker`s,
wenn ich durchzähle komme ich auf sieben Zusagen


----------



## mtb-spass (19. Oktober 2009)

7.....das wär gut


----------



## randi (19. Oktober 2009)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> 7.....das wär gut



Wenn Harry kommt, der ja die weiteste Anreise hat  sind wir 8.


----------



## randi (19. Oktober 2009)

Hauptthema für morgen ist *N8Ride*
Anbei Link zu einer interessanten Lampe, es gibt eine Helm und eine Lenkerversion, aber kuckt selber:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489
Ulli möchte Reklame für Nizza machen
Termin für Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## phil_rad (19. Oktober 2009)

Sind single speeder mit grosser räder wilkommen?


----------



## randi (20. Oktober 2009)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Sind single speeder mit grosser räder wilkommen?


Welches Rad spielt doch keine Rolle.
Hauptsache die Gäste aus Übersee klüngeln nicht dauern in Ihrem amerikanischen Dialekt miteinander ;-)))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,


schön wir gestern insgesamt  sechs Biker waren.

Erster N8Ride Termin Donnerstag 29.10 um 18:30 Treffpunkt am Hallenbad Gelnhausen.
Wir werden auf  den Rad-Feldweg über Gründau zur Ronneburg fahren.
Um 18:15 treffen sich die Biker die aus der Richtung Freigericht an der ARAL in Hailer.
Es besteht Helmplicht und es sollte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung für normale Wege vorhanden sein.
Es ist keine geführte Tour, es gilt die STVZO, jeder haftet für sich selber. Bei Regen fahren wir nicht, aber bei Schnee.


----------



## calippoo (30. Oktober 2009)

Tach zusammen, der Nightride gestern war echt super..... auch wenn wir einmal im Kreis gefahren sind.... 
Leider waren bei meinem Garmin die Akkus die letzten km leer aber so 50 km waren es ja auf jedenfall ! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## phil_rad (30. Oktober 2009)

Hey Sebastian! 

das hat spass gemacht! Mussen wir nochmal wiederholen. 

Oder vieleicht ein bierchen 

Gruß

Phil


----------



## randi (31. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Achterbahnkurs  war der Guide wohl besoffen 

Ohne Pfeile kann man die Strecke selbst als Guide schlecht nachvollziehen  Dann können eventuelle Nachfahrer richtig kreativ sein, besonders bei der Ackerrunde :daume

Dann halten wir den nächsten Donnerstag mal fest.
Nach dem ersten richtigen Aufladen des Akkus ist der Tesla Klon nochmal heller.


----------



## randi (31. Oktober 2009)

nächster N8Ride am Donnerstag 05.11. 

Zweiter N8Ride Termin Donnerstag 05.11 um 18:30 Treffpunkt an der ARAL in Hailer.
Wir werden wahrscheinlich eine Buchbergrunde fahren.
Zweiter Treffpunkt  um 19:15 am Buchberg treffen. 

Es besteht Helmplicht und es sollte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung für normale Wege vorhanden sein.
Es ist keine geführte Tour, es gilt die STVZO, jeder haftet für sich selber. Bei Regen fahren wir nicht, aber bei Schnee.
Dauer 	3h


----------



## randi (1. November 2009)

Wem das Wetter zu schlecht ist, oder nicht naß möchten werde:
http://www.leiba.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=44&Itemid=94


----------



## calippoo (1. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Wem das Wetter zu schlecht ist, oder nicht naß möchten werde:
> http://www.leiba.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=44&Itemid=94





mit dem Ding wären wir im Acker aber bestimmt stecken geblieben....


----------



## calippoo (1. November 2009)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Hey Sebastian!
> 
> das hat spass gemacht! Mussen wir nochmal wiederholen.
> 
> ...





ein Bierchen ist immer gut Phil.... 

aber am Donnerstag ist ja auch wieder Nightride.... wenn das Wetter mitspielt....


----------



## randi (2. November 2009)

calippoo schrieb:


> mit dem Ding wären wir im Acker aber bestimmt stecken geblieben....




Wieso, das Vorderrad wird hochgeklappt und l schwimmt dann auf den Matschschollen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_rad (2. November 2009)

Hi guys, 

bin zeit gestern in Park City, Utah. Meine Mutter ist am 31.10 gestorben. 

Viel spass beim night ride am donnerstag, ich denke an euch. 

Gruss

Phil


----------



## randi (3. November 2009)

Hallo,

muß meine Teilnahme am N8Ride auch aus einem aktuellen Anlaß absagen.
Ihr könnt ja ohne mich was auf die Beine äh Räder stellen.


----------



## calippoo (5. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir wird das heute Abend auch nix. 

Hoffe wir sehen uns dann nächste Woche zum Nightride !


----------



## Adrenalino (5. November 2009)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Hi guys,
> 
> bin zeit gestern in Park City, Utah. Meine Mutter ist am 31.10 gestorben.
> 
> ...



Hey Phil, mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## randi (10. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muß meine Teilnahme am N8Ride auch aus einem aktuellen Anlaß absagen.
> Ihr könnt ja ohne mich was auf die Beine äh Räder stellen.


Muß diese WOche nochmal pausieren


----------



## randi (11. November 2009)

Wir sollten die Planung für eine Weihnachtsfeier mal in Angriff nehmen. Schlage den 12.12 um 19:30 vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calippoo (11. November 2009)

ich bin dabei ! 

12.12 passt


----------



## randi (11. November 2009)

calippoo schrieb:


> ich bin dabei !
> 
> 12.12 passt


Supi,

wir werden uns zur Xmasfeier in der Gaststätte "Europa" treffen.


----------



## randi (12. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Supi,
> 
> wir werden uns zur Xmasfeier in der Gaststätte "Europa" treffen.


Habe für den 12.12 im Europa ab 19:30 reserviert.

Habe mit mir schon 4 zusagen


----------



## randi (13. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Habe für den 12.12 im Europa ab 19:30 reserviert.
> 
> Habe mit mir schon 4 zusagen



Hallo Biker`s,

diesjährige Weihnachtsfeier des Radtreffpunktes Gelnhausen:

Am Samstag den 12.12.2009 um 19:30 in der Gaststätte Europa.
Bitte gebt mir Bescheid ob Ihr kommt damit ich entsprechend reservieren kann.
Die Gaststätte Europa findet Ihr direkt in Hailer an der Hauptstraße neben der Eisdiele. Ausreichend Parkplätze sind am Teegut Parkplatz vorhanden.


----------



## Renngurke (13. November 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

die Nightrides werden vorläufig wohl eher ohne mich stattfinden... muss mich ein wenig schonen und trainiere deshalb in nächster Zeit lieber in meinem (Schnecken-)Tempo 

Zur Weihnachtsfeier komme ich aber natürlich gerne!
Andi, mich bitte auch einplanen.

Also, bis dann.


----------



## phil_rad (13. November 2009)

Ich bin auch dabei am 12.12.2009. 

Gruß

Phil


----------



## phil_rad (13. November 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hey Phil, mein aufrichtiges Beileid!



Danke Adrenalino! 

Gruß

Phil


----------



## randi (14. November 2009)

Hallo,

seid eingeplant. Sind jetzt schon 9 Zusagen.

Sascha, spätestens nach der zehnten Ausfahrt ist das mit dem Schneckentempo vorbei. Die Pausen zwischen den Ausfahrten dürfen keine zwei Wochen sein.


----------



## randi (14. November 2009)

Sonntag 15.11.2009 um  10 Uhr an der Aral in Hailer.
Dauer 3-4h.
Geplant eine lockere MTB Ausfahrt nach Roßbach zum Radcross.
Tempo wird sehr langsam also GA1 sein. Ist auch für Renngurken geeignet.


----------



## calippoo (14. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Sonntag 15.11.2009 um  10 Uhr an der Aral in Hailer.
> Dauer 3-4h.
> Geplant eine lockere MTB Ausfahrt nach Roßbach zum Radcross.
> Tempo wird sehr langsam also GA1 sein. Ist auch für Renngurken geeignet.






Ich bin dabei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (14. November 2009)

calippoo schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei !!!


Super, hoffentlich regnet es nicht. Bei starkem Regen hau ich in den Sack.
Bin eben schon gewaschen worden


----------



## randi (15. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Super, hoffentlich regnet es nicht. Bei starkem Regen hau ich in den Sack.
> Bin eben schon gewaschen worden



Wetter war super und die Pause beim Crossradrennen in Roßbach sehr interessant.


----------



## randi (15. November 2009)

Zweiter N8Ride Termin Donnerstag 19.11 um 18:15 Treffpunkt an der ARAL in Hailer, zweiter Treffpunkt
18:30 Hallenbad Gelnhausen.
Wir werden wahrscheinlich eine Buchbergrunde fahren.

Es besteht Helmplicht und es sollte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung für normale Wege vorhanden sein.
Es ist keine geführte Tour, es gilt die STVZO, jeder haftet für sich selber. Bei Regen fahren wir nicht, aber bei Schnee.
Dauer 	3h


----------



## calippoo (15. November 2009)

Die Fahrt nach Rossbach war supi..... 

@Phil  Schade, dass Du nicht dabei warst. Aber Sonntags um 10 Uhr ist doch früh genug um zu biken..... 

@Renngurke  Wäre toll wenn Du beim Nightride trotzdem mitkommst ! 

@Randi  Als ich gesagt habe, dass wir links fahren wäre es wohl doch besser gewesen rechts zu fahren....  guck dir den Umweg an.....


----------



## phil_rad (15. November 2009)

@Phil  Schade, dass Du nicht dabei warst. Aber Sonntags um 10 Uhr ist doch früh genug um zu biken..... 


War um 10 fertig, 
6 uhr bin ich los gefahren. Habe noch probleme mit der zeit umstellung. 

Gruß

Phil


----------



## randi (16. November 2009)

calippoo schrieb:


> Die Fahrt nach Rossbach war supi.....
> @Randi  Als ich gesagt habe, dass wir links fahren wäre es wohl doch besser gewesen rechts zu fahren....  guck dir den Umweg an.....


Und die Schleife zum Hufeisen istauch nicht schlecht  da ist ja noch ordentlich Abkürzungspotential drinne. Aber die Auffahrt ist halt ein Brett.


----------



## calippoo (18. November 2009)

Tach zusammen,

wer kommt denn alles morgen zum Nightride ?

Laut Wetterbericht wird es nicht regnen !

Ich bin um 18:15 Uhr an der Aral in Hailer.


----------



## randi (18. November 2009)

calippoo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wer kommt denn alles morgen zum Nightride ?
> 
> ...



Io


----------



## calippoo (21. November 2009)

2ter Nightride von letztem Donnerstag 19.11.09

37,6 km

Hab mir jetzt erstmal beheizte Sohlen bestellt, damit ich beim nächsten Mal hoffentlich warme Füße hab.
Die 3 Grad waren dann doch etwas kalt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (21. November 2009)

Hallo Basti,

Danke für die Dokumentation 
Habe gestern mit einem Kollegen gesprochen der auchschonmal probiert hat die "Vier Fichte" per N8Ride zu fahren. Er hat dass gleiche erlebt wie wir, Dammwild bis zum abwinken.
Dass das Wild nicht flüchtet liegt daran dasses Radfahrer von Jägern unterscheiden kann. Radfahrter sind als harmlos eingestuft  und Jäger als Lebensgefährlich.

Werde wenn dann morgen wieder so gegen 10Uhr fahren


----------



## randi (23. November 2009)

Hallo N8Riders muß den N8Ride von Donnerstag auf Mittwoch verschieben. Ansonsten bleiben die Zeiten gleich 18:15 an der Aral in Hailer.
Wenn es regnet wird nicht gefahren.


----------



## calippoo (23. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo N8Riders muß den N8Ride von Donnerstag auf Mittwoch verschieben. Ansonsten bleiben die Zeiten gleich 18:15 an der Aral in Hailer.
> Wenn es regnet wird nicht gefahren.





Servus !

Ich bin dabei ! Mittwoch ist auch gut !

Hoffe, dass das Wetter mitspielt !


----------



## randi (24. November 2009)

Hallo,

ja dann morgen um 18:15 an der Aral. Wenn es wie aus Eimern regnet fällt der N8Ride ins Wasser  Dann setzen wir uns zusammen und machen einen GPS-Technik Abend.


----------



## calippoo (26. November 2009)

3ter Nightride von letztem Mittwoch 25.11.09

30,0 km


----------



## randi (30. November 2009)

Planungen 
N8Ride Mittwoch 02.12.2009 um 18:15 ARAL Hailer.
Vielleicht sind wir wieder zu fünft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (30. November 2009)

halli hallo

was habe ich denn hier entdeckt 

bei mir in der Nähe einen Biketreff... gleichgesinnte, feine sache...

da muss ich doch mal schauen das ich mich bei euch mal anschliesse
wie kann ich denn euren Touren einplanen ? 
durchgängig gemütlich, oder eher schneller und dem Gelände angepasst 
(schnell hoch und schneller runter) ^^

so wie ich sehe macht ihr im Umkreis Glnh raum ... nett ^^

Michael


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2009)

Wichtige Vorankündigung für den Nightride diesen Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr mit den Spessartwölfen.


----------



## randi (30. November 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wichtige Vorankündigung für den Nightride diesen Mittwoch um 18:30 Uhr mit den Spessartwölfen.



Hallo Kulmi,

Danke für die Info, leider packen wir es nicht um 18:30 bei dem Treffpunkt zu sein. Falls mal keinet mit mir fahren kann würde ich es schaffen. Mann o Mann ist das schwierig ;-)))


----------



## randi (30. November 2009)

Sakir schrieb:


> halli hallo
> 
> was habe ich denn hier entdeckt
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,

schön dass du mitfahren möchtest. Tempo ist vom L
langsamsten und der Strecke abhängig. Jetzt im Schmuddelwetter und in der Gruppe fahren wir nen 18er Schnitt bei ca. 500Hm und 45-50 km. Im Sommer dann auch mal 113km mit 3.100Hm 

Lade ich auch zu unserer Weihnachtsfeier am 12.12.09 um 19:30 ein.


----------



## randi (30. November 2009)

Also am Mittwoch um 18:15 an der Aral in Hailer.
Wie immer bitte entsprechende und funktionsfähige Beleuchtung (volle Akkus) mitbringen.

Erinnerung am 12.12.09 Weihnachtsfeier Gaststätte Europa in Hailer.


----------



## Kulminator (30. November 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> 
> Danke für die Info, leider packen wir es nicht um 18:30 bei dem Treffpunkt zu sein. Falls mal keinet mit mir fahren kann würde ich es schaffen. Mann o Mann ist das schwierig ;-)))



wo fahrt ihr denn Mittwoch Nacht so rum??


----------



## randi (1. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wo fahrt ihr denn Mittwoch Nacht so rum??



Hallo Kulmi,

Strecke ist noch offen. Wir könnten 19:15 am Buchberg sein. Oder die Birkenhainer Richtung Neues Wirtshaus fahren. 

Die Birkenhainer würden wir ca. um 19Uhr erreichen.
Wenn wir uns entgegenfahren, könnten wir uns treffen.

Was meinst du?


----------



## Kulminator (1. Dezember 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> 
> Strecke ist noch offen. Wir könnten 19:15 am Buchberg sein. Oder die Birkenhainer Richtung Neues Wirtshaus fahren.
> 
> ...



weiss nicht so recht, ob das Sinn macht, sich im Wald zu treffen?? Ne genaue Uhrzeit kann ich eh nicht ausmachen - also lassen wir das lieber und versuchen, demnächst mal gemeinsam zu starten... 

Euch viel Spass - vielleicht will es der Zufall und wir treffen uns?


----------



## randi (2. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> weiss nicht so recht, ob das Sinn macht, sich im Wald zu treffen?? Ne genaue Uhrzeit kann ich eh nicht ausmachen - also lassen wir das lieber und versuchen, demnächst mal gemeinsam zu starten...
> 
> Euch viel Spass - vielleicht will es der Zufall und wir treffen uns?



Danke, euch auch viel Spaß. Spätestens am 12.12 bei unserer Weihnachtsfeier sehen wir uns. Ihr kommt ja zu dritt. Tragt euch bitte  noch im LMB ein.

Guten N8Ride


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2009)

randi schrieb:


> Danke, euch auch viel Spaß. Spätestens am 12.12 bei unserer Weihnachtsfeier sehen wir uns. Ihr kommt ja zu dritt. Tragt euch bitte  noch im LMB ein.
> 
> Guten N8Ride



dürfen wir unseren Anhang zum 12.12 mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calippoo (2. Dezember 2009)

4ter Nightride 02.12.09

30,5 km


----------



## randi (3. Dezember 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> dürfen wir unseren Anhang zum 12.12 mitnehmen?


Ja klur 

Hi Kulmi,

jetzt haben wir uns doch im Wald getroffen


----------



## randi (4. Dezember 2009)

Nächster N8Ride am 09.12.2009 um 18:15 Treffpunkt ARAL Hailer

Weihnachtsfeier 12.12.2009


----------



## randi (7. Dezember 2009)

Muß diesen Termin erstmal absagen:*


randi schrieb:



			Nächster N8Ride am 09.12.2009 um 18:15 Treffpunkt ARAL Hailer
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## randi (8. Dezember 2009)

Die Koordinaten für die Weihnachtsfeier am 12.12.09 um 19:30 

Gaststätte Europa
Hindenburgallee 10
63571 Gelnhausen (Hailer)


----------



## calippoo (16. Dezember 2009)

Servus !

Ist heute Nightride ? 

bin wieder fit.....


----------



## randi (16. Dezember 2009)

Sorry,

heute bin ich 1 h im Kompensationsbereich unterwegs, gestern war K3.
Und ich kann dir sagen durch den Wind ist es verdammt kalt draußen


----------



## Sakir (21. Dezember 2009)

Halli hallo

was läuft denn die nächsten Tage bei euch ?

ich bin bis 04.01 daheim und würde mich freuen,
wenn wir mal zusammen radeln könnten !

Michael


----------



## randi (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Michael,

schön dass du dich meldest. Im Moment fahre ich Rolle, aber sobald der Matsch weg ist geht es wieder raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (22. Dezember 2009)

huhu



randi schrieb:


> sobald der Matsch weg ist geht es wieder raus.



Rolle... wie ekelig  habe auch ein Daum zuhause, da muss es aber junge Hunde regnen das ich freiwillig... ^^

am WE habe ich mir das wirklich mal bei -18C° angetan 
es war machbar, bin KmR am Berg richtung 4Fichten gefahren,
da es im Wald war ist der Wind nicht so heftig gewesen wie auf
der Spielberger Platte 

Michael


----------



## randi (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Michael,

ja Rolle ist nich so dolle, aber mit guter Mucke im Ohr geht es schon. Und 
K3 mit 75" Einheiten läßt sich auf der Rolle gut trainieren. Und die Familie agt nicht dass ich weg bin, bin ja da 

Mal schauen was die Feiertagsplanung so sagt.
Melde mich


----------



## randi (23. Dezember 2009)

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten und laßt euch gut beschenken.


----------



## DHRc (24. Dezember 2009)

fährt jemand am 1sten feiertag also morgen?áber bitte mit guten abfahrten...freerider)


----------



## randi (30. Dezember 2009)

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins anstehende Neue Jahr 2010. Habt viel Spaß beim Biken dass Ihr  Eure Ziele erreicht.


----------



## Sakir (31. Dezember 2009)

Halli Hallo

ich wünsche auch schon mal allen einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr....
(wer weiss ob ich heute noch dazu zeit habe)

gestern habe ich in unsren Gefilden einen weissen Zettel in Klarsicht
Folie angetackert an einen Baum gefunden (3m höhe) 
"Mountainbiken strengstens verboten"
ich fand es toll, das man sogar schon auf die netten Trails hingewiesen 
wird 

so denne, hoffe mald as wir kommendes Jahr mal zusammen finden 

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (31. Dezember 2009)

Sakir schrieb:


> Halli Hallo...
> gestern habe ich in unsren Gefilden einen weissen Zettel in Klarsicht
> Folie angetackert an einen Baum gefunden (3m höhe)
> "Mountainbiken strengstens verboten"
> ...



na hoffentich net auf den trails die du mir noch zeigen willst. weiss man denn schon wer den zettel aufgehängt hat?

von mir auch nochn frohes neues jahr


----------



## Sakir (1. Januar 2010)

Lupo schrieb:


> na hoffentich net auf den trails die du mir noch zeigen willst. weiss man denn schon wer den zettel aufgehängt hat?
> 
> von mir auch nochn frohes neues jahr



huhu, erstmal 

FROHES NEUES JAHR ^^

sowas macht immer nur eine Gruppe von Leuten....

ich werde unweigerlich darüber infomiert, was die strecke macht, 
eildieweil mein Sohn dort mit seinem 18kg boliden regelmäßig auftaucht
aber meistens hört man ihn nur kommen und dann sieht man ihn nur noch kurzzeitig von hinten 

so, ich werde dann erstmal versuchen den ### bei einem kl. Lauf wieder
aus dem Körper zu bekommen 

Michael


----------



## randi (6. Januar 2010)

Auch ein frohes neues Jahr mit viel Bike km und vor allem Gesundheit. Puh ist das kalt draußen.


----------



## Sakir (9. Januar 2010)

watt issn hier los.... 9 Tage im neuen Jahr und nur 2 posts ....

schönes WE und aufpassen, ausserhalb des Waldes kann man 
ruckizucki weggeweht werden 

Michael


----------



## randi (9. Januar 2010)

Hi Michael,

ja genau misch mal die Schlaffis hier auf und bring wieder Leben in die Bude


----------



## Sakir (10. Januar 2010)

moin moin

Wetter passt eigentlich, hat nicht so viel nue geschneit
werde dann mal mein Bike schnappen und vom Globus aus
gen Glnh radeln, auf den Radwegen isses noch am besten !

so denn viel spass

michael


----------



## Sakir (10. Januar 2010)

bin zurück und es war wiedermal GENIAL 
mein spikes haben mich sicher über jede art von Weg gebracht 

ich entdecke immer wieder neue Wege wo ich nie gedacht hätte
das es in dieser Richtung welche gibt, zumindest fahrbare 

so, das wars für das WE...

Michael


----------



## phil_rad (10. Januar 2010)

Hi Michael, 

ich war auch unterwegs im schnee. bin aber nur auf'm rad weg geblieben. hat aber trotzdem spass gemacht. 

Gr. 

Phil


----------



## randi (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

dafür war ich imWald unterwegs und bin nur von Langenselbold nach Hause Radweg gefahren. Im Wald war es besser


----------



## Fehli (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, schön zu sehen das das schöne Gelnhausen hier im Forum vertreten ist. Ihr scheint ja kräftigst am biken zu sein.
Bin eigentlich immer interessiert an neuen Leuten und Erfahrungen. Wieviele seid Ihr denn.
Scheinbar seid Ihr ja im lokalen Rennbtrieb tätig und somit auch richtig fit.

mfg Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Fehli,

schön dass du dich meldest. Ein bunter zusammengewürfelter Haufen von Bikern  Im Rennbetrieb sind nur zwei - drei unterwegs. Aber die dafür dann auf Langstrecke (> 100km > 3.000 Hm) und ab und an  auch im Ausland. Die  nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt, evtl. Nightride steht dann wieder im Forum.


----------



## Fehli (21. Januar 2010)

Dann schau ich mal wann Ihr euch das nächste mal trefft und kucke, ob ich dann Zeit habe! Vielleicht wird´s ja was. Momentan hab ich mit einer Erkältung zu kämpfen und hoffe das ich bis dahin zumindest genesen bin.

mfg Marcus


----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, vielleicht hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einem Giant XTC 1 in schwarz/rot

Viele Grüße
_jazzman_


----------



## randi (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo jazzman,

stell doch bitte mal ein Bild rein, das wirkt manchmal Wunder.
Bin jetzt zwei Tage in München...


----------



## randi (11. Februar 2010)

Seid Ihr eingefroren?
Planung für Sonntag lange flache GA1 Tour min 3-4h je nach Wetter. Wer Lust hat meldet sich einfach.


----------



## Fehli (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo, hier der Neue. 
Wie sieht denn die Praxis deines Vorschlages aus. Mit Spikes im Gelände oder mit normalen Pneus auf Straße? Würde mich interessieren, da ich letzt im Gelände war und ohne Spikes geht´s nicht gut fahren. Hartgefrorene Spurrillen? Ich werde am WE auf jeden Fall fahren wollen. Dachte da Buchberg Richtung Hahnenkamm. Will unbedingt mal im Winter hoch.

Grüßle Fehli


----------



## mtb-spass (11. Februar 2010)

ja, ich bin eingefroren.

kann mich zum radeln einfach nicht aufraffen bei dem scheiss-wetter

mach viel langlauf

aber...

sobald es mal ernsthaft über 0 grad ist brennt die luft, dann gibt es kein alten mehr,

meter, meter,meter


----------



## randi (12. Februar 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> ja, ich bin eingefroren.
> 
> kann mich zum radeln einfach nicht aufraffen bei dem scheiss-wetter
> 
> ...



Langlauf ist auch sehr gut. Bei Euch sind ja 9km Loipe gespurt. Mache ordentlich km mit dem RAD.


----------



## calippoo (12. Februar 2010)

Servus,

ich hab Sonntag leider keine Zeit.....

bin aber auch eingefroren....

wann wirds denn endlich wieder Sommer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (12. Februar 2010)

calippoo schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich hab Sonntag leider keine Zeit.....
> 
> ...


 In drei Wochen, aber nicht hier in Deutschland.


----------



## randi (14. Februar 2010)

Fehli schrieb:


> Hallo, hier der Neue.
> Wie sieht denn die Praxis deines Vorschlages aus. Mit Spikes im Gelände oder mit normalen Pneus auf Straße? Würde mich interessieren, da ich letzt im Gelände war und ohne Spikes geht´s nicht gut fahren. Hartgefrorene Spurrillen? Ich werde am WE auf jeden Fall fahren wollen. Dachte da Buchberg Richtung Hahnenkamm. Will unbedingt mal im Winter hoch.
> 
> Grüßle Fehli



Hi, 
habe keine Spikes. Mit normalen Reifen entweder Radweg oder wenn es geht Gelände. Alles unter < -3° ist nichts für meine Atemorgane. 
Habe dafür 3h/77km auf der Rolle gefahren.


----------



## mtb-spass (27. Februar 2010)

so jungs, winter is weg, haut rein und vor allem, habt spass dabei, 

bis dann mal auf der piste.....


----------



## Sakir (3. März 2010)

ich muss schon sagen, so ein (paar Tage) Ausflug ins warme mit dem Rad ist was feines,
da bekommt man noch mehr Lust auf Radeln....


----------



## randi (4. März 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> ich muss schon sagen, so ein (paar Tage) Ausflug ins warme mit dem Rad ist was feines,
> da bekommt man noch mehr Lust auf Radeln....



Bin dann mal weg.

Haue jetzt auch Richtung Süden ab, Flieger geht am Samstag.

Und tschüß


----------



## mtb-spass (4. März 2010)

hey andi,

wo machst Du hin?..sind doch gar keine ferien.....

VG

marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (5. März 2010)

bestimmt malle oder sowas ))

Ballermann liegen und uns was von Radfahren erzählen 

Michael


----------



## phil_rad (5. März 2010)

Nix ballermann! 

Bella Italia! 

Hau rein Andy!


----------



## randi (5. März 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Nix ballermann!
> 
> Bella Italia!
> 
> Hau rein Andy!



Hi Phil,

du weißt Bescheid
Nix Ferien oder Ballermann, es geht mit dem RiegelhofRacingTeam, wir sind zu fünft, ins Frühjahrtrainingslager zum Grundlagentraining mit dem Rennrad.

Packe meine Sachen und bin raus ...


----------



## phil_rad (5. März 2010)

viel spass Andy.


----------



## Sakir (5. März 2010)

randi schrieb:


> ins Frühjahrtrainingslager zum Grundlagentraining mit dem Rennrad.



so ist das fein ! ! !

dann mal viel Spass


----------



## randi (14. März 2010)

Melde mich zurück.
Nach einer sehr erholsamen Woche und vielen Radkilometern sind die Fünf vom Riegelhof-Racing wieder im kalten Deutschland angekommen. 

Nochmals vielen Dank an den Sportstudenten Holger für die sportliche Betreuung  und an Michael (Ironman Frankfurt Finischer) für seine super Tourenführung.  Thomas und Christian haben sich als Organisations- und Stimmungstalente wieder einmal bewiesen.


----------



## mtb-spass (16. März 2010)

Hallo Andy,

ich glaube, Du willst uns veräppeln.....

Ich würd mal fragen, in welchem Bike Shop in Italien hat  ihr Spikes für Rennräder gefundenbei dem ganzen Schnee...

und hier, bei den Germanen, deutlich über 10°C , na ja, zumindestens ab morgen also, hat rein, jetzt gilts....


----------



## Adrenalino (16. März 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> ich glaube, Du willst uns veräppeln.....
> 
> ...



Ich war ja dabei  und von wegen Spikes und Schnee oder so! Wir waren in Süditalien, genauer gesagt Apulien, das ist der Absatz vom Stiefel.

Im Gegensatz zu Malle und/oder Südfrankreich/Spanien hatten wir keinen Schnee und Regen hauptsächlich am späten nachmittag, da waren wir aber schon mit unseren Touren fertig. Die Temperaturen waren mit 10-max.14° zwar zu kalt für Apulien und diese Jahreszeit aber in Anbetracht der Nachrichten von zu hause ( Schnee......eisigster Wind.......Dauerfrost.....) hatten wir es gut getroffen. Das genaue Datum unseres Traininsglagers war vom 05.03-13-03. Wie war nochmal das Wetter hier zu dieser Zeit???? 

Aber wir haben natürlich auch gesehen daß es in Mittel-und Norditalien viel Schnee gab. Der Schnee hat es aber nicht über die Abruzzen in den Süden geschafft


----------



## randi (17. März 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich war ja dabei  und von wegen Spikes und Schnee oder so! Wir waren in Süditalien, genauer gesagt Apulien, das ist der Absatz vom Stiefel.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Malle und/oder Südfrankreich/Spanien hatten wir keinen Schnee und Regen hauptsächlich am späten nachmittag, da waren wir aber schon mit unseren Touren fertig. Die Temperaturen waren mit 10-max.14° zwar zu kalt für Apulien und diese Jahreszeit aber in Anbetracht der Nachrichten von zu hause ( Schnee......eisigster Wind.......Dauerfrost.....) hatten wir es gut getroffen. Das genaue Datum unseres Traininsglagers war vom 05.03-13-03. Wie war nochmal das Wetter hier zu dieser Zeit????
> 
> Aber wir haben natürlich auch gesehen daß es in Mittel-und Norditalien viel Schnee gab. Der Schnee hat es aber nicht über die Abruzzen in den Süden geschafft



Lade Euch gerne zum Bilder kucken ein  dann seht Ihr dass wir kühles aber trockenes Bikewetter hatten


----------



## mtb-spass (22. März 2010)

bin wieder da aus trainingslager

allerdings gabs da keine zweiräder sonder ski und weizen...

nun gut andy..

wann sollen wir kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (23. März 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> bin wieder da aus trainingslager
> 
> allerdings gabs da keine zweiräder sonder ski und weizen...
> 
> ...



Ruf durch, für dich nehme ich mir immer Zeit


----------



## randi (29. März 2010)

Schade der Winterpokal ist vorbei.
Bei diesem Winter geht der 27 PLatz voll in Ordnung.

 Ihttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605278
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/605278


----------



## Nismo99 (31. März 2010)

Guten Abend Radtreffpunkt in Gelnhausen 
Zufällig wohne ich in diesem schönen Ort und würde die Wälder besser kennen lernen. Falls demnächst ein Ausritt geplant ist, würde ich mich gerne dazu einladen 

Dann blicke ich mal gespannt auf die nächste Einträge.

Gruß,
Naim


----------



## Sakir (1. April 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Guten Abend Radtreffpunkt in Gelnhausen
> Zufällig wohne ich in diesem schönen Ort und würde die Wälder besser kennen lernen. Falls demnächst ein Ausritt geplant ist, würde ich mich gerne dazu einladen
> 
> Dann blicke ich mal gespannt auf die nächste Einträge.
> ...



huhu und willkommen
sofern ich das so sagen kann, da ich selbst noch drauf warte das wir mal gemeinsam radeln können 
ich bin halt mehr morgens unterwegs, dencke das es daran liegt 

Michael


----------



## randi (4. April 2010)

Ihr könnt Euch direkt verabreden und müßt nicht auf Termineinträge von mir warten. Kann durch meine Familie und z.Z. durch das Wetter nur sehr spontan planen. Bin dann auch ziemlich oft mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.

Für die langen MTB-Touren  wie jetzt am Karfreitag (170km / 2.500Hm) werde ich wohl keine Mitfahrer finden. Die Strecke: G-Town-Biebergemünd-BayrischeSchanz dann weiter auf der TransGermanyStrecke-Burgsinn bis in die Rhön und und dann über Bieber wieder zurück nach G-Town.


----------



## mtb-spass (5. April 2010)

170km mit dem mountainbike..

RESPEKT

und das Anfang April

PS
ich bin immer an touren ab 3 stunden dauer interessiert, besonders sonntags

marco


----------



## randi (7. April 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> 170km mit dem mountainbike..
> 
> RESPEKT
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Blumen,

lege noch ne Schippe drauf  bin  mit dem hardtail gefahren


----------



## phil_rad (9. April 2010)

Fahre dieses jahr den tour divide race, http://tourdivide.org
es geht los am 11.06.2010. Hier ist auch mein blog wo ich mein erfahrungen und training poste. http://philsbikingblog.blogspot.com/

Gruß

Phil


----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2010)

Hier ein Veranstaltungshinweis für Sonntag. . Mitfahrer sind willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (10. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hier ein Veranstaltungshinweis für Sonntag. . Mitfahrer sind willkommen.


Hi Kulmi,

vilen Dank für die Einladung.

*Auf verwunschenen Pfaden* 

sehr schön formuliert. Würde gerne mitfahren habe aber extrem schwere Beine, die 6.325Hm von dieser Woche (Karfreitag bis Freitag) müssen erstmal verarbeitet werden. 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und vor allem gutes Wetter


----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitfahren habe aber extrem schwere Beine, die 6.325Hm von dieser Woche (Karfreitag bis Freitag) müssen erstmal verarbeitet werden.



du machst aber auch verrückte Sachen


----------



## randi (10. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> du machst aber auch verrückte Sachen


Die Transe fordert Ihren Tribut 

Viel Spaß


----------



## mtb-spass (11. April 2010)

Hi,

@Andi,
ich weis gar net warum Du so einen Aufriss wegen dem bischen TransAlp machst. Morgens losfahren, am Nachmitag ankommen oder hab ich was verpasst

@Kulmi,
schön, das Du die Sonntags Tour im Gelnhausen Plog gepostet hast.

@Phil,
4413 km...
hhhmmm....klingt verrückt
willst Du Deinen ganzen Jahesrurlaub spendieren?

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> @Kulmi,
> schön, das Du die Sonntags Tour im Gelnhausen Plog gepostet hast.



... nur zu blöd, dass keiner von euch mitgefahren ist  ... 

War trotzdem schön und lustig...  

Vielleicht traut sich der eine oder andere beim nächsten Mal? Wir werden nun wieder regelmässig einmal unter der Woche abends (Di oder Mi ab ca 18:30 Uhr) und am Wochenende eine längere Tour anbieten. Gewöhnlich machen wir die Trails zwischen Hahnenkamm, Buchberg und Fernblick unsicher ...


----------



## Sakir (12. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... nur zu blöd, dass keiner von euch mitgefahren ist  ...


hat leider nicht sein sollen... mit meinen ledierten Rippen sind
Geländefahrten nicht sehr angenehm
ich hatte aber wirklich drüber nach gedacht mit zu fahren, denn 
unterwegs war ich sowieso aber nur flach 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Wir werden nun wieder regelmässig einmal unter der Woche abends (Di oder Mi ab ca 18:30 Uhr) und am Wochenende eine längere Tour anbieten.


klar logisch, finde ich gut
schreibt es aber bitte zumindest ins LMB, das man sich nicht durch seitenweise Thread´s lesen muss um den passenden Beitrag zu überlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_rad (12. April 2010)

> @Phil,
> 4413 km...
> hhhmmm....klingt verrückt
> willst Du Deinen ganzen Jahesrurlaub spendieren?



Marco, 
ja fast alles!


----------



## calippoo (13. April 2010)

Tach zusammen,

am Sonntag würde ich gerne ne längere Tour mit meinem neuen Genius  radeln.....

Hat sonst jemand auch was für Sonntag geplant ? 

@Phil

cooler blog !  weiter so !


----------



## randi (13. April 2010)

calippoo schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> am Sonntag würde ich gerne ne längere Tour mit meinem neuen Genius  radeln.....
> 
> ...



Hau rein, dass die Kiste Hm bekommt 
Bin am Sonntag leider weg.


----------



## phil_rad (14. April 2010)

Hey Basti! 

ich wird gern mit dir fahren aber ich habe was anderers vor. Am freitag fahre ich von der arbeit nach hause, willst du mitfahren? 


@Andi, Hau rein am sonntag! Viel spass. 

Gruß
Phil


----------



## calippoo (14. April 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Hey Basti!
> 
> ich wird gern mit dir fahren aber ich habe was anderers vor. Am freitag fahre ich von der arbeit nach hause, willst du mitfahren?
> 
> ...





Grüß Dich  Phil !

ja, am Freitag fahr ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. 
Ich versuche am Freitag früher von der Arbeit zu gehen.... dann können wir zusammen nach Hause biken.
Ich meld mich am Freitag per Handy bei Dir !

grüsse
basti


----------



## phil_rad (14. April 2010)

Great! See you then.


----------



## Adrenalino (15. April 2010)

Lieber randi,

wünsche dir alle gute und liebe zum Geburtstag     

So, jetzt wissen es auch deine Mitfahrer hier


----------



## mtb-spass (15. April 2010)

nö oder,

Andi hat Geburtstag

Na dann,
im Namen der Bikeaholics die besten Wünsche

In dem Alter nun, Kopf einschalten Andi, Du hast genug trainiert für den Alpencross, fahr ruhig mal mit uns, da brennt auch der Reifen wen wir wolle

Bis dahin.....


----------



## phil_rad (15. April 2010)

Happy B-day Andi!


----------



## mtb-spass (15. April 2010)

jetzt wirds aber mal zeit das sich der beschuldigte äussert....;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (16. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Sakir (16. April 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.



von mir auch noch alles gude nachträglich 

Michael


----------



## Kulminator (16. April 2010)

auch von mir alles Gute noch. Nächstes Jahr hoffentlich wieder einen Tag früher


----------



## randi (16. April 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> auch von mir alles Gute noch. Nächstes Jahr hoffentlich wieder einen Tag früher



Hi Kulmi,

paßt scho.


----------



## phil_rad (17. April 2010)

http://focusbikes.blogspot.com/2010/04/2011-29-redskin.html

Erste Deutsche Bike Hersteller mit 29er??? 

The dam has been broken. ;-)


----------



## randi (17. April 2010)

bin weg.


----------



## phil_rad (17. April 2010)

Schau. 
http://lacemine29.blogspot.com/2010/04/perception-reality.html

Hat nichts mit reifen grosse zu tun, nur schöne bilder. 

Ich mein den video, Mike C. schreibt auch coole sachen. 

Phil


----------



## Kulminator (22. April 2010)

wie versprochen, hier wieder ein gaaaanz wichtiger Hinweis:

*Einsteigertour am Samstag Nachmittag*.

Wir hoffen auf rege Teilnahme aller Interessenten, die uns gerne kennenlernen wollen und gerne bei uns mitfahren möchten. Natürlich sind die "üblichen Verdächtigen" auch gerne gesehen....


----------



## mtb-spass (23. April 2010)

Hallo Roman,

danke fürs Bekanntmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Hallo Roman,
> 
> danke fürs Bekanntmachen.



und wo bleiben die Anmeldungen ?


----------



## randi (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ist da noch jemand


----------



## Sakir (4. Mai 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist da noch jemand



leider imo am Bodensee...

ist aber auch schön zum radeln 

Michael


----------



## randi (4. Mai 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> leider imo am Bodensee...
> 
> ist aber auch schön zum radeln
> 
> Michael



Bodensse Neid,
ihr hattet letzte Woche fast 30° Celsius, oder?


----------



## Sakir (5. Mai 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Bodensse Neid,
> ihr hattet letzte Woche fast 30° Celsius, oder?



ja ja ja 

und jetzt so 9-12 :-( mit Regen


Michael


----------



## randi (5. Mai 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> ja ja ja
> 
> und jetzt so 9-12 :-( mit Regen
> 
> ...



shit happens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (6. Mai 2010)

Wetter hin und her, am WE schau ich mir mal den Stoppomat an ^^

Michael


----------



## randi (27. Mai 2010)

. . . . . . . . ./'¯/)
. . . . . . . . . /¯ ./
. . . . . . . . /. . / schönen gruss
. . . . . /'¯`/'. .'/'¯¯` an das regenwetter 
. . . . ./'/. /. . /. . /.. /¯\ ^^
. . . . ('(. . '. . '. .¯'/'. .' ich fahre
. . . . .\. . . . . . . . .'. ./mit regenklamotten!
. . . . ..'\'. .\. . . . . ..'
. . . . . . \. . . . . . . ( **** 
. . . . . . . \. . . . . . .\.


----------



## Sakir (27. Mai 2010)

randi schrieb:


> ich fahre mit regenklamotten!



so ist es richtig 

vielleicht habe ich glück und mein Chrono TT kommt diese Woche noch 
dann würde mich auch das Wetter nicht mehr abhalten 
obwohl es mich bis dato noch nie viel dran gehindert hat 

Michael


----------



## randi (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

und am Sonntag ist Schotten


----------



## Sakir (28. Mai 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und am Sonntag ist Schotten



grrrrrrr 

erinnere mich nicht daran....

ich muss morgen früh gen Frankreich fahren.... arbeiten...
Wochende durch... 

Michael


----------



## mtb-spass (28. Mai 2010)

Servus,

wollt mich nur mal kurz melden auch wenn dieses Jahr noch keine Tour mit mir war.....

bin aber immer an Sonntagstouren ab 3 Stunden interessiert.

falls mein Kniw eider wird,am mittwoch Nacht hab ich mich mit dem Radl nach paar Bier zuviel massiv auf die Nase gelegt, schau mer mal

gruß


----------



## randi (29. Mai 2010)

Viel Spaß in Frankreich,

und Marco gute Besserung.


----------



## randi (30. Mai 2010)

Schotten war eine schöne Schlammschlacht, Mensch und Maschine waren nicht mehr zu erkennen.


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2010)

randi schrieb:


> ... schöne Schlammschlacht ...



diese beiden Worte passen nicht zusammen ...


----------



## Nismo99 (31. Mai 2010)

Hi randi,

das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Bin die Strecke von Schotten zum Hoherodskopf zumindest mal abgelaufen am Samstag...war da ja schon teilweise gut schlammig. Wollte ursprünglich auch mitfahren, meine Beine waren aber zu platt 

Wie gings denn ab dem HRK weiter? Viele Singletrails?

Gruß,
Nismo99



randi schrieb:


> Schotten war eine schöne Schlammschlacht, Mensch und Maschine waren nicht mehr zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (31. Mai 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Hi randi,
> 
> Wie gings denn ab dem HRK weiter? Viele Singletrails?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Strecke wie immer, bis auf die steile Wiesenabfahrt direkt am HRK die wurde rausgenommen. Ab HRK kamen noch viele Singletrails mit viel Gras das sich mit dem Matsch an Umwerfer, Ritzelpaket gut verbacken hat. Geil waren die Pfützen. Die längste ca. 5m 

Schöne Schlammschlacht : Ironic


----------



## mtb-spass (31. Mai 2010)

sada maso


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich sowas lese dann bin ich irgendwie froh zum Triathlon umgestiegen zu sein 

Nachm schwimmen bin ich eh nass und Matsch gibbet auffe Straße auch wenns nass ist doch weniger als im Wald 

Andi, Respekt daß du da durch bist  sieh es als Abhärtung für die Transalp, nach so einer Schlammschlacht kann dich nix mehr erschüttern.

Keiler Bike ist bisher fest eingeplant, bei Mistwetter lass ich den aber ausfallen


----------



## randi (31. Mai 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese dann bin ich irgendwie froh zum Triathlon umgestiegen zu sein
> 
> Nachm schwimmen bin ich eh nass und Matsch gibbet auffe Straße auch wenns nass ist doch weniger als im Wald
> 
> ...


Danke.
Wer drei Stunden Rolle fährt ist sowieso ballaballa  ballaballa


----------



## randi (1. Juni 2010)

Und hier die Bilder von Schotten, paßt auf dass die braune Brühe nicht aus dem Monitor tropft  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tgv-schotten/sets/72157624055019245

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tgv-schotten/4659837368/in/set-72157624055019245/

Meine neue Liebligszahl heißt 899


----------



## Sakir (2. Juni 2010)

huhu

jemand Lust oder Zeit morgen um die Mittagszeit bissel zu radeln ?

MTB oder RR mir wurscht 

Michael


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Juni 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> diese beiden Worte passen nicht zusammen ...



du hast ja mal gar keine ahnung


----------



## randi (2. Juni 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> du hast ja mal gar keine ahnung



und wie die zusammenpassen.

Das Eine gibt es nicht ohne das Andere


----------



## randi (2. Juni 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> jemand Lust oder Zeit morgen um die Mittagszeit bissel zu radeln ?
> 
> ...



Morgen Mittag sind wir zum Grillen eingeladen. Werde schön früh mit dem RR eine kurze Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_rad (6. Juni 2010)

So leute, es wird ernst, am mittwoch den 9-06 fliege ich nach Calgary, Canada. Freitag den 11-06 ist start für den Tour Divide Race. 
Heute hab ich mein bike und sachen gepackt, ich bin bereit. 
Wer lust hat kann mich und die anderer hier folgen: 
http://tourdivide.org/leaderboard
Call ins hier: http://mtbcast.com/wordpress/

So sieht mein bike aus: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4675940538/

See you guys later. 

Phil


----------



## Sakir (7. Juni 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> See you guys later.
> 
> Phil



ich drück dir alle Daumen die ich habe


----------



## randi (7. Juni 2010)

Phil,

good luck


----------



## phil_rad (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Freunde!

ich melde mich von meine Vatters farm in Colorado, bin seit freitag den 18.06 hier. 

Ich habe es nicht geschaft, war doch'n nummer zu gros fuer mich. Bin in sechs tage 1016 km und 11,000 hm gefahren. Drei paesse mit schnee, ca. 7 st. schieben! Hab ein schwarz baer gesehen. Ja es war schoen, aber einfach zu viel und nichts fuer mich. Ich wird euch mehr davon erzahlen wenn ich wieder in D-land bin. 
Bis dann! 

Tschuess! 

Phil


----------



## calippoo (20. Juni 2010)

Servus phil !

Schade, Aber über 1000 km in 6 Tagen ist ja auch Hardcore genug.

Freu mich auf deine Erzählungen wenn du wieder in Deutschland bist.

Gruß 
basti


----------



## randi (20. Juni 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde!
> 
> ich melde mich von meine Vatters farm in Colorado, bin seit freitag den 18.06 hier.
> 
> ...



Hi Phil,

trotzdem einen   für dich so ein Hammerding anzugehen.
Habe jeden Tag deine Strecke getrackt  und die Voicemail abgehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

da war hier im Winter aber mehr los.
Habe am Sonntag die Königsetappe (117km 3.100Hm) in Frammersbach gefahren und euch ein Schmankerl [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJfKxR2dQaA&feature=related"]YouTube- Spessart Bike Marathon - Auffahrt am Grabig[/nomedia] mitgebracht. OK ist von 2009, aber der Alp de Huez Effekt ist jedes Jahr ähnlich.


----------



## phil_rad (1. Juli 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da war hier im Winter aber mehr los.
> Habe am Sonntag die Königsetappe (117km 3.100Hm) in Frammersbach gefahren und euch ein Schmankerl YouTube- Spessart Bike Marathon - Auffahrt am Grabig mitgebracht. OK ist von 2009, aber der Alp de Huez Effekt ist jedes Jahr ähnlich.




Andy, 

glueckwuench an eine super zeit bei der lang strecke! 

Du bist sehr gut in form, der Trans-Alp kann kommen. 

Phil


----------



## randi (1. Juli 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Andy,
> 
> glueckwuench an eine super zeit bei der lang strecke!
> 
> ...



Danke Phil,

mache mir auch keine Gedanken, sage dir am Telefon meine Nettofahrzeit und meinen Durchschnittspuls 
Bist du wieder in D-Land and G-Town???


----------



## phil_rad (1. Juli 2010)

Andy, 

nein, bin noch in Colorado. Ich fliege zurueck an den 6 July. 

Habe mich hier gut erholt mit viel schlaff und gutes essen. 

Auch ein paar schoene trail rides. 

Ich war in California letztes wochende, habe ein paar ausfahrten dort gemacht. 

Bis bald

Phil


----------



## randi (1. Juli 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Andy,
> 
> nein, bin noch in Colorado. Ich fliege zurueck an den 6 July.
> 
> ...



dann guten  Flug.


----------



## phil_rad (3. Juli 2010)

Heute bin ich die Lunch Loops gefarhen in Grand Junction, die sind ein single track system in G.J. colorado. Sehr technische trails, hoh und runter, steil & viele steine/felsen. Ich bin nur 16 km & 300hm gefahren in 1.45 st! Ich hab viel geschoben, aber es hat spass gemacht. 
Ich freue mich aber auf unser sanfte trails und forst wege. 

Bis bald!

Phil


----------



## randi (3. Juli 2010)

Was haltet Ihr von einem Bikestammtisch am Dienstag. Location Tangente?


----------



## phil_rad (3. Juli 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einem Bikestammtisch am Dienstag. Location Tangente?




Ich lande erst am mittwoch. Aber, das macht nix, ich bin bei den naechsten stammtisch dabei. 

Phil


----------



## randi (4. Juli 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Ich lande erst am mittwoch. Aber, das macht nix, ich bin bei den naechsten stammtisch dabei.
> 
> Phil



Du machst einfach  einen seperaten Stammtisch. Bei dem werden wir nur zuhören und staunen.


----------



## randi (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo Bikereinnen und Bikers,


am Dienstag gibt es einen SommerBiketreffpunkt am Dienstag den 06.07 um 19:30 in der Tangente Hailer. Zwangloses Treffen zum "Benzin" reden.

Ciao Andi

P.S. Wer möchte kann vorher ab 17 mit mir biken gehen, wir fahren dann direkt zur Tangente ;-))))

Verabredung per PN oder e-mail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-spass (5. Juli 2010)

Hi,

gute Idee, ich würde kommen, wer kommt sonst noch?

Viele Grüße

Marco


----------



## randi (5. Juli 2010)

Alora

Treffpunkt zum MTB radeln 17 Uhr  ARAL Tankstelle Hailer
anschließend 
ab 19:30 Tangente Hailer um die Kohlenhydratespeicher aufzufüllen


----------



## phil_rad (8. Juli 2010)

Bin wieder da! War ein scheiss lange flug! Wie war der stammtisch? 
Heute baue ich mein rad um. 

Phil


----------



## randi (8. Juli 2010)

Hi Phil,

willkommen in G-Town. Stammtisch war gut, wir sind vorher eine schöne Trailtour, Frohnbügel, Franzosenkopf ... gefahren und haben uns anschließend gestärkt.


----------



## jacknjones (10. Juli 2010)

HI leute ich komme aus wbach brauche noch ne gruppe zum radfahren bis jetzt habe ich nur eine person gefunden mit der ich ab und zu bike. was fahrt ihr wie oft und wie viele leute seit ihr eigentlich? 

mfg 
jacknjones


----------



## phil_rad (10. Juli 2010)

jacknjones schrieb:


> HI leute ich komme aus wbach brauche noch ne gruppe zum radfahren bis jetzt habe ich nur eine person gefunden mit der ich ab und zu bike. was fahrt ihr wie oft und wie viele leute seit ihr eigentlich?
> 
> mfg
> jacknjones



Hi jacknjones, 

wir sind ca. 6-8 leute, fahren aber nicht so oft zusamen. Ich fahre am liebsten allein, aber ab und und an mit anderer. Was wir fahren; unterschiedlich, mal nur radwege, meist aber im gelände. Trails fahren wir am liebsten.

Grüß
Phil


----------



## randi (10. Juli 2010)

jacknjones schrieb:


> HI leute ich komme aus wbach brauche noch ne gruppe zum radfahren bis jetzt habe ich nur eine person gefunden mit der ich ab und zu bike. was fahrt ihr wie oft und wie viele leute seit ihr eigentlich?
> 
> mfg
> jacknjones



Hi jacknjones,

bunt zusammengewürfelter Haufen, vom Tourer, Alpencrosser bis zum Racer alles dabei. Manch einer macht auch alles 
*Werden uns evtl. am Dienstag in der Tangente in Hailer treffen.*


----------



## phil_rad (11. Juli 2010)

Dienstag ist gut Andy, vorher eine runde?


----------



## randi (11. Juli 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Dienstag ist gut Andy, vorher eine runde?



Dienstag ab 19:30 Uhr. Runde paßt leider nicht, bin erst Laufen dann beim Physiotherapeuten und dann noch eine Massage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-spass (14. Juli 2010)

********,
hab die nachricht mit stammtisch eben erst gelesen, zuspät.....
besonders doof weil ich gstern abend um halb neun sowieso in gelnhausen war,
********

trotzem gruß und bis dann mal..


----------



## randi (14. Juli 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> ********,
> hab die nachricht mit stammtisch eben erst gelesen, zuspät.....
> besonders doof weil ich gstern abend um halb neun sowieso in gelnhausen war,
> ********
> ...


Schade,
waren zu viert und haben viel


----------



## randi (15. Juli 2010)

Bin dann mal weg.
Schaut heute mal ins GT auf Seite 11

oder so

http://www.gelnhaeuser-tageblatt.de/sport/lokalsport/radsport/9145064.htm


----------



## phil_rad (15. Juli 2010)

Good luck Andy! Und viel spass! Komm gesünd wieder. 

Phil


----------



## mtb-spass (15. Juli 2010)

Hey Andi,

viel Spass auf der Tour, der Artikel im GT liest sich gut, irgendwie werd ich neidisch....

Wenn ich aber an 3000hm plus an manchen Tagen denke werd ich wieder ruhiger und bin froh, das mir das erspart bleibt......

mach mal ne Einladung für einen Stammtisch wenn Du wieder da bist, ich will alle Details hören und sicher auch Andere...

Beste Grüße und good Luck Alldder


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2010)

Hau rein, Andi ... 

Sogar der Hanauer hat dir in der Samstagsausgabe einen längeren Artikel spendiert - mit Bild!  

Da hast du ja beim nächsten Treffen viel zu erzählen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_rad (25. Juli 2010)

Andy und Wolfgang haben es geschaft! Vom trans-alp web site habe ich das rennen gefolgt. Die waren gut dabei! Ihren gesamt zeit: 47:34.52,4. Platz in AK 103 und gesamt 377. Sehr gute leistung! Jetzt können die beiden relaxen und chillen 

Gruß

Phil


----------



## randi (25. Juli 2010)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Andy und Wolfgang haben es geschaft! Vom trans-alp web site habe ich das rennen gefolgt. Die waren gut dabei! Ihren gesamt zeit: 47:34.52,4. Platz in AK 103 und gesamt 377. Sehr gute leistung! Jetzt können die beiden relaxen und chillen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Phil



Hi Phil,

gechillt haben wir und wie:
Sektdusche bei der Zielankunft
dann ab in den Whirpool und ordentlich die Muskeln entspannt
in der Sonne gedoest
mehrere Pullen Vino Rosso geleert, hicks

jetzt werden noch die Gardaseetrails gerockt


----------



## randi (25. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hau rein, Andi ...
> 
> Sogar der Hanauer hat dir in der Samstagsausgabe einen längeren Artikel spendiert - mit Bild!
> 
> Da hast du ja beim nächsten Treffen viel zu erzählen...




Hi Kulmi,

hast du den Zeitungsbericht aufgehoben? Bitte einscannen und mailen


----------



## randi (25. Juli 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Hey Andi,
> 
> viel Spass auf der Tour, der Artikel im GT liest sich gut, irgendwie werd ich neidisch....
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

wenn du genug HM in den Beinen hast faehrst die Transe locker weg 
Am vorletzten Tag gab es einen Wolkenbruch, ca. 200 Hm bevor wir den Gipfel erreicht hatten. Die Temperatur ist auf 14 Grad runter, dazu kam starker boeiger Wind. Die Abfahrt war schei.. kalt, im Waldstueck mussten wir durch Schlammpfuetzen schieben. Wir sahen aus wie die Schweine die sich im Matsch suhlen. Die Socken werden nie mehr sauber 
Es hat zwei Stunden gedauert bis die Haende aufgetaut waren und ich wirder Gefuehl im kleinen und Ringfinger hatte  
Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, die Weichen kommen unter die Eichen


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juli 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi,
> 
> hast du den Zeitungsbericht aufgehoben? Bitte einscannen und mailen





voila


----------



## randi (27. Juli 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> voila



Hallo Kulmi,

Danke. Ok ist der Bericht vom GT.
Wie ist denn das Wetter in Hessen?
Hier am Gardasee ist es sehr angenehm fuer uns, fuer die Einheimischen viel zu kuehl. Tabsueber 26-29 Grad, und Nachts geanu richtig zum schlafen und Sonne bis zum abwinken. Letzte Woche hatten die hier bis zu 40 Grad und nachts 25 Grad 
Bin gestern den Brione zur Regenearation gefahren  so jetzt geht es an den pool und in den whirlpool, kuckt selber
Gibt es auch auf Deutsch:

http://www.residencefilanda.com/it/


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juli 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Kulmi,
> 
> Danke. Ok ist der Bericht vom GT.
> Wie ist denn das Wetter in Hessen?
> ...



Hey Andi

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM ERFOLGREICHEN BEENDEN DER TRANSALP!! IHR SEID HELDEN!!!!!!!*

      

Habe euch täglich im Web verfolgt, das habt ihr klasse gemacht. Nächstesmal fällt die Top-100  

Erhol dich gut am Lago, bleibt bloß so lang wie möglich noch dort! Hier ist das Wetter zum :kotz:


----------



## mtb-spass (29. Juli 2010)

> Hi Marco,
> 
> wenn du genug HM in den Beinen hast faehrst die Transe locker weg
> Am vorletzten Tag gab es einen Wolkenbruch, ca. 200 Hm bevor wir den Gipfel erreicht hatten. Die Temperatur ist auf 14 Grad runter, dazu kam starker boeiger Wind. Die Abfahrt war schei.. kalt, im Waldstueck mussten wir durch Schlammpfuetzen schieben. Wir sahen aus wie die Schweine die sich im Matsch suhlen. Die Socken werden nie mehr sauber
> ...



ich war von samstag bis Dienstag im Salzburger Land unterwegs, war sau kalt, 5 Grad auf 1800 meter, konnte die Trails nicht fahren weil Hände eingefroren, keien Handschuhe dabei, aber ordentlich hm gemacht, also daran soll es nicht scheitern....

Bis demnächst zum Treff, Phil und Du werden den Abend sicher füllen.

LG

marco


----------



## randi (2. August 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hey Andi
> 
> *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM ERFOLGREICHEN BEENDEN DER TRANSALP!! IHR SEID HELDEN!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Danke, man hat mich gezwungen Heim zu fahren . Mit Geld natürlich. Ansonsten wäre der Lago meine Wahlheimat


----------



## randi (2. August 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Bis demnächst zum Treff, Phil und Du werden den Abend sicher füllen.
> 
> LG
> 
> marco



Beim nächsten Bikestammtisch gibt es eine bike-Transalp Extra. Habe viele Bilder und Videos von der bike-Transalp mitgebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (6. August 2010)

Zielankunft in Riva


----------



## mtb-spass (6. August 2010)

> Beim nächsten Bikestammtisch gibt es eine bike-Transalp Extra. Habe viele Bilder und Videos von der bike-Transalp mitgebracht



schön, wann ist der nächste Stammtisch....

ich hab durst.

grüße


----------



## Nismo99 (10. August 2010)

Hi Randi,  wohin ging die Reise noch?  

Cooler Zufall/Begegnung vorhin im Wald.  

Ich bin noch nach Gettenbach - Roth - und weiter nach GN gefahren. Als Abschluss musste der Philosophenweg herhalte.

Vielleicht hast Du ja noch den ein und/oder anderen Trailtip für mich 

Gruß,
Naim


----------



## randi (11. August 2010)

Hi Nismo,

war cool unser zufälliges Treffen. Machen wir demnächst wieder.
Wir sind nach Wittgenborn, ein Stück die Straße runter, und dann links in den Wald. Da kommt dann ein ziemlich langer Trail bergab nach Wächtersbach. Und dann Radweg nach G-Town.
Hatte dann 73km und 1.070 Hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## duschzucker (17. August 2010)

Servus und Schö Gude aus Brachttal. Äh ich wollte mal hier mal fragen, ob man ab und zu mit euch fahren kann?
Also Training oder kleine Tour.

Gruß de Bien


----------



## randi (17. August 2010)

Hallo de Bien,

selbstverständlich kannst du bei uns mitfahren. 
Zur Zeit sind wir ein bisschen unorganisiert, hoffe das legt sich wieder.

Muß mal wieder was organisieren.


----------



## Kulminator (17. August 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Zur Zeit sind wir ein bisschen unorganisiert, hoffe das legt sich wieder.



das sind aber ganz neue Erkenntnisse  

bin mal gespannt, ob wir es dieses Jahr (Weihnachtsfeiern und andere feierliche Events ausgenommen) noch packen?


----------



## randi (17. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das sind aber ganz neue Erkenntnisse
> 
> bin mal gespannt, ob wir es dieses Jahr (Weihnachtsfeiern und andere feierliche Events ausgenommen) noch packen?



Ohje, 
jetzt werden die Jugendsünden wieder aufgetischt. 
Aber wo du Recht hast, dann müssen wir eine Wallfahrt  organisieren.
Moment, dieses Jahr haben wir uns mal im Wald getroffen.


----------



## duschzucker (17. August 2010)

Na ja nach der Trans Alp ist das schon verständlich. Aber andere frage fährt jemand von euch in Bad Orb mit bei der Spessart challenge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. August 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Moment, dieses Jahr haben wir uns mal im Wald getroffen.



das gilt nicht - das waren "nur" übernatürliche Leuchterscheinungen...


----------



## randi (18. August 2010)

duschzucker schrieb:


> Na ja nach der Trans Alp ist das schon verständlich. Aber andere frage fährt jemand von euch in Bad Orb mit bei der Spessart challenge?


Ne hat damit nix zu tun, leider. Bin gleich zwei Tage nach der Transalp eine Tour gefahren, nix dolles. Mußte kucken was geht 
Hängt vom Wetter ab! Wenn dann fahre ich die kurze, mag keine langen Steigungen wie den Horst.


----------



## randi (18. August 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das gilt nicht - das waren "nur" übernatürliche Leuchterscheinungen...



Und die waren ganz schön hell.


----------



## Nismo99 (18. August 2010)

Wird bei der Spessart-Challenge auch eine reine MTB-Strecke angeboten oder ist es zwangsweise mit Laufen kombiniert??

Falls nur MTB-Strecke: Bin ich dabei.

Sind n paar gute Trails dabei?

Fahr am 29ten in Biebergemünd mit. Bin die Strecke letzten Samstag mal abgefahren. War ganz ok.



duschzucker schrieb:


> Na ja nach der Trans Alp ist das schon verständlich. Aber andere frage fährt jemand von euch in Bad Orb mit bei der Spessart challenge?


----------



## randi (18. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Wird bei der Spessart-Challenge auch eine reine MTB-Strecke angeboten oder ist es zwangsweise mit Laufen kombiniert??
> 
> Falls nur MTB-Strecke: Bin ich dabei.
> 
> ...




Hallo Nismo,

gibt zwei "reine" MTB Strecken


----------



## duschzucker (18. August 2010)

Also ich wollte schon die längere fahren, muss mal schauen, ob das genauso ist wie in wombach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgan (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

hier der Link zur Spessartchallenge.
www.spessartchallenge.de
Die Strecken sind echt der Hammer und eigentlich noch besser als in Roßbach oder sonstwo.
Selbstverständlich kann man auch nur die Mountainbikestrecke kurz oder lang mitmachen.
Streckenbesichtigung ist am 11.09. um 13:00 Uhr. Beginn ist am Haus der Vereine in Bad Orb.


----------



## Nismo99 (20. August 2010)

Kennt jemand von euch die Streckenbeschaffenheit (Asphalt, Forstwege, Trails) und evtl Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter?


----------



## Adrenalino (20. August 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die Streckenbeschaffenheit (Asphalt, Forstwege, Trails) und evtl Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter?



Hi, ich hab letztes Jahr die komplette Challenge mitgemacht und kam auch in den Genuss der neuen MTB-Strecke. Im Vergleich zur alten Strecke ist Asphalt sehr wenig dabei, einige Forstwege und sehr viele Trails, auch schwere Brocken dabei - super! Für technisch nicht-versierte Fahrer allerdings nicht zu empfehlen.
Ein langer steiler Anstieg ist dabei, der aber auf Asphalt. Ich bin die 30er gefahren, wenn ich Zeit habe dann stelle ich das Höhenprofil online.

Die kleine Strecke hatte 35km und 720hm, mehrere Anstiege jenseits der 15%, zwei über 20%.


----------



## Nismo99 (20. August 2010)

genial


----------



## randi (21. August 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab letztes Jahr die komplette Challenge mitgemacht und kam auch in den Genuss der neuen MTB-Strecke. Im Vergleich zur alten Strecke ist Asphalt sehr wenig dabei, einige Forstwege und sehr viele Trails, auch schwere Brocken dabei - super! Für technisch nicht-versierte Fahrer allerdings nicht zu empfehlen.
> Ein langer steiler Anstieg ist dabei, der aber auf Asphalt. Ich bin die 30er gefahren, wenn ich Zeit habe dann stelle ich das Höhenprofil online.
> 
> Die kleine Strecke hatte 35km und 720hm, mehrere Anstiege jenseits der 15%, zwei über 20%.



Danke Michael, für den Bericht über die BadOrber Strecke.

hoffe der Vorbau lockert sich nicht. Aber tausch bitte umgehend die Schraube aus, sicher ist sicher. Habe heute eine lange MTB Tour  103km und 1.900Hm gefahren, lief nicht so gut nur ein 19,2 er Schnitt bei 130er Durchschnittpuls.


----------



## randi (22. August 2010)

Hoffe das Schmuddelwetter hält nicht zu lange an. Aber es wird abends schon früher Dunkel. Habe schon mal die Akkus der Fahrradlampen aufgeladen, sicher ist sichr. Nicht dass die dann im Herbst defekt sind.


----------



## duschzucker (24. August 2010)

Ja irgendwie ist echt scheiss Wetter! Und ich will heute noch fahren, na ja ein bissl schlamschlacht ist auch was feines.


----------



## randi (26. August 2010)

duschzucker schrieb:


> Ja irgendwie ist echt scheiss Wetter! Und ich will heute noch fahren, na ja ein bissl schlamschlacht ist auch was feines.



War gestern und heute im Wald unterwegs, von Schlammschlacht keine Spur. Heute bin ich im letzten Büchsenlicht Heim gefahren. Möchte das Rücklicht nicht montieren, das ist das erste Anzeichen dass es eher dunkel wird 
Egal dann fahren wir ein paar geile N8Rides


----------



## Adrenalino (2. September 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Danke Michael, für den Bericht über die BadOrber Strecke.
> 
> hoffe der Vorbau lockert sich nicht. Aber tausch bitte umgehend die Schraube aus, sicher ist sicher. Habe heute eine lange MTB Tour  103km und 1.900Hm gefahren, lief nicht so gut nur ein 19,2 er Schnitt bei 130er Durchschnittpuls.



Huhu,

Vorbau sitzt fest aber das Tria-Rad geht jetzt sowieso in den Winterschlaf - Saison beendet! Mache nur noch die Spessart-Challenge mit dem MTB ( mit was auch sonst  ) und dann kommt "nur" noch der FFM-Marathon 

Schicke dir ne Mail, hab da ne Frage.....


----------



## randi (2. September 2010)

Hihi,

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duschzucker (20. September 2010)

So Spessart Challenge is vorbei. War ganz lustig und gar nicht so schlimm von den abfahrten wie ich dachte. Aber trotzdem kleiner Sturz bei mir. Und wie war es bei euch gelaufen?


----------



## Nismo99 (21. September 2010)

...konnte erkältungsbedingt leider nicht mitfahren 

bist du die kurze oder lange strecke gefahren? gibts generell in orbgute abfahren/trails?


----------



## duschzucker (22. September 2010)

Bin die Lange mitgefahren, also abfahrten gibt es (singel trails), manche sind auch ganz gut, aber meistens zu kurz leider. Finde die Berta wege in BSS ganz angenehm, zur abwechslung, wenn man mal etwas länger einen trail fahren will.


----------



## Nismo99 (23. September 2010)

...die Berta-Trails find ich für die nähere Umgebung auch ziemlich cool. Bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach halbwegs vernünftigen Trails in GN/Umgebung....sieht aber eher mager aus :-(

Jemand nen wertvollen Tip?

Der Trail vom Funkturm runter nach Haitz ist ganz schön, aber auch sehr kurz. Gleiches mit dem Phil.weg.


----------



## duschzucker (23. September 2010)

Beim Keiler Marathon waren ein paar gute dabei, aber ich glaub das is ein bissl zu weit weg


----------



## Fehli (27. September 2010)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...die Berta-Trails find ich für die nähere Umgebung auch ziemlich cool. Bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach halbwegs vernünftigen Trails in GN/Umgebung....sieht aber eher mager aus :-(
> 
> Jemand nen wertvollen Tip?
> 
> Der Trail vom Funkturm runter nach Haitz ist ganz schön, aber auch sehr kurz. Gleiches mit dem Phil.weg.



Moin, dann fahr mal rüber nach Eidengesäß zum ehemaligen Trimmdich Pfad überm Sportplatz, der ist ganz nett, ansonsten kenn ich noch den Buchberg in Langenselbold, dann rüber richtung Alzenau, da gibt es ein paar schöne Sachen.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Fehli (27. September 2010)

Ach so ja, fast hätt ich den Franzosenkopf überm Hufeisen vergessen, der ist von beiden Richtungen aus ganz nett zu fahren, zumindest recht steil und schnell.

Zum Thema Spessartchallenge und Trails. Laut meiner unqualifizierten Meinung, fand ich die Trails gar nicht so toll. Viel Gewurzel, wenig flow. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. 
Zumindest kann ich nur den "Hessisch Bayrischen Radvierer" Abteilung Kothen empfehlen. Wer gute Trails mag muß da einfach hin. Dieses Jahr erstmalst mit neuer Streckenführung. 
Schönere Trails gibt es glaub ich hier in der Gegend nicht.


----------



## Nismo99 (27. September 2010)

Fehli schrieb:


> Ach so ja, fast hätt ich den Franzosenkopf überm Hufeisen vergessen, der ist von beiden Richtungen aus ganz nett zu fahren, zumindest recht steil und schnell.
> 
> Zum Thema Spessartchallenge und Trails. Laut meiner unqualifizierten Meinung, fand ich die Trails gar nicht so toll. Viel Gewurzel, wenig flow. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
> Zumindest kann ich nur den "Hessisch Bayrischen Radvierer" Abteilung Kothen empfehlen. Wer gute Trails mag muß da einfach hin. Dieses Jahr erstmalst mit neuer Streckenführung.
> Schönere Trails gibt es glaub ich hier in der Gegend nicht.



Franzosenkopf find auch subbber, bin dort mal durch Zufall gelandet. 

Trimmdichpfad in Eidengesäß sagt mir jetzt nix :-/ Gibts ein Wege-/Wanderschild?

"...Radvierer" kenn ich leider auch nicht. Was/wo ist das?

Grüße,
Naim


----------



## Fehli (27. September 2010)

Beschilderung...denke nicht. Ist aber trotzdem leicht zu finden. Den Sportplatz in Eidengesäß findest Du bestimmt. Da geht ein Weg direkt oberhalb entlang. Wenn Du vom Parkplatz Sportplatz nach oben Richtung des besagten Weges fährst, gehts ein paar Meter nach rechts auf dem Weg enlang und dann siehst Du auch schon die Mündung des Pfades vom Wald oben runter kommen.  Am besten du fährst den Pfad einfach hoch, dann siehst Du wo er anfängt. Bist bestimmt schon ein paar mal dran vorbeigefahrenn an dem Wegekreuz.
Der "Radvierer" besteht aus vier seperaten Veranstaltungen im "RTF" Stil in der Rhön. Der Erste ist Rund um Neuhof, der Zweite ist um Elters rum und der Dritte ist eben in Kothen und geht in die Richtung Bad Brückenau und zurück. Ein Muß für Trailfans. Sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Sind 60km rum. Kannst Du im Internet nachlesen. Einfach mal googeln.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (28. September 2010)

Fehli schrieb:


> Der "Radvierer" besteht aus vier seperaten Veranstaltungen im "RTF" Stil in der Rhön. Der Erste ist Rund um Neuhof, der Zweite ist um Elters rum und der Dritte ist eben in Kothen und geht in die Richtung Bad Brückenau und zurück. Ein Muß für Trailfans. Sowohl bergauf als auch bergab. Sind 60km rum. Kannst Du im Internet nachlesen. Einfach mal googeln.
> 
> Gruß Marcus



Hi Marcus,

das hört sich ja sehr gut an "Radvierer", muß ich mal fahren.


----------



## Fehli (28. September 2010)

Originaltext auf der Seite des Vereins:

"Tour 4: 42/60* km (nur MTB), *60 km MTB mit 1300 Höhenmetern

!!! Die MTB- Strecken haben teilweise alpinen Charakter. Sie bestehen aus etlichen sehr steilen Anstiegen und gefährlichen Abfahrten, die nur von konditionell und fahr technisch guten Fahrern  bewältigt werden können. !!!"


Lustig!


----------



## randi (28. September 2010)

Fehli schrieb:


> Originaltext auf der Seite des Vereins:
> 
> "Tour 4: 42/60* km (nur MTB), *60 km MTB mit 1300 Höhenmetern
> 
> ...



Und ich fahre extra in die Alpen  dabei liegt das ideale Terrain quasi vor der Haustür


----------



## Nismo99 (28. September 2010)

Fehli schrieb:


> Originaltext auf der Seite des Vereins:
> 
> "Tour 4: 42/60* km (nur MTB), *60 km MTB mit 1300 Höhenmetern
> 
> ...



GENIAL!

Kannst Du grad noch den link bitte posten?

Thx


----------



## Fehli (28. September 2010)

Einmal vom Vierer:
http://radvierer.eu/unser-verein/uebersicht.html

Und einmal vom Kothener Verein:
http://djk-kothen.de/

Kennst Du eigentlich den Buchberg und die Gegend um den Hahnenkamm in Alzenau? Falls Du Interesse hast, kannst Du ja mal mitfahren. Ne schöne Tour auf jeden Fall!

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Nismo99 (29. September 2010)

Fehli schrieb:


> Einmal vom Vierer:
> http://radvierer.eu/unser-verein/uebersicht.html
> 
> Und einmal vom Kothener Verein:
> ...


 
cool, danke!

Ich war ein paar mal direkt am HK, aber nie drum herum. Würde mich auf jeden Fall interessieren. Sind die Touren/Strecken unter Berücksichtigung der immer kürzer werdenden Tage auch unter der Woche fahrbar?

WE-technisch ist es bei mir in nächster Zeit eher dünn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fehli (29. September 2010)

Bei mir wirds fünf bis ich von der Arbeit komme, das lohnt nicht mehr, zumal wir am besten vom Parkplatz Buchberg aus fahren sollten. 
Ich würd sagen wenn´s bei Dir Wochenends mal passen sollte, schick einfach mal ne Nachricht, am besten auch via PN, da ich hier nicht regelmäßig reinschaue.


Gruß Marcus


----------



## duschzucker (30. September 2010)

Ist jemand hier am Samstag Vormittag oder Mittag unterwegs? Hab nämlich frei.


----------



## randi (23. Oktober 2010)

Die Spessartwölfe werden am 11.12 Ihre Weihnachtsfeier abhalten. 
Wir werden auch für den Radtreffpunkt Gelnhausen eine Weihnachtsfeier planen. Habt Ihr Lust ?


----------



## mtb-spass (31. Oktober 2010)

klar, ich hab Lust

wär schön, es klappt.

beste grüße


----------



## randi (2. November 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> klar, ich hab Lust
> 
> wär schön, es klappt.
> 
> beste grüße



Ok,  

Terminvorschläge 04 oder 18 Dezember ???


----------



## randi (19. November 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> Terminvorschläge 04 oder 18 Dezember ???


Den 4.12 ist mit Nikolausgrillen bei mir ausgebucht. Hoffentlich schreit er nicht so wie im letzten Jahr


----------



## mtb-spass (21. November 2010)

Hi Andi,

ich sehe sonst keine Einträge, ich denke, das fällt ins Wasser?

LG

Marco


----------



## randi (22. November 2010)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> ich sehe sonst keine Einträge, ich denke, das fällt ins Wasser?
> 
> ...



Janeeee,

werden doch nen Freitag oder Samstag finden bei dem wir die MTBler hinterm Ofen vorlocken können oder?


----------



## randi (26. November 2010)

randi schrieb:


> Janeeee,
> 
> werden doch nen Freitag oder Samstag finden bei dem wir die MTBler hinterm Ofen vorlocken können oder?



Es gibt eine neue Internetseite von unserem ortsansässigen Bikeladen:

*http://www.bikework-desch.de/*


----------



## elfGrad (4. Dezember 2010)

Na da hat Christoph ja ne schicke Seite und vorallem auch schöne Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (4. Dezember 2010)

elfGrad schrieb:


> Na da hat Christoph ja ne schicke Seite und vorallem auch schöne Fotos



Find ich auch. Die Fotos haben Profiqualität


----------



## randi (14. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachtsfeier findet am  Donnerstag den 16.12.2010 ab 19:30 Uhr im

Gasthaus Spieker statt.
seit 1890 im Familienbesitz
Gelnhäuser Str. 23
63571 Gelnhausen-Hailer
Tel.: 0 60 51/ 66 193

http://www.gasthaus-spieker-hailer.de/


----------



## randi (30. Dezember 2010)

Wünsche eine guten Rutsch, sollte bei dem Schnee ja kein Problem sein


----------



## randi (8. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohXI3po8hK0"]YouTube        - Time to say goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sara Brightman[/nomedia]


----------



## mtb-spass (9. Februar 2011)

hi andy,
gibt es eine versteckte message ...?

bg

marco


----------



## Kulminator (10. Februar 2011)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> hi andy,
> gibt es eine versteckte message ...?
> 
> bg
> ...



gute Frage ? Randi ?


----------



## randi (18. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Nachfrage, alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## mtb-spass (20. Februar 2011)

zu viel gefahren häääää......


----------



## randi (20. Februar 2011)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> zu viel gefahren häääää......



Vielleicht, beurteile selber, heute waren es 88 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (20. Februar 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Vielleicht, beurteile selber, heute waren es 88 km.



Die Tour war "cool" im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  alleine wär ich niemals heute fast 4 Std. gefahren. Bei mir sind`s 83km geworden samt Schlammpackung hinter`m Bärensee  das nächste mal fahre ich bis Erlensee mit und biege dann links ab, die Wege rund um den Bärensee machen net wirklich Spaß derzeit.....

Bis demnächst


----------



## randi (21. Februar 2011)

Hi Michael,

hatte auf dem Rückweg nur Gegenwind, frontal von vorne. Den Gedanken die 100 voll zu machen habe ich gleich geknickt.


----------



## diggar (1. März 2011)

Ohh...warum finde ich den Thread erst jetzt und warum sind hier nur so spärliche Kommentare  

Habe mir nun ein Bike zugelegt und bin auf der suche nach gleichgesinnten mit denen man auf Tour gehen kann. Muss dazu sagen das ich ganz sicher noch nicht die Fitness habe wie die meisten von euch. Aber für die ein oder andere Grundlagentour sollte es ausreichen


----------



## randi (1. März 2011)

randi schrieb:


> YouTube        - Time to say goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sara Brightman



Aus beruflichen Gründen werde ich hier im Gelnhäuser Radtreffpunkt nur noch selten aktiv sein. Der neu gegründete Mountainbike Verein "Schlappe Wade" in Großenhausen wird die Lücke adäquat schließen. Wie ich gehört habe werden sie auch im IBC aktiv werden.


----------



## Nismo99 (14. Mai 2011)

*** Trail News aus GN ***

Ein paar MTB-Begeisterte haben sich große Mühe gemacht und einen für GN-Verhältnisse ziemlich coolen Trail gebastelt. GRATULATION UND DANK AN DIE MACHER 

Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Streckenabschnitt, den ich letztes Jahr selbst bereits in Augenschein genommen habe. Von daher mein Angebot: Falls die Macher hier angemeldet sind und einen weiteren Trailbauer/-helfer benötigen -> Meldet euch, ich helfe sehr gerne mit!

@Randi: Sind die schlappen Waden eigtl schon aktiv? Gibts eine Möglichkeit, als lahme Wade mitzufahren?

Grüße aus GN,
Naim


----------



## elfGrad (14. Mai 2011)

Ein cooler Trail in Gelnhausen? Wo das denn? Falls Bedarf beim bauen besteht wäre ich und ein Kumpel auch jeder Zeit zum helfen bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fireandice (17. Mai 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> *** Trail News aus GN ***
> 
> Ein paar MTB-Begeisterte haben sich große Mühe gemacht und einen für GN-Verhältnisse ziemlich coolen Trail gebastelt. GRATULATION UND DANK AN DIE MACHER


 
Super, uns würde ebenfalls interessieren, wo wir nach dem gebastelten Trail suchen dürfen


> @Randi: Sind die schlappen Waden eigtl schon aktiv? Gibts eine Möglichkeit, als lahme Wade mitzufahren?


 
Ja, uns (Schlappe Wade am Spessart) gibt es und wir sind aktiv

Bei Interesse/weitere Informationen bitte Email an [email protected]

LG. aus LG.,

Fireandice


----------



## randi (17. Mai 2011)

fireandice schrieb:


> Super, uns würde ebenfalls interessieren, wo wir nach dem gebastelten Trail suchen dürfen
> 
> 
> Ja, uns (Schlappe Wade am Spessart) gibt es und wir sind aktiv
> ...



Hallo Stefan,

jetzt kommt hoffentlich wieder Leben in die Bude. Eine Freundin von mir war bei Euch am "Tag der offenen Tür". Harry S ist mit Euch schon gefahren. Vielleicht sollten wir uns  für Sonntag eine Tour mit Erkundung des G-Town trails vornehmen. Vorrausgesetzt ich habe mein Rad bis Samstag zurück.

Gruss Andi


----------



## Nismo99 (17. Mai 2011)

... die Nachfrage ist ja erstaunlich groß 

Ich möchte ungerne gegen einen eventuell existierenden Trailkodex verstoßen und einen mit viel Energie kreierten Singletrail publik machen, daher würde ich es vorziehen, Anfragen per PM zu beantworten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das im Interesse der Trailbauer und Trailbefahrer ist. 

Wenn das aber eurer Meinung nach totaler Quatsch ist, was ich hier schreibe, dann her mit Eurem Feedback.

Grüße,
Naim


----------



## randi (17. Mai 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ... die Nachfrage ist ja erstaunlich groß
> 
> Ich möchte ungerne gegen einen eventuell existierenden Trailkodex verstoßen und einen mit viel Energie kreierten Singletrail publik machen, daher würde ich es vorziehen, Anfragen per PM zu beantworten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das im Interesse der Trailbauer und Trailbefahrer ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo Naim,

da hast Du vollkommen Recht, sonst ist der Parkplatz weiter vorne mit Autos zugeparkt.


----------



## fireandice (17. Mai 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> jetzt kommt hoffentlich wieder Leben in die Bude. Eine Freundin von mir war bei Euch am "Tag der offenen Tür". Harry S ist mit Euch schon gefahren. Vielleicht sollten wir uns  für Sonntag eine Tour mit Erkundung des G-Town trails vornehmen. Vorrausgesetzt ich habe mein Rad bis Samstag zurück.
> 
> Gruss Andi



Hallo Andi,

zunächst möchte ich dir mitteilen, dass unter Fireandice sich nicht Stefan sondern Sven verbirgt. Stefan ist unser Schatzmeister und Pressewart/Terminplaner in Personalunion.

@gemeinsame Tour, jeder Zeit gerne wir fahren in der Regel Di.(komme gerade von einer kleinen Runde mit Belohnisogetränk...;-)...) und So. Jedoch sind diesen So. Aufgrund unserem weiteren Hobby "die Familien" einige wegen Konfirmation ihrer Kinder nicht am Start.

Gruß Sven


----------



## epic. (20. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## randi (20. Mai 2011)

epic. schrieb:


> ...falls wir alle den gleichen Trail meinen freut es mich, dass er Euch gefällt ...
> 
> Habe heute in der Nähe des Trails, einen Fahrer aus diesem Thread getroffen , ...die größte Hilfe wird dem "Trailerschaffer" wohl ein gutes Einfahren des Trails sein und natürlich Verbesserungsvorschläge...
> 
> ...



Hallo Epic,

nochmals Danke. Ohne Deine Hilfe hätte ich den trail nicht gefunden. Werde Ihn die nächsten Tage noch ein paar mal einfahren.


----------



## randi (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Sven,

tschuldigung für die Namensverwechslung. Feiert schön m ich geh biken, der Trail muß nocheingefahren werden.


----------



## Marc555 (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo aus LH,
ich wäre ebenfalls an einer Beschreibung des Trails in GN interessiert. Bin zwar technisch und konditionell eher in der Anfängerklasse unterwegs, aber was nicht ist...
Ich wäre auch für eine kleine Tour zu haben, wenn möglich. Ich fahre allerdings lieber runter als `rauf.
Könnte aber auch mit einer PN leben.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## elfGrad (22. Mai 2011)

Hab mir die Trails mal angeschaut sind meiner Meinung nach leider in recht ungünstiger Umgebung, ich glaub da oben ist wohl der belebteste Platz in ganz Gelnhausen also nur ne Frage der Zeit das die Trails jemanden auffallen der was dagegen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (22. Mai 2011)

elfGrad schrieb:


> Hab mir die Trails mal angeschaut sind meiner Meinung nach leider in recht ungünstiger Umgebung, ich glaub da oben ist wohl der belebteste Platz in ganz Gelnhausen also nur ne Frage der Zeit das die Trails jemanden auffallen der was dagegen hat.



Das kommt auch auf unser Verhalten an. Einen Vorteil haben die Trails, sie werden wohl kaum von Spaziergänger oder Fußgänger benutzt werden. Dazu gibt es die bequeme Waldautobahn. Durch die direkt nähe zum Blockhaus sieht das der Förster bezüglich Wildauschrecken vielleicht auch entspannter. Dort ist ja immer relativ viel los.

Rockt die Trails.


----------



## Marc555 (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo nochmal,
leider hat noch niemand geantwortet und ich bin immer noch nicht schlauer was den Trail angeht. Der Wald ab dem Blockhaus ist ja nicht gerade klein...
Schon mal danke an den der antwortet. (per PN oder so)

Gibt es denn schon Bemühungen den Trail zu "legalisieren" (Gespräche mit Förster oder irgendwelchen Ämtern?) bzw. ist das denn überhaupt gewollt?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## epic. (23. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## Marc555 (26. Mai 2011)

Da ja bekanntlich alle guten Dinge drei sind, hier noch mal die Frage nach dem Gelnhausen Trail.
Wäre vielleicht doch jemand so freundlich und mir mal eine Kurzbeschreibung per PN zu geben. 

Noch besser wäre eine kleine Tour (Bin allerdings konditionell nicht top). Wenn es also nicht gerade 1000 hm wären, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## epic. (2. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## elfGrad (3. Juni 2011)

den Trail den du meinst gibt es schon seit Jahren wenn wir vom gleichen sprechen. Man kommt unten im Wohngebeit raus?


----------



## epic. (3. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## Fehli (4. Juni 2011)

Das Dumme ist, die ganzen Trails in GN sind so kurz, die hören auf bevor sie richtig anfangen Spaß zu machen, außer man hackt vom Richtfunkturm oben, über die Terassen runter nach Haiz. Nichts technisches allerdings.
Buchberg-Alzenau rules gewaltig. 
Man kann ja mal eine Tour dorthin verabreden.
Wer hat Bock?


----------



## epic. (4. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyJenkins (4. Juni 2011)

@Fehli: Wo gehts da am Buchberg lang? Auf selbolder Seite hoch und richtung Alzenau runter?


----------



## Marc555 (4. Juni 2011)

Buchberg-Alzenau bin ich bei. Bin allerdings noch im Beginner-Modus! Bergab krieg ich aber hin!
PN wäre Klasse!

Gruß
Marc


----------



## patagoni (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Epic ich würde die Trails am Wochenende gerne mal abfahren, schicke Dir eine Mail zum übermitteln der Karte.


----------



## Fehli (6. Juni 2011)

SamyJenkins schrieb:


> Wo gehts da am Buchberg lang? Auf selbolder Seite hoch und richtung Alzenau runter?



Wir fahren immer von Selbold aus übern Parkplatz hoch, ja. Die ganze Strecke läßt sich aber schlecht beschreiben. 
Zumindest ist einer der längsten und besten Trails der, der direkt unter den Hochspannungsmasten, in der Waldschneise, entlangläuft.


----------



## SamyJenkins (6. Juni 2011)

Wäre die Strecke auch mit einem Starren MTB zu bezwingen? Würde da gerne mal langfahren aber bekomm mein Fully erst in 6 Wochen geliefert... :/


----------



## Marc555 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Sam,
ich würde sagen das es auf jeden Fall machbar ist. Zumindest der Teil der B. den ich kenne. Du musst ja auch nicht zwingend über die Kicker nageln. Die sind auch relativ gut zu sehen und gut umfahrbar. Mein Zwerg (10) und ich fahren auch nur All Mountain mit mäßig Federweg und er hackt über alles rüber was aus der Erde ragt!
@Fehli: am Waldrand Trages die Straße-Parkplatz-links hoch, oder am Grün entlang und den Singletrail Richtung B.?

Gruß
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyJenkins (6. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube einer von euch muss mich mal mit auf eine Tour nehmen 

Oder mir alternativ die Route zukommen lassen ;D


----------



## Fehli (7. Juni 2011)

@ Sam
Man braucht hier in der Gegend kein Fully für Trails. Man braucht prinzipiell gar kein Fully, noch nicht mal ne Federgabel, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Schweres Gelände gibt´s hier nicht und Marc hat es schon richtig geschrieben, falls doch mal ein Kicker kommt, einfach dran vorbeifahren.

Hier in der Diskussion vermischen sich eh mehrere Interessenlagen glaube ich. Freeride-Orientierte und CC-Orientierte Biker. 

@ Marc
Ich weiß gar nicht wo du meinst. Was ist Waldrand Trages oder B.?


----------



## Nismo99 (7. Juni 2011)

Bei dem Thema "Radwahl" kann ich für die mir bekannten Trails auch nur sagen, dass ein HT völlig ausreichend ist. Baue mir selbst gerade parallel zum Fully ein HT auf, weil ich Net immer meinen Federweg mitschleppen will.

Finds wirklich cool, dass in diesen Thread etwas Dynamik reingekommen ist.





Fehli schrieb:


> @ Sam
> Man braucht hier in der Gegend kein Fully für Trails. Man braucht prinzipiell gar kein Fully, noch nicht mal ne Federgabel, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Schweres Gelände gibt´s hier nicht und Marc hat es schon richtig geschrieben, falls doch mal ein Kicker kommt, einfach dran vorbeifahren.
> 
> Hier in der Diskussion vermischen sich eh mehrere Interessenlagen glaube ich. Freeride-Orientierte und CC-Orientierte Biker.
> ...


----------



## Marc555 (7. Juni 2011)

@Fehli: Du hast Post!


----------



## Marc555 (7. Juni 2011)

@SamyJenkins:  Bei mir musst du aber mehr Zeit einplanen. Nicht weil so viele Kilometer schrubbe, sondern eher weil ich so langsam bin. loool

PS: Nehme gerne auch Shuttledienste in anspruch loool2


----------



## Marc555 (7. Juni 2011)

Fährt jemand am WE nach Willingen???

Gruß


----------



## randi (7. Juni 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Finds wirklich cool, dass in diesen Thread etwas Dynamik reingekommen ist.



Finde ich auch, endlich wieder Action. Wir sollten uns einfach mal zu einer lockeren Runde mit Einkehrschwung Eisdiele/Biergarten treffen. Kann leider erst wieder ab Freitag den 17 Juni.


----------



## SamyJenkins (8. Juni 2011)

Fehli schrieb:


> @ Sam
> Man braucht hier in der Gegend kein Fully für Trails. Man braucht prinzipiell gar kein Fully, noch nicht mal ne Federgabel, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.



Naja auf dem Hahnenkamm gab es die ein oder andere Stelle die ich ohne Federgabel zwar runtergekommen bin, aber ohne wirklich Spaß dabei zu haben - auf solche Stellen würde ich, solange ich ein geliehenes, starres bike fahre, gerne verzichten 

Obwohl du natürlich prinzipiell recht hast, ich brauche das nicht wirklich.


----------



## mirco m. (8. Juni 2011)

hallo 
ich war hier einige zeit nicht unterwegs......mit dem rad leider auch nicht, aber da ich hier dauernd schlagworte wie trails und vorallem willingen höre werde ich wach 
von meiner bescheidenen kondition ist vorausichtlich nicht viel übrig, somit würde ich mich über ein karte mit trails auch freuen damit ich heimlich üben kann 
und nach willingen muss ich ganz dringend wegen stressabbau, aber nicht am wochenende weil zu voll, lieber in der woche.

gruß mirco


----------



## Fehli (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir dieses Jahr ein altes Serotta aufgebaut, Zeitgerecht mit Starrgabel und Cantis. Ich muss sagen es fährt sich absolut top.
Wenig Gewicht und sehr direktes Fahrgefühl. 
Mann darf den Berg runter halt nicht die Ärme verkrampfen, sondern locker im Ellenbogen schwingen.
Klar, am Hahnenkamm gibt es Passagen, die arten in Arbeit aus und man muss halt etwas langsamer machen. Aber dafür ist die Herausforderung größer. Denn mit nem Sofa kommt doch jeder überall runter, oder?

Carbon,Fully,Hydraulik,Dämpfung usw. irgendwann sind die Grenzen erreicht und man besinnt sich hoffentlich wieder auf das gute alte Stahlross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyJenkins (13. Juni 2011)

Waren gestern mal in Gelnhausen unterwegs - Ist echt klasse was es da für Strecken gibt. Vor allem vom großen Funkturm abwärts hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

Wer auch immer da an den Trails bastelt hat ein dickes Danke verdient 

Fährt heute jemand? Sind in Richtung Buchberg/Dicke Tanne unterwegs.


----------



## Nismo99 (13. Juni 2011)

Hi Samy,

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Haitzer Trail, bei dem man auch einem Baum überrollen muss?!? Hier hat sich jemand schon länger her die Arbeit gemacht ein paar Steine auszulegen, um bequemer über den Stamm zu rollen. Falls Du auch diesen Trail meinst, ich find ihn super! Hier kann man schön Gas geben 

Habe gestern gesehen, dass es ein ordentliches Update an dem hier so viel diskutierten Trail gab. Coole Sache 

Was anneres: Hat jemand einen SRAM Werkzeug zum Einbau eines BSA Innenlagers [Truvativ GXP Innenlager]? Wenn jamend von Euch auf dieses Werkzeug für ~24h verzichten könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar 

VG,
Nismo


----------



## Marc555 (13. Juni 2011)

@alle Gelnhäuser und nähere Umgebung

leider läuft es recht unkoordiniert. Sind hier nur Einzelfahrer unterwegs? Ich lese immer nur gestern war ICH hier ...

Wäre cool wenn man sich mal abspricht und vielleicht jemand eine kleine Runde (für Anfänger geeignet wäre noch besser) plant, der sich auch auskennt mit den ganzen kleinen und großen Trails.
Es ist ja schon sehr kollegial das per PM Trailkarten hin und her geschoben werden (Bin ich als Beginner auch echt dankbar für) aber bei einer gemeinsamen Fahrt kann man sich doch besser austauschen z.B. Fahrttechnik, Material und und und....

Also wer macht den Anfang?

Gruß
555


----------



## randi (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

dann mache ich mal den Anfang,

schlage kommenden Freitag vor. Kann ab 17 Uhr am Hallenbad Gelnhausen sein.


----------



## mtb-spass (13. Juni 2011)

> Finde ich auch, endlich wieder Action. Wir sollten uns einfach mal zu einer lockeren Runde mit Einkehrschwung Eisdiele/Biergarten treffen. Kann leider erst wieder ab Freitag den 17 Juni.



das klingt doch gut


----------



## Marc555 (13. Juni 2011)

Klingt sehr gut. 
Ich kann zur Zeit leider keine 100%igen Zu- oder Absage machen. 
Es wird bei mir eher kurzfristig. Zeit und Ort sind notiert!
Gibt es schon eine Tourplanung?

Gruß
555


----------



## epic. (13. Juni 2011)

Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour hätte ich auch, kommenden Freitag 17 Uhr wird bei mir zeitlich extrem eng falls ihr nicht länger als 1,5h fahren wollt könnte es aber dennoch gehen. Habe schon ne nette Tour im Kopf. Ich halte aber Treffpunkt am Blockhaus oder Obermarkt für sinnvoller, dann ist man schon in Waldnähe und kann direkt loslegen. Wie siehts mit dem Rest aus?


----------



## Nismo99 (15. Juni 2011)

Top!

Ich bin auch dabei, halte als Treffpunkt Blockhaus oder Obermarkt auch für eine gute Idee. Nicht nur, weil ihr mich so nicht gleich zu Beginn der Tour schnaufen hört 

Ginge auch 1730h?

Gibts schon Tourideen? 1,5h wäre auch meine zeitliche Vorstellung.

VG,
Naim


----------



## SamyJenkins (16. Juni 2011)

Nach kurzer Rücksprache mit meinem "Gönner" (der Freund dessen Bike ich leihweise fahre bis mein eigenes da ist) wäre ich am Freitag wohl dabei.

Da wir noch Anfänger sind (und  ich noch dazu raucher bin) werden wir wohl etwas langsamer und lauter (schnaufend) unterwegs sein - bitte habt damit nachsicht 

Es wäre gut wenn man sich auf einen Treffpunkt einigen könnte (ich weiß z.B. nicht wo die Blockhütte ist) - Oder man macht einen Treffpunkt um 17 uhr "unten" aus und einen ca 15 Minuten später am Obermarkt oder wo auch immer - so könnte jeder dort dazustoßen wo er will.

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (17. Juni 2011)

Also ich fasse mal zusammen:

Heute für alle Interessierten ist der Treffpunkt 1 Obermarkt am Brunnen um 17.00h.
Alle die etwas später dazustoßen möchten ist der Treffpunkt 2 Blockhaus an der Gaststätte um 17.30h.
Für die Beginner wie ich es bin, bleibt am BH dann noch was Zeit zum Verschnaufen.
Ich hoffe alle sind damit einverstanden und ich hoffe auf eine rege Teilnahme.
Wie es im Programm weitergeht wird dann kurzfristig am BH entschieden (Je nach Teilnehmer und Kondition...)

Gruß
555


----------



## Nismo99 (17. Juni 2011)

Hi Männers,

ich bin aller Voraussicht nach am Blockhaus, hoffentlich pktl .

Bis später,
Naim


----------



## SamyJenkins (17. Juni 2011)

Mir wurde gerade abgesagt, d.h. ich hab für heute kein Bike -.- *kotz*

Wünsch den andern aber viel Spaß!


----------



## randi (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo Marc555 und Nismo99 war eine schöne Feierabendtour am Freitag.
Der Treffpunkt am Blockhaus hat uns ja gleich den Einstieg in den ersten Trail beschert 
Die lange Trailabfahrt vom Franzosenkopf war dann die Krönung.
Am langen Wochenende sollten wir vielleicht abends mal einen Biergarterstammtisch einberufen. Wetter soll ja besser werden.
Vorher vileicht eine lockere Runde fahren.


----------



## Nismo99 (19. Juni 2011)

...kann ich nur bestätigen, war 'ne super Runde, vor allem der Abschlusstrail!

Ich habe ab morgen zwei Wochen Bereitschaftsdienst  Für mich ist mit Ausnahme des Frammersbacher Marathons die nächsten 14 Tage Bike-Freie-Zeit angesagt. 

Für ein Feierabendbierchen bin ich aber zu haben


----------



## randi (19. Juni 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...kann ich nur bestätigen, war 'ne super Runde, vor allem der Abschlusstrail!
> 
> Ich habe ab morgen zwei Wochen Bereitschaftsdienst  Für mich ist mit Ausnahme des Frammersbacher Marathons die nächsten 14 Tage Bike-Freie-Zeit angesagt.
> 
> Für ein Feierabendbierchen bin ich aber zu haben



Dann endet der Bereitschaftsdienst abends? Also N8Ride fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (19. Juni 2011)

Hätte gerne länger durchgehalten, leider war der abend schon verplant. Ich hätte den trail gerne noch mitgenommen. Die Heimfahrt war allerdings auch nicht übel. Der kurze Trail vor der Straße den wir hochgefahren sind geht bergab auch schon ganz gut (leider zu kurz). Genau wie der Teil recht weit am Anfang mit den vielen Wurzel hat nach einigen Metern ohne Bodenkontakt den kompletten Federweg beansprucht.
Stammtisch hört sich gut an. Ich hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar Jungs und Mädels.

Gruß
555


----------



## randi (20. Juni 2011)

Dann laßt uns einen Sommer-Stammtisch abhalten.
Was haltet Ihr von Donnerstag oder Freitag Abend? 19 Uhr im Biergarten.
evtl. Hailer Bahnhof Suzanna`s BAR?


----------



## randi (20. Juni 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Dann laßt uns einen Sommer-Stammtisch abhalten.
> Was haltet Ihr von Donnerstag oder Freitag Abend? 19 Uhr im Biergarten.
> evtl. Hailer Bahnhof Suzanna`s BAR?



Was haltet Ihr von Donnerstag?


----------



## Marc555 (20. Juni 2011)

Hört sich schon mal gut an. Ich geb dir zur Sicherheit dann am Do. noch mal Meldung.


----------



## Nismo99 (21. Juni 2011)

....Donnerstag 1900h klingt gut, ich bin dabei.

@Randi: Habe 24/7 Bereitschaftsdienst, und das jetzt noch 13 Tage. Gleich darf ich nach Ffm eiern für einen Einsatz 

Ich blicke gespannt auf den Thread und hoffe auf viele Teilnehmer.

VG,
Nismo


----------



## randi (22. Juni 2011)

Ansonsten wie letzten Freitag, in kleinem Kreise. Hauptsache das Bier schmeckt 

Also kurz Bescheid geben.


----------



## randi (23. Juni 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Ansonsten wie letzten Freitag, in kleinem Kreise. Hauptsache das Bier schmeckt
> 
> Also kurz Bescheid geben.



Egal um 19 Uhr sind wir da.


----------



## Nismo99 (23. Juni 2011)

...also 1900h dann im Suzannas?!

Bis später.

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## randi (23. Juni 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> ...also 1900h dann im Suzannas?!
> 
> Bis später.
> 
> ...



Wir sind um 19 Uhr in Suzannas.


----------



## urs86 (23. Juni 2011)

servus,

coole Sache mit dem Stammtisch und der tour zusammen.

Leider muss ich noch etwas auf ein paar Teile für mein Bike warten und jetzt am Sonntag wird das Wetter so gut .... naja,

würde aber gerne mal bei einer gemeinsammen runde teilnehmen ich komme aus Rothenbergen und in ein paar tagen wieder start klar.

Ich denke wir sehen uns mal bin des öffteren am Paradies und dann in richtung Blockhaus unterwegs und in Haitz (haitzer-trail) fahr ich dann den langen Schotterweg richtung heimat zurück 

ich freu mich auf die kommenden tage 

gruß urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (25. Juni 2011)

War eine schöne gemütliche Runde am Donnerstag in Suzanna`s Bar.
Und jetzt heißt es die Regenlücken nutzen


----------



## urs86 (25. Juni 2011)

ja echt ****** Wetter , naja ab morgen soll es ja wieder gut werden und ab Mittwoch bin ich auch wieder fahr bereit 
werde aber wohl erst am Wochenende wirklich zum fahren kommen, muss die tage lange arbeiten.

Wenn das Wetter gut ist werde ich kommenden Sonntag zum Hahnenkamm starten will über dicke Tanne und Buchberg fahren 

und morgen geht es mit Freundin und zweit Rad nach Seligenstadt zum Eis essen, geht halt leider nur Rad weg da die Federung net so dolle is aber immerhin 

bb
urs


----------



## randi (25. Juni 2011)

urs86 schrieb:


> ja echt ****** Wetter , naja ab morgen soll es ja wieder gut werden und ab Mittwoch bin ich auch wieder fahr bereit
> werde aber wohl erst am Wochenende wirklich zum fahren kommen, muss die tage lange arbeiten.
> 
> Wenn das Wetter gut ist werde ich kommenden Sonntag zum Hahnenkamm starten will über dicke Tanne und Buchberg fahren
> ...


Wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Eis Essen.


----------



## Nismo99 (27. Juni 2011)

@Andi: Kann es sein, dass Du mir gestern in Bieber entgegen gekommen bist?

Bin gestern in Frammersbach mitgefahren, oje. Bin zwar nur die Kurzstrecke gefahren (34Km/850Hm), für mich waren das gestern gefühlte 100Km  Der aufgeweichte Waldboden hat mir gut zu schaffen gemacht.

@Urs: Du fährst nich zufällig ein Scott und wir sind uns neulich im Wald begegnet?!?

Ab nächster Woche bin ich wieder beim biken dabei


----------



## Marc555 (27. Juni 2011)

Wer dir alles entgegen kommt, tse,tse,tse... Vielleicht fährste immer in die falsche Richtung???
Gut das du nicht auf der Autobahn bist!


----------



## Nismo99 (27. Juni 2011)

...können auch Hallus [Halluzinationen] gewesen sein


----------



## Marc555 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich sag noch: Laß die Finger von den Pilzen!!!


----------



## Nismo99 (27. Juni 2011)

...die erste Verpflegung gabs erst bei Km 24, da musste ich mich diesen komisch anmutenden Pilzen bedienen 

Ok, genug Mist gebabbelt.

Habe am WE erfolgreich mein Innenlager verbaut, Kassette auf meinem neuen LRS montiert und jetzt hänge ich an den Kurbeln fest  Bekomme die linke Kurbel (Truvativ Noir) nicht vollständig auf den Innenlagerkranz (GXP Team) geschoben...hmmm. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## youngtalentt (28. Juni 2011)

gibts hier auch frerider ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elfGrad (28. Juni 2011)

youngtalentt schrieb:


> gibts hier auch frerider ?


ja hier gibts auch Freerider


----------



## randi (28. Juni 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> @Andi: Kann es sein, dass Du mir gestern in Bieber entgegen gekommen bist?



Hi Niam,

sehr sehr gut möglich, bin um ca. 11:45 durch Bieber Richtung Frammersbach, und um 14 Uhr wieder zurück gefahren. Waren zu zweit, Harry war auch dabei.

Mit der Truvativkurbel muß ich live draufkucken. Ab Mittwoch ist meine Kellerwerkstatt wieder geöffnet 
Auf der virtullen Warteliste stand noch eine Bremsenentlüftung, außer der Kollege hat es selber geschafft.


----------



## randi (28. Juni 2011)

elfGrad schrieb:


> ja hier gibts auch Freerider



Und es werden immer mehr


----------



## Marc555 (28. Juni 2011)

Würde mich auch eher in diese Kategorie einordnen, obwohl mein Drahtgeflecht etwas anderes zu sagen scheint.
Wie wäre es denn mit einer "primär Berg ab orientierten" Tour (Der Andi zieht uns zunächst alle die Berge hoch!!)
Ein paar schöne Stellen gibt es ja.

Gruß


----------



## Nismo99 (29. Juni 2011)

@ Andi: Ich war derjenige, der gehupt hat (schwarzer Kombi) 

@Freerider: Ich bin auf alle Fälle dabei, wenns bergab geht  Ich habe bisher noch keine "richtige" Bergab-Strecke hier kennen gelernt, bin aber schwer dran interessiert. Andi sprach neulich von einem größeren Kicker im Wald... *hin will*


----------



## Nismo99 (29. Juni 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Mit der Truvativkurbel muß ich live draufkucken. Ab Mittwoch ist meine Kellerwerkstatt wieder geöffnet
> Auf der virtullen Warteliste stand noch eine Bremsenentlüftung, außer der Kollege hat es selber geschafft.


 
Hi Andi,

ich komme besser nicht mit der Kurbel vorbei, sonst müsste ich Dich noch mit allem anderem Kram überfallen [Gabeleinbau, Bremsenentlüftung (Avid)...] und Du würdest mich nicht mehr loswerden  Es sei denn, man kann bei Dir einen Workshop buchen  

Kennt jemand von Euch eine Werkstatt im MKK, der ich meinen Kram in die Hand drücken kann zewcks Komplettaufbau? Für einen einmaligen Aufbau möchte ich mir ungern eine Werkstatt aufbauen. 

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (29. Juni 2011)

@Nismo: Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, aber mit deinen clicks an der Kurbel würde ich nicht unbedingt nach Kickern schreien.
Welche Kicker in welchem Wald? Gib mal PN-Info! Pleeeeease.


----------



## Nismo99 (29. Juni 2011)

Die Klicks gehören hoffentlich bald der Vergangenheit an, zumindest am Fully. Sobald das Hardtail fertig ist, kommen wieder die Plattformpedale ans Waldsofa.


----------



## randi (29. Juni 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> Die Klicks gehören hoffentlich bald der Vergangenheit an, zumindest am Fully. Sobald das Hardtail fertig ist, kommen wieder die Plattformpedale ans Waldsofa.



Du hast eine private Nachricht


----------



## Nismo99 (29. Juni 2011)

Du auch


----------



## urs86 (30. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

Nein kann nicht sein das du mich gesehen hast , bin nicht gefahren und wenn dann musst du nach einem weißen Stumpjumper schauen.


FREERIDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!   jaaaa hier 

hab vor am Sonntag ne runde zu drehen endlich ist meine Kette geliefert worden 



einen guten bike shop hmmmm ich bin sehr überzeugt vom Cycle point Stock der ist in Hailer , kann dir aber nicht versprechen das der dein bike zusammenbaut 

viele grüße urs


----------



## randi (30. Juni 2011)

urs86 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> einen guten bike shop hmmmm ich bin sehr überzeugt vom Cycle point Stock der ist in Hailer viele grüße urs


der ist in Meerholz

bei einem hast Du Recht die bessere Werkstatt ist in Hailer 

 bikework D in Gelnhausen würde ich empfehlen


----------



## urs86 (1. Juli 2011)

hi

ja stimmt der ist in Meerholz 

was hast oder besser gesagt stört dich denn am Stock?
denn ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden


gruß urs


----------



## urs86 (1. Juli 2011)

so jungs es rumpelt zwar über rothenbergen 

aber ich werde jetzt mal richtung Blockhaus starten und über den Haitzer trail langsam die kurfe kratzen vieleicht trifft man sich ja


----------



## Marc555 (1. Juli 2011)

Am Samstag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## urs86 (1. Juli 2011)

ja denke schon, 
allerdings mit meiner freundin en bissi mountainbike fahren üben 

werden so gegen 16-17.00 uhr losfahren in richtung blockhaus 

war ja heute da, kein Mensch im Wald 

bin dann mal die neuen trails gefahren war sau geil besonders der wenn man am Blockhaus grade die waldautobahn hochfährt und dann gehts links ab 
wenn man nicht aufpasst springt man auch en stück 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (3. Juli 2011)

...ich werde morgen so gegen 1800h eine kleine Runde drehen.

Blockhaus - Vier Fichten - Gettenbach - Blockhaus

Falls jemand Lust hat, am besten nochmal kurz bescheid geben zwecks Treffpunkt/Uhrzeit.

VG,
Nismo


----------



## Marc555 (3. Juli 2011)

Bin warsteinlich erst Di wieder unterwegs. Hatte gestern mit einer kleinen Trailmanipulation zu tun (Wirklich süß diese kleinen Ästchen und so gleichmäßig verteilt...). Gut das die Schwalbe fliegen kann (Häslein hüpf).
War allerdings im Freigericht Richtung Bayern unterwegs. War auch mehr ein Verbindungstrail zwischen zwei Waldautobahnen.
Die Guten Trails hier in der Nähe erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit - Wenn man die Regenschäden außer acht läßt.

Gruß
555


----------



## Marc555 (5. Juli 2011)

@Randi: Laß mal den nächsten Stammtisch oder Hausrunde planen. Ich denke wir bekommen noch Zuwachs aus dem Freigericht.

Hab heute einen Mitradler aus Somborn getroffen 
(Gruß an dieser Stelle).
Wäre schön wenn sich eine kleine Tour planen ließe.


----------



## randi (5. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> @Randi: Laß mal den nächsten Stammtisch oder Hausrunde planen. Ich denke wir bekommen noch Zuwachs aus dem Freigericht.
> 
> Hab heute einen Mitradler aus Somborn getroffen
> (Gruß an dieser Stelle).
> Wäre schön wenn sich eine kleine Tour planen ließe.



Komme morgen wieder nach G-Town, dann können wir evtl. am Freitag Abend eine lockere MTB-Tour fahren.


----------



## youngtalentt (6. Juli 2011)

Ok , haben sich ja welche gemeldet , wie vielhm fahrt ihr oder schiebt ihr hoch und fahrt ihr gebaute strecken oder waldwege


----------



## elfGrad (6. Juli 2011)

youngtalentt schrieb:


> Ok , haben sich ja welche gemeldet , wie vielhm fahrt ihr oder schiebt ihr hoch und fahrt ihr gebaute strecken oder waldwege


Sowohl als auch würd ich da bei beidem antworten, wobei Waldwege eher selten bergab eher bergauf und schieben kommt eben ganz auf den Ort an wo ich fahre.


----------



## Marc555 (7. Juli 2011)

Ja, stimmt. Manchmal Jeep ich auch hoch!


----------



## Marc555 (11. Juli 2011)

Alle im Urlaub?


----------



## randi (11. Juli 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Alle im Urlaub?



Ne bis Mittwoch in Koblenz. Puh  ist das hier Steil. Bin heute dem Moseltal entflohen. Die Weinberge sind ordentlich steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (11. Juli 2011)

Deshalb heißt es ja Wein-Berge 

Fahr doch bis Boppard, dann geht`s recht wellig bergab!!! 
(hab ich gehört!)


----------



## urs86 (12. Juli 2011)

ja ja koblenz,
da war ich auch schon mit em bike.

sind von Bad Ems her die lahn endlang geeiert wochenends bei gutem wetter ist nur viel zu viel los


----------



## Nismo99 (12. Juli 2011)

...so, aus dem Urlaub zurück und fast wieder bereit zum radeln. wenn die nächsten tage was geht, besser noch am wochenende, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Fehli (22. Juli 2011)

Tag.  

kleine Info: Der Schlüchterner Radsport Verein veranstaltet heute Abend eine kleine geführte Mtb Runde für jedermann durch den angrenzenden Forst. Falls jemand Bock hat, Treffpunkt am Feuerwehr Gerätehaus am Kreisel nach der Tankstelle.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Fehli (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Runde, morgen ab halb elf wollen wir eine Buchbergrunde fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzufahren einfach melden.
Sonntag solls ja regnen.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Marc555 (22. Juli 2011)

Bin `raus. Fahr nach Stromberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (23. Juli 2011)

...hmm, ich wäre echt gerne mit zum Buchberg, zumal ich noch NIE dort war. Schon oft drüber gelesen, aber bisher noch nicht unter die stollen genommen. Evtl klappts ja nächste woche nochmal?!? 

Bin noch im Bereitschaftsdienst, daher ist bis Montag kein Ausritt möglich 

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## Fehli (29. Juli 2011)

Moin, wie schaut´s, hat dies We jemand Interesse an ner Buchbergtour.
Ich kanns euch nur ans Herz legen. Sind dort letztes We einen neuen Trail gefahren, den ich noch nicht kannte und der ist sogar relativ lang.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## LoFunk (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Fehli,

ich bin dabei.. 

-=RideOn=-

cheers LoFunk


----------



## SamyJenkins (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Fehli,

meinst du den ab dem Buchbergturm, einen von den dreien die in der Nähe der dicken Tanne beginnen, oder einen gänzlich neuen?


----------



## Fehli (29. Juli 2011)

Kurz vorm Parkplatz oben gehts rechts durchs Gebüsch runter aufn ersten Parallelweg (kleiner Trail) dann rechts runter, nach ca 500 Metern links... 
also glaub nicht das das einer von denen ist, die Du meinst oder?

Gruß


----------



## Marc555 (30. Juli 2011)

Moin Marcus,
wann geht´s  bei dir los? Sims doch mal die Daten!

555


----------



## LoFunk (30. Juli 2011)

Servus,
habe gerade mit Fehli telefoniert. Wir starten heute um ca 14:00 am unteren Buchberg Parkplatz. Die Tour geht wie Fehli schon beschrieben hat den kleinen Buchberg Trail nach Rodenbach runter, dann Richtung Oberrodenbach am Schützenhaus im Wald vorbei, zu den Tennisplätzen, den Trail zur Dicken Tanne hoch, rüber zum Klappermühlchen, evtl. mit option auf den Hahnenkamm je nach Wetter, Kondition Lust und Laune. Das Motto: so viele Trails wie möglich  

cheers LoFunk


----------



## Marc555 (30. Juli 2011)

Wir kommen von der B8 aus in Richtung Birkenhainer. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja.

555


----------



## SamyJenkins (30. Juli 2011)

@Fehli: Nein, ich glaube den kenne ich bisher nicht - werde mal danach ausschau halten.


----------



## Nismo99 (31. Juli 2011)

...ich fürchte ich kann hier keinen besonders großen Beitrag zu Trails leisten bis auf den schon genannten Haitzer Trail sowie der Blockhaus Trail.

Wenn jemand Lust hat im Laufe der Woche nochmal rund um den Buchberg zu fahren, bin ich gern dabei. War am Samstag verhindert. 

Heute war ich in Wombach. Stellenweise wirklich fordernde Trails. Gerade weils nass war und dadurch die Trails sehr ausgewaschen waren.Die Wurzeln und Steine habens nicht leichter gemacht. Aber der Wald rund um Frammersbach/Lohr macht schon viel her!

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (1. August 2011)

Nur ein schlechter Zauberer verrät seine Tricks!
Du musst der Bruderschaft beitreten, dann wirst du jeden Trail kennenlernen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





555


----------



## SamyJenkins (2. August 2011)

Genau, weil der Förster ohne ein MTB-Forum seinen Wald nicht kennt - Förster und Jäger bewegen sich ja bekannterweise NUR auf forstautobahnen und würden Trails ohne Foren niemals finden... 

BTW: Die Trails auf den Heiligenköpfen und am Buchberg sind sowohl den ansässigen Jägern als auch dem Forstbetrieb bekannt und werden geduldet! Die Trails in Horbach wurden mir von älteren Herrschaften (Wanderer u. Mitglieder des Vogelschutz) empfohlen, die werden bestimmt auch nur in geheimen MTB-Kreisen bekannt sein...


----------



## Marc555 (2. August 2011)

Bla, bla, bla. Nix.

Heiligenkopf war neulich verblockt, genau wie ein Trail in Horbach. 
Und nein es war nicht die böse Hexe!

Hex, hex.

Wanderer und Vogelschutz, so, so.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hex, hex.



555


----------



## Marc555 (2. August 2011)

Nix, Gar Nix, Gaaaaaaaar Nix!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hex, hex.


----------



## SamyJenkins (3. August 2011)

Ist irgendwas mit dir? Wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast kannst du mir auch gerne eine PN schreiben anstatt mir ständig wieder mit polemischen Kommentaren und persönlichen Beleidigungen zu begegnen - auch wenn du diese Beiträge im Nachhinein editierst.

Und zum Thema: 
Deine beobachtungen auf dem Heiligenkopf (du meinst wahrscheinlich die Kante) habe ich auch gemacht, und zwar jeden Tag. 

Neulich habe ich oben jemanden vom Forstbetrieb getroffen (parkte mit seinem silbernen SUV direkt am eingang des Trails, beweisfotos schicke ich dir auf Anfrage gerne) und dieser wusste von nichts und hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Bikern in der Gegend (genauso wie das Forstamt Hanau-Wolfgang und sämtliche Jäger die ich bisher treffen konnte, davon 2 mitten im Wald und eine ganze Ansammlung bei der Jagdhütte auf Niedermittlauer Seite).

Ich erinnere hier nur kurz daran dass das Hessische Forstschutzgesetzt weniger streng als das von Bayern oder BaWü ist, wir also nicht zwingend gegen Gesetze verstoßen wenn wir an der frischen Luft unseren Spaß haben. Und sofern wir uns im Walde erwachsener und rücksichtsvoller verhalten als hier im Forum, bekommen wir, zumindest mit den Offiziellen, keine Probleme.


----------



## Fehli (3. August 2011)

Ich versteh den Sinn zwar nicht, aber bös war´s von ihm bestimmt nicht gemeint.

Das mit den Trails im Wald ist für die Forstbehörden ein wachsendes Problem, da die Freeridergemeinde ja deutlich boomt in den letzten Jahren. Bei mir im Raum Gelnhausen gibt es einen wunderbaren Trail, den ich auch letzte Woche erst entdeckt habe. Und schwupp, sah ich das Schild der Forstbehörde "MTB fahren strengstens verboten, Zuwiderhandlungen werden Strafrechtlich verfolgt".
Das ist das erste seiner Art im heimischen Wald. Auf dem Trail sind einige Kicker und Anlieger gebaut gewesen. Vielleicht gabs einen Unfall, oder der Förster versucht kommende Unfälle zu vermeiden.
Zumindest ist das Bekanntmachen von Trails im Forum eine Sache, die wir lassen sollten. 
In dem Lokalforum der Taunusbiker zB. haben sich auch Mitarbeiter der Behörden eingeklinkt um Informationen auszuspionieren.

Gruß


----------



## SamyJenkins (3. August 2011)

Jeden meiner Beiträge mit schlechter Polemik und aussagen wie "Armes Würstchen" zu kommentieren legt schon eine gewisse böse Absicht nahe, auch wenn er seine Beiträge im nachhinein zensiert weil sie ihm peinlich sind.

Werde meine Trailauflistung zensieren (war ja nur eine gut gemeinte idee, tut mir echt leid), habe aber eine Frage: Wo steht dieses Schild? Ist das einer der von mir aufgezählten Trails?

zumindest die mehr oder minder natürlichen Trails (alte Trampelpfade etc) ohne künstliche Aufbauten wie Kicker o.ä. scheinen bisher doch noch recht problemlos zu sein, zumindest signalisierte dies die in Meerholz/Hailer angetroffene Person des Forstbetriebs (die mir versicherte dass sie NICHTS mit der immer wiederkehrenden Blockade der Kante zu tun hat) und sämtliche (!) Jäger die ich bisher antreffen konnte.

Allerdings bin ich auch nicht in Downhillmontur unterwegs und gehe freundlich auf die Leute zu, daher sind die Reaktionen auch meist postiv.


----------



## Fehli (3. August 2011)

Mal ne Frage Samy. Bist Du Downhillorientiert oder CC Fahrer. Dann könnten wir die Dinge evtl mal live begutachten.

Den Trail nenne ich dir mal in einer PN

Hier in der Region scheinen die Förster noch nicht so genervt zu sein.
Doch wenn mich mal einer sehen sollte, wenn ich Abseits der gesicherten Wege fahre, könnte es zumindest eine kleine Standpauke geben (vorausgesetzt er bekommt mich überhaupt zum stehen).
Es ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, das aus Haftungstechnischen Gründen das Verlassen der Wege nicht gestattet ist.

Gruß


----------



## Fehli (3. August 2011)

Und nun nochmal für alle die auch gern mal den Berg hochfahren:

Am So. ist vom Hessisch Bayrischen Radvierer eine Teilveranstaltung in Elters in der Rhön

http://www.radvierer.de/unser-verein/uebersicht.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (3. August 2011)

@ Jenkins: Mir ist nix peinlich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ich wollte nur kein weiteres Öl ins Feuer giessen, denn immerhin sind wir aus der gleichen Ecke und sollten zusammenarbeiten und nicht gegeneinander. Da gibt es weit bessere unbereifte Feindbilder!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Außerdem hält der Herr ja gut gegen! Oder?


@Fehli: Genau wie auf dem HK gehe ich hier nicht unbedingt von etwas "offiziellem" aus, auch wenn das "Schild" in etwa 3m Höhe in DIN A4 eingeleimt ist. Viel interessanter ist das Wasserschutzgebietsschild. 
Vielleicht ist den Kreiswerken der vermehrte Publikumsverkehr aufgefallen und ein Dorn im Auge. Es könnte auf eine Einzäunung des Fassungsbereiches hinauslaufen was wiederum mit Kosten verbunden ist. Und wer hat heut zu Tage schon Geld??? Vielleicht auch nur ein oller Anwohner!


Ich habe allerdings eine seeeehr schöne Line im Auge, die allerdings etwas Pflege benötigt. Die Streckenlänge entschädigt dann allerdings wieder für die anfallende Arbeit! Wäre mit einigen Chickenways auch für nicht zwangsläufig Abwärtsorientierte interessant. Sprich Hardtail und CC. (Keine Anspielung)!
Mehr Info über PN!

555


----------



## Nismo99 (8. August 2011)

Hi in die Runde,

war jemand beim Rad-Vierer? Wenn ja, wie wars?

Hat jemand Lust am Mittwoch/Donnerstag 'ne Runde zu drehen?

@randi: Bist Du die Woche wieder da?

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## Fehli (8. August 2011)

Hab Sonntag morgen ausm Fenster geschaut uns sah den Himmel und den Regen. Da wollt ich net in die Rhön...ich Memme.

Welche Uhrzeit hast du denn eingeplant für Mi/Do, da ich momentan am Arbeiten bin und erst so ab halb sechs rum Zeít hab

Gruß Marcus


----------



## Nismo99 (8. August 2011)

...genau meine Zeit  Könnte u.U. 1800h werden. 

An was für `ne Runde haste gedacht? Buchberg  

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## Fehli (8. August 2011)

Ich würd ne lokale Runde vorschlagen. Den Buchberg/Alzenau Forst würd ich am Wochenende fahren, da hat noch der Lofunk und Konsorten Interesse dran mitzufahren.

Gruß


----------



## Marc555 (8. August 2011)

@Fehli: Du hast Post.
Gib noch mal Meldung was wann geht. Vielleicht kann man ja was ausmachen.

Gruß
555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (8. August 2011)

@Fehli: lokale Runde klingt top! denkst du an eine fully-orientierte tour oder eher WABs?

@Marc: was passt Dir besser, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?

@Rest: Wäre top, wenn wir mal eine größere Runde starten könnten. Also einfach mitfahren


----------



## randi (8. August 2011)

Hab die Gabel auseinandergenommen. Zum ZUsammenbau fehlt mir die Zeit und ca. 60 ml Gabelöl W 15. Aber ich arbeite daran


----------



## Nismo99 (8. August 2011)

@randi: dann wäre donnerstag wahrscheinlich tendenziell besser, oder? 

war gestern ein bisschen im wald spazieren....ja, ohne bike  und habe dabei wieder neues "Material" entdeckt....jammi jammi. habe nur den ausgang gesehen, sah aber schon ziemlich cool aus. und schön steil isses


----------



## Marc555 (8. August 2011)

Donnerstag da donnerts, wenn man den Wetterfröschen Glauben schenkt. Dann kommt wohl nur Mittwoch in Frage.
Wenn ich morgen nicht fahre, bin ich warsteinlich Mi. am Start.

555


----------



## Marc555 (9. August 2011)

Bike beim Doktor! Bin für den Rest der Woche raus.
Sorry Nismo. 

555


----------



## randi (9. August 2011)

Öl steht in der Werkstatt, werde morgen der Gabel wieder Leben einhauchen.


----------



## Nismo99 (9. August 2011)

@555: schaad, dann ein anner mal

@randi: wie siehts bei dir mit morgen aus? bist du im HO? eventuell packst du es ja doch?

@fehli: bist du am start?


----------



## Fehli (10. August 2011)

Bin dabei. Heut oder morgen?


----------



## Nismo99 (10. August 2011)

ich bin relativ flexibel. heute kann ich erst ab 1830h, morgen ab 1730h.

wie passts dir besser? 

wo treffen wir uns? ich komme aus Richtung Innenstadt GN.


----------



## Fehli (10. August 2011)

Och heut würd schon passen. 
Morgen kann ich erst ab kurz nach sechs.
Wollen im Spessart fahren, bei mir auf der Höchster Seite? Könnten uns in Höchst treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyJenkins (10. August 2011)

@Fehli: Mein Bike ist eher CC-orientiert (CC-Fully mit 120mm FW) - allerdings nur damit ich mich bergauf nicht allzusehr quälen muss  Prinzipiell gilt: Irgendwie den Berg hochkommen und dann so anspruchsvoll (Sprünge, Wurzeln etc) und schnell wie möglich wieder runter. Der Eselsweg bspw hat mich in der Hinsicht etwas enttäuscht - fühle mich eher auf dem Hufeisen/Haitztrail/Horbachtrails/Kante wohl

@Marc555: Alles klar, belassen wir's dabei.


----------



## Nismo99 (10. August 2011)

ok, dann komme ich auch mit meinem fully [120mm].

also höchst? am hirsch?


----------



## Fehli (10. August 2011)

@Nismo: Ich glaub das hast Du falsch verstanden. Samy hat sich nicht angemeldet, mit seinem Fully mitzufahren, sondern hat auf ne ältere Frage von mir geantwortet, oder?

Von daher, ich würde eher das leichtere Rad mitnehmen.

Hirsch ist gut, 18,30 oder später?

Gruß


----------



## Nismo99 (10. August 2011)

aaaah, ok. wenn das so ist komme ich mit meinem HT.

1830h am Hirsch passt. Ich seh zu, dass ich zeitig aus'm Brüo komm'.

@randi: was macht deine gabel?


----------



## SamyJenkins (10. August 2011)

@Fehli: Rischdisch!
@Nismo: Sorry für die Verwirrung!


----------



## randi (11. August 2011)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> aaaah, ok. wenn das so ist komme ich mit meinem HT.
> 
> 1830h am Hirsch passt. Ich seh zu, dass ich zeitig aus'm Brüo komm'.
> 
> @randi: was macht deine gabel?



Hi,

Gabel ist eingebaut. Habe nicht soviel Zeit, sollte so gegen 19:30 spätestens zurück sein.


----------



## Nismo99 (11. August 2011)

Hi Randi,

ich bin für heute leider raus. Muss für meine Eltern heute noch einen Wäschtrockner besorgen :-/ Wie siehts mit morgen aus?

Abgesehen davon würde ich wahrscheinlich heute keinen Berg mehr hochkommen, so wie mich Fehli gestern durch die Wälder gepeitscht hat 

@Fehli: Cooler Ausritt gestern!

Grüße,
Nismo


----------



## Fehli (11. August 2011)

Jo, war schön. Und heut ist´s Wetter wieder schön, wie fein.
Können ja demnächst mal ne längere Runde fahren. Bissi trainieren für Rossbach 

Gruß


----------



## Marc555 (16. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (19. August 2011)

...bis Montag hab ich noch Bereitschaft, d.h.bikefreie Zeit 

Den Wetterfröschen nach zu urteilen werden wir nächste Woche beste Bedingungen zum biken haben.

Wie siehts aus mit Dienstag 1800h: ~35Km/~800Hm?


----------



## Marc555 (19. August 2011)

Morgen Biketouren beim 1. Biketag des MTB Club Neuses.  Verschiedene Touren möglich (Ladys, MTB1, MTB2 und Freeride?). Bikecheck 13.00h Landgasthof Fernblick in Neuses.

Mehr Info unter 3xw.mtb-neuses.de.

Viel Schbass allen Teilnehmern.


555


----------



## Nismo99 (20. August 2011)

...hätt ich mir gern mal angesehen, trage aber noch meine fußfessel [firmenhandy] bis montag mit mir rum :-/

hab eben eine kurze runde rund ums blockhaus gemacht und musste feststellen, dass irgendein spaßvogel "einen" trail mit stämmen und ästen zugemüllt hat.


----------



## Marc555 (20. August 2011)

Hallo Niam,
willkommen in der lustigen Welt des Mountainbiken.
Zur Zeit ist es wieder richtig schlimm! Trails werden manipuliert und ganze Kickerbatterien dem Erdboden gleich gemacht. 
Arme Welt in der so ein paar armen Würstel wie wir es sind jegliche Freude direkt zu nichte gemacht wird 
Die Wanderlobby ist uns einfach überlegen. Da steckt zu viel Vitamin B dahinter.


555


----------



## randi (21. August 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hallo Niam,
> willkommen in der lustigen Welt des Mountainbiken.
> Zur Zeit ist es wieder richtig schlimm! Trails werden manipuliert und ganze Kickerbatterien dem Erdboden gleich gemacht.
> Arme Welt in der so ein paar armen Würstel wie wir es sind jegliche Freude direkt zu nichte gemacht wird
> ...



Dieses Jahr werden viele Trails mit Ästen und ... versperrt. Liegt wohl an der hohen MTB Population und dass immer Biker Trails fahren (macht ja auch am meisten Spass).

Wer andern eine Gurke brät, hat ein Gurkenbratgerät. Oder so.


----------



## Nismo99 (22. August 2011)

Treffpunkt morgen 1800h am Rewe in Altenhaßlau. Da die Tage merklich kürzer werden, wird die Runde wahrscheinlich net soo riesig ausfallen.

@randi: bist du in GN oder in Koblenz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nismo99 (22. August 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr werden viele Trails mit Ästen und ... versperrt. Liegt wohl an der hohen MTB Population und dass immer Biker Trails fahren (macht ja auch am meisten Spass).
> 
> Wer andern eine Gurke brät, hat ein Gurkenbratgerät. Oder so.


 
Zum Glück aber gibts noch den ein oder anderen unverseuchten Trail


----------



## Fehli (22. August 2011)

Aha, Rewe. Was ist eigentlich mit Kassel, was Du letzt erwähnt hast?

Gruß Fehli


----------



## Nismo99 (22. August 2011)

...da noch ein weiterer Bekannter mitfährt wäre Altenhaßlau organisatorisch praktischer. Er kommt aus Großenhausen angedüst. 

Kassel, genauer gesagt Roßbach hätt` ich auch schon Lust, aber da müssten wir halt die Bikes transportieren :-/  

Was meinste?


----------



## randi (22. August 2011)

Hallihallo,


morgen in der Puppenkiste (Augsburg) weiß nicht wann ich in G-Town ankomme. Viel Spaß


----------



## crushkill (27. August 2011)

Hi, zum Thema verbaute Trails.
Vor einiger Zeit muß ein Bericht im GT gewesen sein, indem ein 34 Jähriger Biker sich im Hailerer Wald den Arm gebrochen hat, nachdem er in eine "Falle" gefahren ist. Ich habe das heute nur gehört und würde gerne wissen, ob jemand den Bericht gelesen hat und mir sagen kann, wo genau das war. Gerne auch per PM. 

Gruß Crushkill


----------



## mobdel (28. August 2011)

crushkill schrieb:


> Hi, zum Thema verbaute Trails.
> Vor einiger Zeit muß ein Bericht im GT gewesen sein, indem ein 34 Jähriger Biker sich im Hailerer Wald den Arm gebrochen hat, nachdem er in eine "Falle" gefahren ist. Ich habe das heute nur gehört und würde gerne wissen, ob jemand den Bericht gelesen hat und mir sagen kann, wo genau das war. Gerne auch per PM.
> 
> Gruß Crushkill



Die ganze Diskussion kannst Du hier nachlesen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540443

Gruß Mobdel


----------



## diggar (29. August 2011)

Servus an alle aktiven Gelnhäuser!

Nach knapp 4 Monatiger Bike zwang Pause bin ich nun auch wieder aktiv. Leider mit nicht zu verachtenem Trainingsrückstand 

Aber würde mich freuen wenn ich mich euch mal bei einer Tour anschließen könnte. 

Greetz aus Langenselbold


----------



## Fehli (29. August 2011)

Der Tipp für´s nächste Wochenende

http://www.radvierer.de/kothen/informationen-kothen.html


Gruß


----------



## randi (29. August 2011)

mobdel schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion kannst Du hier nachlesen!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=540443
> 
> Gruß Mobdel




Habe den Bericht in der Zeitung gelesen. War nicht so gut geschrieben, finde ich. Hoffentlich gibt es keine Nachahmer. 
Es werden schon seit über zwanzig Jahre bestimmte trails im Hailerer Wald, vor allem die Steinbruchabfahrt,
durch Äste oder Baumstämme unfahrbar gemacht. Gerne werden die durch Windbruch umgestürtzten Bäume auch mal etwas länger liegen gelassen. 
Ich befolge die alte Motocrosserregel, sich Abfahrten und schwierige Geländeabschnitte vor dem befahren  genau anzusehen,  auch nicht immer. 
Soll aber vor "Fallen" aber nicht vor dem Fallen schützen.

Dem Verletzten wünsche Ich gute Besserung.


----------



## Nismo99 (30. August 2011)

Fehli schrieb:


> Der Tipp für´s nächste Wochenende
> 
> http://www.radvierer.de/kothen/informationen-kothen.html
> 
> ...


 
..Sonntag bin ich leider verhindert :-/

@fehli: bist du eigtl in Rrossbach mitgefahren? 

Am Samstag um 1300h ist Streckenbesichtigung der Spessart Challenge. Hier werde ich vermutlich mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fehli (1. September 2011)

Nöö, bin ich nicht. Zwei Geburtstage vor dem Sonntag plus Wetter plus die Tatsache das mein Rad nicht fertig ist haben mich dazu bewogen am Sonntag einfach liegenzubleiben.
Wie war´s bei dir?


----------



## Nismo99 (8. September 2011)

Fehli schrieb:


> Nöö, bin ich nicht. Zwei Geburtstage vor dem Sonntag plus Wetter plus die Tatsache das mein Rad nicht fertig ist haben mich dazu bewogen am Sonntag einfach liegenzubleiben.
> Wie war´s bei dir?


 
Richtige Entscheidung! War ein riesen Schlammschlacht. Eine Abfahrt war null fahrbar, insgesamt relativ nass, aber: Spaß hat 's gemacht 

Ist hier jemand bei der Streckenbegehnung der Spessart-Challenge mitgefahren? Mich würden mal die Eindrücke von der Strecke interessieren!


----------



## Fehli (9. September 2011)

Hab gestern meinen Rahmen wieder abgeholt. Schaltauge war in alle Himmelsrichtungen verbogen. Bau die Kiste jetzt wieder zusammen und bin dann zumindest Materialtechnisch wieder Einsatzbereit.
Will mich nicht zu weit ausm Fenster lehnen mit irgendwelchen Zusagen, aber ich würde die Challenge mal anpfeilen. 
14.09. ist übrigens Vormeldeschluss.
Wolle mer nochmal fahrn die Woch, oder auch det Wochenend?
Falls Interesse sag Bescheid!

Greetz Fehli


----------



## randi (27. Dezember 2011)

Damit wir mal aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen habe wir für morgen Mittwoch den 28.12.2011 eine Tour geplant.
Treffpunkt 10:20 Uhr boteka toskana in Bernbach
Lockere MTB Tour 2-3 h GA1

Bitte um Nachricht wer mitfahren möchte


----------



## Marc555 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi randi,
bist du die Tage nochmal unterwegs? 
Der Rest schläft schon/ noch???

555


----------



## randi (29. Dezember 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hi randi,
> bist du die Tage nochmal unterwegs?
> Der Rest schläft schon/ noch???
> 
> 555



Hi Marc555,


werde die Tage auf jeden Fall fahren. Bin aber schon im Marathontraining für 2012. Bei der gestrigen Tour waren wir zu viert. Hatten dann 58km und 950 Hm auf der Uhr. Für die Shuttlefraktion / Gravityfraktion wahrscheinlich ein Ausschlußkriterium. 
Werde hier die nächste Tour reinstellen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Marc555 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi randi,


58Km und 950 Hm bergab hört sich definitiv gut an 

Ich würde dann immer dazu stoßen wenn es bergab geht!

Mal im Ernst. Vielleicht mal ein Stückl mitfahren. Die Entfernung wäre für mich in Ordnung, die HM würde ich in deinem Tempo nicht mithalten können.
Ich wollte vielleicht mit einer Kollegin den Spessart Therme Duathlon im Mai mitmachen. Da bekommt mir etwas Training ganz gut.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## randi (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi Marc,

ja dann solltest Du auch die Höhen meter trainieren nicht nur die die Runtermeter. Morgen 10 Uhr in Rossbach Sylvesterfahrt des RFC Rossbach.


----------



## Marc555 (2. Januar 2012)

Hi,
die Woche fällt komplett flach. Ein Magen-Darm-Infekt hat sich bei mir eingenistet. 

Gruß
Marc

PS: Die angegebenen Höhenmeter bei diesem Duathlon krieg ich hin. Das Laufen danach wird ziehen wie Kaugummi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (2. Januar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Woche fällt komplett flach. Ein Magen-Darm-Infekt hat sich bei mir eingenistet.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Laufen ist auch nicht mein Ding. Einmal die Woche 45 min langen mir


----------



## urs86 (4. Januar 2012)

servus,

und ein schönes neues jahr.

Ich wollte mal fragen ob heute aktivitäten richtung hahnenkamm geplahnt sind.

Ich werde wohl so gegen 13 - 14.00 uhr mich auf den weg begeben, von rothenbergen aus.

grüße urs


----------



## randi (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo Urs,

heute leider nicht. Evtl. am Freitag so ab 10 Uhr.


----------



## urs86 (4. Januar 2012)

hi,

so wie heute morgen geschrieben, war ich heute auf dem hahnenkamm.
Viel los war nicht !!!
Die Trails sind sehr bedeckt und da ich schon lange nicht mehr dort war, viel es mir schwer die richtigen abfahrten zu finden. 

Am Wochenende will ich nochmal hin wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Das gute ist im Wald spürt man den Wind nicht so.

war heute nochjemand oben so gegen 15.00 uhr da ich ein paar leute gesehen habe??



jetzt erstmal auf die couch und mich von meiner freundin bekochen lassen 

servus 
urs


----------



## urs86 (7. Januar 2012)

was ein wetter, wenn es ja wenigstens schnee sein würde

naja dann werde ich mal den tannenbaum abschmücken und dann das bike putzen


----------



## Marc555 (9. Januar 2012)

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur ungeeignete Bekleidung.

Viel mehr würde mich interessieren wer auf dem kleinen Trail am Meerholzer Steinbruch immer die Handbremse angezogen hat. Jedes mal eine Bremsspur von oben bis unten. Wenn der Trail kaputt gebremst ist, brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn er von Wanderern verblockt und manipuliert wird.
Bremsen soll halt auch gelernt sein. Oder hat  jemand ´ne Formular zu Weihnachten bekommen?


Gruß
555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urs86 (9. Januar 2012)

naja ich bin gestern ne runde richtung blockhaus und hühnerhof gefahren,

Meerholz da gibt es soetwas wie einen trail  

ok danke den werde ich mal suchen, ist der in richtung waldfriedhof zu finden oder wie


----------



## Marc555 (9. Januar 2012)

Na ja hast recht, Trail wäre übertrieben. 
Eher kurz und anspruchslos. 
Wenns anfängt Spass zu machen ist es auch schon wieder vorbei.
Wie etwa 98% in Gegend

555


----------



## randi (9. Januar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur ungeeignete Bekleidung.
> 
> Viel mehr würde mich interessieren wer auf dem kleinen Trail am Meerholzer Steinbruch immer die Handbremse angezogen hat. Jedes mal eine Bremsspur von oben bis unten. Wenn der Trail kaputt gebremst ist, brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn er von Wanderern verblockt und manipuliert wird.
> Bremsen soll halt auch gelernt sein. Oder hat  jemand ´ne Formular zu Weihnachten bekommen?
> ...



Die ist mir auch schon ein paarmal aufgefallen. Ein paar sind aber von mir, die Anbremsspuren wenn es zwischen den Bäumen durchgeht.


----------



## Marc555 (9. Januar 2012)

Hey Andi,
das war kein anbremsen mehr... das hatte was von Acker pflügen. Könnte ja auch ein paar Kids gewesen sein.

555


----------



## agegrouper (8. Februar 2012)

Seit Ihr G-Town Biker eingefroren?


----------



## Fehli (9. Februar 2012)

Über was soll man auch anders reden als übers Wetter, bei dem Wetter. Oder gibts einen der bei der Kälte draußen fährt, ich net. Ich geh grad schwimmen wenn ich Spocht brauch und die Rolle halt.
Obwohls grad auch schon ein klein bissi Wärmer geworden ist draußen, oder soll ich sagen weniger kalt.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## urs86 (9. Februar 2012)

servus,

naja ich fahre ab und an mal richtung Freigericht zum Fitnesstudio und wieder zurück.

Das Wetter ist schon krass !!!!!

Aber es gibt ja noch Spinningkurse dort kommt man ins schwitzen 

bye


----------



## Marc555 (9. Februar 2012)

Wochenende mal jemand unterwegs?
Langsame Fahrt bergauf. Hab nur noch 9 Gänge. Zügig bergab....
Es sind noch Plätze frei!!!!

555


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Februar 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wochenende mal jemand unterwegs?
> Langsame Fahrt bergauf. Hab nur noch 9 Gänge. Zügig bergab....
> Es sind noch Plätze frei!!!!
> 
> 555



Wo Wie Wann?
Soll ich die spikesbewehrten Dackelschneider auf den gusseisernen Bock aufziehen?


----------



## Marc555 (11. Februar 2012)

Wenn sich von den Gelnhäuser Herren niemand meldet, sollte man sich auch nicht beschweren...


555


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elfGrad (11. Februar 2012)

Mein Radl werd ich ab heute erst wieder neu aufbaun also aktuell ohne fahrbarem Untersatz


----------



## randi (11. Februar 2012)

Letzten Sonntag die zwei Stunden waren schon kalt.
Achja fahre jetzt ein Cannondale Flash 29er, rollt wie Schmitz Katz.


----------



## Fehli (11. Februar 2012)

Schau an, ein MTB Event in Gelnhausen, obergeil, endlich mal ausschlafen vorm Rennen, wer organisiert das denn?

Marcus


----------



## Marc555 (11. Februar 2012)

Haben uns den Hahnenkamm hochgequält (Alle mit schwerem Gerät und wenig Gängen). 
Ich fand es heute erstaunlicher Weise gar nicht sooo kalt. Allerdings hatte ich auch mehr Lagen an als ´ne Zwiebel.

555


----------



## randi (12. Februar 2012)

Fehli schrieb:


> Schau an, ein MTB Event in Gelnhausen, obergeil, endlich mal ausschlafen vorm Rennen, wer organisiert das denn?
> 
> Marcus



Die Strecke hat ein Gelnhäuser ausbaldovert, werde mal nachfragen ob ich den Verlauf schon veröffentlichen darf.


----------



## Nismo99 (23. Februar 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag die zwei Stunden waren schon kalt.
> Achja fahre jetzt ein Cannondale Flash 29er, rollt wie Schmitz Katz.



schickes bike


----------



## mtb-spass (23. Februar 2012)

hey andi,

lieber drei zoll mehr im oberschenkel als an den rädern...;-)))


----------



## randi (23. Februar 2012)

Nismo99 schrieb:


> schickes bike



Hi Niam,  

 die Lefty ist Böckelsteif. Klar da läuft ein Vierkantrohr und kein rundes. Wollte ich nie haben "Lefty" und schongarniemalsnicht ein 29er HollandTrekkingCrossbike.

Bereue es schon, kauft Euch bloß kein 29er, alles Verarsche,nur Nachteile 


@ Marco genau 3 Zoll mehr an der richtigen Stelle  und Radfahren macht keinen Spass mehr 

Bin jetzt erstmal eine Woche in südlichen Gefilden, mit großen Rädern und dünnen Reifen, Rennrad nennt man das. Wobei ich mir schon überlegt habe Discnaben mit Rennradfelgen einzuspeichen und schon ist das 29er eine alternative zum Rennrad.
Aber aus biometrischen und ergonomischen Gründen ist das Rennrad am besten, in Sachen Sitzposition .....


----------



## randi (23. Februar 2012)

mtb-spass schrieb:


> hey andi,
> 
> lieber drei zoll mehr im oberschenkel als an den rädern...;-)))



wenn Du in meinen BLOG kuckst, wirst Du auch sehen dass die 26er Fraktion auch um das hohe C erweitert wurde. Leider nicht mit Lefty, aber die Fatty ist auch ein steifes Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fehli (28. Februar 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Aber aus biometrischen und ergonomischen Gründen ist das Rennrad am besten, in Sachen Sitzposition .....







Das hier meinst Du doch sicher mit Rennrad und so...oder?

...Rennradfelgen im Wald zu fahren, hmm? Im Ernst gemeint oder Spaß? Hätte da zumindest Bedenken, bezüglich der Stabilität.


----------



## Marc555 (28. Februar 2012)

Fehli schrieb:


> Das hier meinst Du doch sicher mit Rennrad und so...oder?
> 
> ...Rennradfelgen im Wald zu fahren, hmm? Im Ernst gemeint oder Spaß? Hätte da zumindest Bedenken, bezüglich der Stabilität.



Ich hätte bedenken bezüglich des Waldes!


----------



## randi (4. März 2012)

Fehli schrieb:


> Das hier meinst Du doch sicher mit Rennrad und so...oder?
> 
> ...Rennradfelgen im Wald zu fahren, hmm? Im Ernst gemeint oder Spaß? Hätte da zumindest Bedenken, bezüglich der Stabilität.



Hi, naja die Cyclecross ode Crossräder fahren seit Jahrzehnten mit 28er Rennradfelgen durch den Wald. Würde auf die Rennradfelgen auch Rennradreien aufziehen und auf der Straße fahren 
Aber das wäre nur ein Kompromiss. Nenene das Rennrad bleibt weiterhin im Stall


----------



## randi (10. März 2012)

[/IMG]Weil es hier so trübe ist zur Auflockerung ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche.

Marina di Ginosa


----------



## Fehli (14. März 2012)

extra fürs foto mal in radklamotten geworfen und danach wieder ab an strand, wa?


----------



## Marc555 (14. März 2012)

Das Bike ist bestimmt auch geliehen....


Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (15. März 2012)

alles mit Bildbearbeitung zusammengebastelt. 
Die km und Hm poste ich mal  lieber nicht ;-))) sonst sagt Ihr noch ich hätte den Garmin auf Motorrad spazieren gefahren.
 ok die längste Tour 140 km  Angebermodus off
dafür seit Ihr runterwegs schneller

Aber jetzt wird das Wetter hier ja auch gut.


----------



## Marc555 (15. März 2012)

Stimmt wahrscheinlich mit dem bergab...n
Letztes WE Beerfelden war schon ganz annehmbar, Federweg voll ausgenutzt.

Gruß


----------



## randi (15. März 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Stimmt wahrscheinlich mit dem bergab...n
> Letztes WE Beerfelden war schon ganz annehmbar, Federweg voll ausgenutzt.
> 
> Gruß



auf den Strecken bin ich nicht zu Hause, das Revier mache ich Euch nicht streitig   passt schon


----------



## Marc555 (15. März 2012)

Bin gestern mal wieder kurz durch heimische Revier geschlendert. Der Wald sieht ganz schön mitgenommen aus!

Mein Lumia spuckte nur 450hm auf knappen 20km aus. 
Muss gestehen das ich auch noch was am kränkeln bin. 

Ich mach dir "Dein" Revier also auch nicht streitig. 


555


----------



## randi (15. März 2012)

Der Wald ist für alle da, die sich entsprechend verhalten.


----------



## Marc555 (15. März 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Der Wald ist für alle da, die sich entsprechend verhalten.



Wahre Worte... Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. März 2012)

Anbei ne kleine Info für alle die es interessiert und die auf CC ausgelegt sind:

*Saisoneröffnung am 17.03.2012*


... weil es auch in Eurer Reichweite ist.

Schönes Bikewochenende


----------



## randi (16. März 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Anbei ne kleine Info für alle die es interessiert und die auf CC ausgelegt sind:
> 
> *Saisoneröffnung am 17.03.2012*
> 
> ...



vielen Dank für die INfo 

die Damentour bringt am meisten  und nach der Tour


----------



## Bikeholic (17. März 2012)

randi schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die INfo
> 
> die Damentour bringt am meisten  und nach der Tour


... wolltest Du auch die Damentour mitfahren?  Du alter Genießer!


----------



## randi (18. März 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... wolltest Du auch die Damentour mitfahren?  Du alter Genießer!



Mist, fällt ins Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elfGrad (2. April 2012)

Die Harvester haben beim Funkturm und bei Eidengesäss ja ordentlich gewütet


----------



## randi (2. April 2012)

elfGrad schrieb:


> Die Harvester haben beim Funkturm und bei Eidengesäss ja ordentlich gewütet



In Geiselbach auf der Trailabfahrt Richtung Neuses/Hufeisen liegen zwei dicke Baumstämme quer. 
Im Hailerer Wald ist der Ameisenwegtrail unfahrbar. Auf meiner kurzen Hausrunde am Sonntag mußte ich ein paar schöne trails die durch aktuelle Forstarbeiten unbefahrbar sind auslassen  
Der Anteil der Waldautobahnen nimmt leider zu


----------



## elfGrad (3. April 2012)

Da hilft nur eins Schaufel schnappen und wieder "aufräumen"


----------



## randi (3. April 2012)

elfGrad schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins Schaufel schnappen und wieder "aufräumen"



Mit ner Schaufel wird das zu einer Lebensaufgabe. Bagger muss da ran


----------



## Marc555 (4. April 2012)

Leider ein recht häufiges Bild zur Zeit. 
Mancher Orts bleibt einem nur noch die Spucke weg. Da sieht´s aus wie Dresden ´45!

555


----------



## elfGrad (4. April 2012)

Wenn man dürfte wär ich der erst der mit nem Bagger den Berg umgräbt


----------



## DaPete (15. April 2012)

Hallo Leutz,

bin Neuling hier und immer in der gegend um GN unterwegs auf der suche nach neuen herrausforderungen...
Fahre zwar ein HD aber es wird alles gefahren (meistens) ;-)
Fals heute jemand ab 15Uhr im Kreis GN unterwegs ist, oder lust hat...
Wollte nen kleinen Ausritt  von GN (Freischwimmbad) über die Vier Fichten richtung Gründau-Breitenborn machen.

Greetz Pete


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2012)

Bin raus. Gestern Beerfelden war zu heftig.

Dienstag steht die nächste Feierabendrunde an. Ganz entspannt.
Es werden so 20-25km mit ca. 500hm bei 1,5 - 2 Std. 
Abfahrt in Lützelhausen.


555


----------



## DaPete (15. April 2012)

So, wieder daheim. 41km, 750hm und 2h15min. 
Der Wald sieht wirklich wüst aus...  

Dienstag wird bei mir nichts. Mittwoch früh geht es nach malle... 

Aber die woche drauf wäre ich dabei. Würd mich freund mal mitfahren zu dürfen.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elfGrad (15. April 2012)

Wann ist denn Feierabend?
Komm ich da mit meinem Radl hinterher?


----------



## Marc555 (15. April 2012)

Ooh, wird knapp. Wir fahren Hufeisen, Breitenborner Höhe usw. Kennst dich ja aus und kannste selbst einschätzen. Ansonsten können wir uns ja am Hufeisen treffen, die Trails rocken und mal kurz quatschen. Schick mir mal deine Tel. über PN, dann kann man ja was ausmachen.
Werde auch mit meinem Bergamont CC unterwegs sein. Mir steckt noch Beerfelden im Knie...

Ach ja. Feierabend ist so zwischen 18:00 und 18:30h je nach Bedarf.

@Randi: Wenn du um 16:00h Uhr los fährst und dich schon mal austobst, kannste dich ja um sechs anschließen. *lach*


555


----------



## randi (16. April 2012)

Marc555 schrieb:


> @Randi: Wenn du um 16:00h Uhr los fährst und dich schon mal austobst, kannste dich ja um sechs anschließen. *lach*
> 
> 
> 555



 bin leider unterwegs  das mizt dem austoben ist  
haben wir am Karfreitag gemacht, Eselsweg 121km  bei 4° am Echterspfahl. Friere jetzt  noch


----------



## DaPete (29. April 2012)

Jemand heute Bock auf ne kleine Ausfahrt oder alle schon unterwegs? 

Eigentlich perfektes Wetter dafür... 

Greetz Peter


----------



## DaPete (29. April 2012)

Abfahrt wäre gegen 1600 oder 1630 in gn Freibad über 4 Fichten nach breitenborn und über lieblos zurrück...


----------



## Fehli (29. April 2012)

Moin, Bock hätt ich auf ne Runde. würd aber eher den Spessart bevorzugen.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPete (29. April 2012)

Ich bin flexiebel... Wo würdest du starten? 
Km? Hm?


----------



## Fehli (29. April 2012)

Och, ca. 20km durchs angrenzende Gebiet hier in Höchst.
Treffpunkt Gaststätte "am Hirsch" in Höchst an der Durchgangsstraße? Kennst Du die?


----------



## scopie (29. April 2012)

cool, bin auch dabei!


----------



## DaPete (29. April 2012)

Ja, kenne ich. 
Wurde 1630 passen?


----------



## Fehli (29. April 2012)

Jo, 16.30 ist gut.

see you...


----------



## DaPete (29. April 2012)

Ja, kenne ich. 
Würde dir 1630 passen?


----------



## scopie (29. April 2012)

steht! wir sehn uns 1630! Bis dann


----------



## DaPete (1. Mai 2012)

Feierabendrunde für die Woche schon geplant?


----------



## Fehli (2. Mai 2012)

Nö, aber offen für allet.

Werd nach der Arbeit um sechs rum denk ich mal schwimmen gehen.
Da wär ich um halb acht acht rum fertig.
Höchstens danach noch ne Runde, ansonsten die Woche irgendwann mal.

marcus


----------



## DaPete (2. Mai 2012)

Bin vor halb acht die Woche auch nicht aufm Bike... 
Sag an wann du Bock hast ich schließe mich an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPete (2. Mai 2012)

Wie schaut's mit morgen aus? Gleiche kleine runde wie am Sonntag? 
Denke mal das reicht fÃ¼r ne kleine feierabendrunde (ohne Licht) î

Am we mal wieder was grÃ¶Ãeres...


----------



## Fehli (4. Mai 2012)

War nix bei mir gestern. Vielleicht mal am WE.

marcus


----------



## DaPete (5. Mai 2012)

Nicht schlimm Marcus, hatte auch nur eine ganz kleene Runde gedreht...

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit morgen aus? Ist jemand im gn und Umgebung unterwegs?
Wetter ist zwar nicht soooo prickelnd aber Bock habe ich schon... ;-)


----------



## DaPete (13. Mai 2012)

Heute 17uhr kleine Spessart runde zum Hufeisen?


----------



## DaPete (21. Mai 2012)

Jemand morgen in Gelnhausen für ne feierabendrunde zu begeistern?


----------



## Fehli (22. Mai 2012)

Jo, wäre ich ...

wollte evtl vorher noch ne Runde schwimmen gehen.

D.h. ich wäre so gegen sieben abfahbereit.

Spessart wieder? 


Gruß Marcus


----------



## fireandice (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich auch gerne Di. den Schlappen Waden anschliessen. Wir starten im Mai noch ab 18.30 Uhr und ab Juni ab 19.00 Uhr Treffpunkt BH-Großenhausen. Heute denke ich werden wir eine Hufeisenrunde 2-2,5 Std. 800-1000 hm anstreben.

Weitere Info`s unter www.schlappe-wade.de 

Gruß

FI


----------



## Fehli (22. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info, werd mich evtl demnächst mal melden.


Gruß Marcus


----------



## DaPete (22. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin Marcus, 

Ja wurde ich sagen. So wie die letzte... î



Hallo fireandice,

HÃ¶rt sich verdammt gut an aber vor sieben BH Grossenhausen schaffe ich heute leider nicht, wÃ¼rde mich euch aber liebend gerne bei der nÃ¤chsten Ausfahrt anschliessen. 

Greetz Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fehli (23. Mai 2012)

Aufruf Aufruf:

Wer am Samstag eine Buchbergrunde drehen tät, der möge sich melden, mit Hahnekamm als Erweiterungs-Option.

(Wo seid ihr denn alle? Sommerloch oder wat?)

Gruß Marcus


----------



## DaPete (23. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin,

Gute Idee, ich wäre dabei falls die Uhrzeit passt, muss erstmal schaffen.
Und nen neuen Schlauch holen, oder besser gleich 2... Hehehe

Greetz


----------



## Fehli (24. Mai 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> falls die Uhrzeit passt,



Was wäre denn eine passende Uhrzeit für Dich?


----------



## DaPete (24. Mai 2012)

Bin bis 1330 schaffen und wäre so ab 1430 startklar...
Pünktlich zur Mittagssonne...


----------



## Fehli (25. Mai 2012)

Mir recht, ich mutt aber die Uhrzeit noch mit dem Kollegen abklären.
Meld mich.

Wie sieht´s denn heut Abend bei Dir aus.

greetz


----------



## Fehli (26. Mai 2012)

Hahnekamm, mal wieder geradeaus den Berg hoch, von Alzenau aus, und drüben geradeaus den Berg wieder runter nach Michelstadt zu den Bahnschienen. Runde Sache.
Buchberg, war auch wieder schön. 
Die Menge an guten Trails auf beiden Touren ist wirklich fein und in Kombination werden da 30-40km und ca. 700hm, technisch recht anspruchvoller, abwechslungsreicher Strecke draus. 
Wär schön sich noch n paar CC´ler anschließen würden. Macht echt Spaß.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (26. Mai 2012)

Also das hört sich doch mal interessant an. Werde mal Auge darauf werfen, wenn die Runde das nächste mal ansteht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaPete (27. Mai 2012)

So wie es sich anhört habe ich ja ordentlich was verpasst... 
Muss definitiv nachgeholt werden. Ab heute Nachmittag ist die Bucklige Verwandtschaft ausm Haus und ich habe mal wieder Zeit fürs Bike... 

Wie schaut es bei euch heute Abend oder morgen aus?
Jemand schon was geplant?

Greetz Peter


----------



## coolblue (27. Mai 2012)

Hi ich wohne in Gelnhausen und suche Gleichgesinnte MTB´ler ...
[email protected] ... schöne Pfingsten !(komme gerade aus der Rhön)


----------



## DaPete (27. Mai 2012)

Ich würde ja, bei den vielen Gleichgesinnten die momentan hier im Forum umherschwirren, glatt sagen das morgen mal ein Ausritt auf der Tagesordnung steht...

Vorschlagen würde ich 12 Uhr und 30 bis 40 km...
Strecke egal.

Wer währe dabei?

Greetz Peter


----------



## Fehli (27. Mai 2012)

Ja, könnt man machen.


----------



## DaPete (27. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil! 
Bin von der Uhrzeit her flexibel. 
Vielleicht will sich ja noch jemand anschliessen, coolblue? ml IX? Schlappe Waden?

Was wollen wir fahren? Vorderer Spessart oder Buchberg und Hahnenkamm?


----------



## ml IX (27. Mai 2012)

Bin morgen leider schon verplant. 
Eventuell dann beim nächsten mal. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaPete (27. Mai 2012)

Schade...
Dann beim nächsen mal.


----------



## ml IX (27. Mai 2012)

:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fehli (28. Mai 2012)

Bin wach! 
Wann solls losgehen?

Fehli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPete (28. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin...

Bin auch wach und gefrühstückt.
Der Planet brennt! Hoffe mal im Wald ist's kühler.
Richte mich da nach dir.


----------



## Fehli (28. Mai 2012)

Von mir aus um 12,oo rum falls das noch reicht.

Wir könnten von hier aus zum Hahnekamm rüberfahren, über die Birkenhainer nach Geiselbach, zum Kamm und zurück.

Start bei mir vor der Haustüre direkt in Wald rein, oder falls noch andere mitfahren wollen, auch gerne woanders.

gruß Marcus


----------



## ml IX (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

unter 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649

 werdet ihr ab sofort von der DIMB mit news bezüglich der geplanten Novellierung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes versorgt und über anstehende Aktionen und Petitionen Informiert.

Da wie ihr euch vorstellen könnt jede Stimme zählt bitte liken und SPREAD THE WORD!

Open Trails! Kein Bikeverbot in Hessen Das Land Hessen möchte Mountainbiker mit der Änderung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes weitesgehend aus ...
Von unterwegs aus!


----------



## Fehli (1. Juni 2012)

Und wer, wie ich, Facebook verachtet und auch grundsätzlich keine "Like it" Buttons in irgendwelchen Webseiten klickt, der kann sich das bestimmt auch auf der Homipage durchlesen, oder?
http://www.dimb.de/

ganz ohne hegemoniell imperialistische Facebooksch...e!


----------



## ml IX (1. Juni 2012)

Klar kann man das. 
Ist aber auch ein Medium die Leute zu erreichen, die nicht hier im Forum aktiv sind oder der DIMB angehören. Wir sollten halt so viele wie möglich erreichen. 

Von unterwegs aus!


----------



## randi (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo melde mich auch mal wieder, habe ein Rennrad zu verkaufen. Ein Scott Carbon in Scott Teamlackierung und Top Zustand, siehe Bikamarkt Link.
Wer Interesse hat bitte per PN.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juli 2012)

Habt Ihr das zufällig schon gelesen?

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## randi (6. Juli 2012)

Ja, Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## randi (6. Juli 2012)

Verkauef SCOTT Carbon CR1 Rennrad, siehe Signatur/Bikemarkt.
Habe noch ein günstiges Canondale Jekyll mit Fatty im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coolblue (6. Juli 2012)

Hi habe mich bei der Petition eingetragen und auch an meine Bekannten weiter geschickt... ist echt der Hammer. Die haben zu viel Zeit für unnötige Gesetzte.  Diskussionen und freundliches Miteinander ist eindeutig vorzuziehen ;=)


----------



## DaPete (7. Juli 2012)

Hey randi,

Was heißt günstig?


----------



## randi (8. Juli 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> Hey randi,
> 
> Was heißt günstig?



Hi DaPete Rahmen mit Gabel und Dämpfer für 350 Euro Kommplettrad mit V-Brakes und 9 fach für 550 Euro. 
DerRahmen ist handbuilt in USA ein Liebhaberstück. Und ein Youngtimer


----------



## randi (8. Juli 2012)

Die Buschtrommeln vermelden dass der RFC Rossbach, dieses Jahr den Rossbacher Marathon zum letzten mal veranstaltet. Ist aber noch nicht beschlossen, aber im Gespräch.


----------



## DaPete (14. Juli 2012)

Das wollen wir ja mal nicht hoffen!!!
Wäre ja wirklich schade!

Trotz allem, jemand Lust auf nen spontanen Ausritt heute?


----------



## coolblue (17. Juli 2012)

Hi bin gerade im Salzburger Land St. Koloman ... hier sind die Berge nicht ganz so hoch aber die Höhenmeter reichen für einen Hessen voll aus. Leider haben die hier schon das gemacht was wir in Hessen verhindern wollen ...  das "Gesetz" das MTB´ler nurnoch auf ausgezeichneten Wegen fahren dürfen und die sind meist auch noch asphaltiert oder geschottert.  Salzburger Land ist für MTB´ler mit Single Trail wünschen nicht zu empfehlen. Trotzdem ist die Landschaft hier schon klasse :=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fehli (21. Juli 2012)

Jemand Bock am Sonntag Radeln?

Pete, wie´s mit dir?  H.kam und zurück?


Gruß Fehli


----------



## DaPete (25. Juli 2012)

Sorry, war im Sauerland unterwegs...
Wie schaut es an diesem Sonntag aus?

Greetz


----------



## DaPete (26. Juli 2012)

So, jetzt habe ich a Little Problem, trettlager Asche.
Erstmal neues holen und die Hinterrad Nabe macht auch GerÃ¤usche... î 
Erst mal schauen was und wie man das wechselt und was alles nei geht an besseren Parts... 
Hoffe mal schaffe es das alles am Samstag zu erledigen. Samstag also schraubet Tag... Hehehehe 
Noch jemand Bock?

Greetz


----------



## Fehli (27. Juli 2012)

Hast Du n Montageständer?


----------



## DaPete (27. Juli 2012)

Ja, habe ich mir schon geholt. Werkzeug ist auch am Start, jetzt morgen Vormittag erstmal Teile kaufen, wird auf ein xtr innenlager hinauslaufen.


----------



## randi (27. Juli 2012)

nehm ein XT, hält mindestens genauso lange wie ein XTR, wenn nicht sogar länger, kostet viel weniger und die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht


----------



## DaPete (27. Juli 2012)

XT genommen, dick und fett geschmiert. Überragend!!!!
Radnaben gefettet Kette auch... Das Ding ins leise wie am ersten Tag, bis auf die Pedalen, ich glaube die sind ausgelutscht... "knarr, knack, knirsch"
Morgen mal neue holen... 
XT oder cranck Brothers?


----------



## DaPete (27. Juli 2012)

PS.: danke randi für den Tipp, war Gold wert!!!!!


----------



## randi (28. Juli 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> PS.: danke randi für den Tipp, war Gold wert!!!!!



Gerne wieder. Habe von XTR bis SRAM XO den teuren Kram durch. Die XT Komponenten sind vom Preisleistungsverhältnis ungeschlagen, für viele würde LX oder SLX auch langen 
Pedale XT


----------



## DaPete (29. Juli 2012)

War heute mal nicht mim Bike im Wald unterwegs, bin mal ein Stück des spessartbogens lang gelaufen... Nicht schlecht, ist ja nicht nur WAB durch den vielen regen sind viele Wurzeln und Steine ausgekühlt worden... 
Wenn das Wetter jetzt noch hält, werde ich gegen 19uhr noch ne runde (kleine runde)  kurbeln...
Jemand Bock sich mit im Schlamm zu sudeln? 

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPete (29. Juli 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> ausgekühlt



Ausgespühlt


----------



## randi (29. Juli 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> Ausgespühlt



Hi war heute faul und habe lieber das Bezingetriebene Zweirad durch den Spessart gejagt.


----------



## DaPete (29. Juli 2012)

Das würde ich auch gern, nur ohne Führerschein und einem Bruder der den Schlüssel vom Bock immer versteckt, geht das schlecht... 
Bin aber auf der Suche nach ner Yamaha xs650...

Dienstags geht es mal wieder mit den schlappen Waden auf Tour... 
1900 Bushaltestelle Großenhausen...
Macht ordentlich Spaß. Also freihalten und mit fahren...


----------



## randi (30. Juli 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch gern, nur ohne Führerschein und einem Bruder der den Schlüssel vom Bock immer versteckt, geht das schlecht...
> Bin aber auf der Suche nach ner Yamaha xs650...
> 
> Dienstags geht es mal wieder mit den schlappen Waden auf Tour...
> ...



Kenne die schlappen Waden, bin aber leider nicht daheim.


----------



## DaPete (26. Oktober 2012)

moin moin, jemand heute spontan bock auf Ne kleine Ausfahrt im dunkeln? angestrebt Ne kleine Runde über die vier fischten und wieder zurück...

Greetz


----------



## DaPete (26. Oktober 2012)

fichten natürlich gemeint... Smartphone Vorschläge beim tippen nerven!


----------



## DaPete (30. Oktober 2012)

morgen 1830 night ride.
Start in gn haitz. ..


----------



## randi (31. Oktober 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> morgen 1830 night ride.
> Start in gn haitz. ..



Mist zu spät gelesen, aber  jetzt gehen die N8Rides los


----------



## DaPete (17. November 2012)

Dienstag 1830 nightride. Ca 20-30km. Start in GN-Haitz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (30. Januar 2013)

Verkaufe Cannondale Flash


----------



## fireandice (30. Januar 2013)

randi schrieb:


> Verkaufe Cannondale Flash



Hallo Andi,

wäre was für mich gewesen....habe mein neues F29 vor 6 Wochen in Empfang genommen

Glückwunsch zu Deiner neuen Errungenschaft 

Gruß

Sven


----------



## randi (31. Januar 2013)

Hi Sven,

viel Spass damit 
welches Flash hast Du denn?


----------



## fireandice (31. Januar 2013)

randi schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> viel Spass damit
> welches Flash hast Du denn?



Servus,

es wurde das 3er Carbon als Tuninggrundlage Ersetzt wurde bis dato die Kurbel in BOR XC666, X0-Schaltwerk und X0-Gripshift, jetzt aktuell bin ich an der Sattelstütze und Lenker, dann noch die Laufräder und gut ist


----------



## randi (31. Januar 2013)

fireandice schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> es wurde das 3er Carbon als Tuninggrundlage Ersetzt wurde bis dato die Kurbel in BOR XC666, X0-Schaltwerk und X0-Gripshift, jetzt aktuell bin ich an der Sattelstütze und Lenker, dann noch die Laufräder und gut ist



Leichte Sattelstütze KCNC kannste für kleines Geld von mir bekommen.
Lenker empfehle ich den Syntace Duraflte Carbon, auch wenn  das nicht der leichteste ist. Aber einer der stabilsten


----------



## randi (17. Februar 2013)

Verkaufe 29er Cannondale ALU Flash 1 siehe bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (19. März 2013)

randi schrieb:


> Verkaufe 29er Cannondale ALU Flash 1 siehe bikemarkt



Ist verkauft


----------



## Marc555 (21. März 2013)

randi schrieb:


> Ist verkauft



Holst du dir jetzt wenigstens ein richtiges Bike?   

555


----------



## randi (21. März 2013)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Holst du dir jetzt wenigstens ein richtiges Bike?
> 
> 555



Hi Marc,

kuckste in meinen blog.
Da sind die neuen Bikes drinne 
ein Fully mit Carbo
und ein Fully mit Motör


----------



## DaPete (21. April 2013)

moin,
jemand bock heute ne runde aus zu reiten?
30 -40km vorwiegend WAB und zum abschluss nen trail 600-800hm im gelnhäuser wald?

greetzt peter


----------



## randi (22. April 2013)

DaPete schrieb:


> moin,
> jemand bock heute ne runde aus zu reiten?
> 30 -40km vorwiegend WAB und zum abschluss nen trail 600-800hm im gelnhäuser wald?
> 
> greetzt peter



Hi Peter,

bitte etwas Vorlauf einplanen. Mit Familie ist manN nicht mehr so spontan


----------



## randi (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

in Neuses geht wieder was ;-)))

http://www.mtb-neuses.de/BiketagFlyer2013.pdf


----------



## DaPete (3. Mai 2013)

bin dabei!!!!


----------



## DaPete (3. Mai 2013)

bin dabei!!!!!


----------



## DaPete (2. November 2013)

Gouden,

melde mich mal zurück mit neuem elan und neuem Bike.

wird mal wieder Zeit den Thead hier zum leben zu erwecken!

Jemand Lust morgen ein wenig im Matsch zu spielen? Vorwiegend WAB.?

Richte mich da nach euch.

Greetz


----------



## Stevie-79 (27. März 2014)

Gude in die Runde,
bin totaler MTB neueinsteiger und suche Leute die Lust haben mir vielleicht ein paar Anfängerstrecken im Raum Gelnhausen zu zeigen.
Muss euch aber vorwarnen, Kondition is quasi nicht vorhanden. 
Vieleicht gibts ja sogar welche im Hailerer Wald, das wäre dann quasi vor meiner Haustüre. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (27. März 2014)

Hallo Stevie,

können wir gern mache. Im Hailer Wald gibt es ein paar schöne trails. Werde am Samstag und Sonntag ne Runde fahren. Bin auch aus Hailer. Schreib mir mal per PN wann es Dir passt.


----------



## SamyJenkins (31. März 2014)

Gude,

Meerholz hier - Die Ecke scheint ja doch ganz gut vertreten zu sein 

@Andi: Fährst du ein Hardtail mit Klickies und auch mal am Steinbruch rum? Mir begegnen da immer andere Fahrer (Teilweise mit Rechen in der Hand) aber meist nur als Gegenverkehr 

@Stevie: Auf dem "Bergkopp" (Heiligenkopf, Hailerer Wald) und auf dem Buchberg gibts viele gute Strecken für Einsteiger. Sofern noch Interesse besteht schreib ne PN.


----------



## Stevie-79 (31. März 2014)

Klaro besteht Interesse.
Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich bis zum Wochenende ein bike hab, bin noch nicht ganz sicher welches es wird. Schwanke noch zwischen 20 und 22“ und zwischen 29er oder 27.5er Reifen.
Eventuell kommt diese Woche das bike von der Freundin, dann wird das erstmal genommen ;-)

*edit*
War heute mal Probefahren, das Bulls Copperhead 3, also größe definitiv wird 20" Rahmen.
Radgröße nach wie vor unsicher...


----------



## Stevie-79 (2. April 2014)

So, is dann ein 27.5er geworden. Darauf hab ich mich einfach besser gefühlt als auf den 29ern.
Bin dann gleich mal in den Wald und "Die Kante" runter, war schwerer als ich dachte da nich auf die Schnautze zu fallen 
Naja übung macht den Meister, hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht. Dem Wochenende steht nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## DaPete (14. April 2014)

moin moin,

melde mich auch mal zurück, 
hat sich ja auch mal wieder was getan hier. 
Will am Mittwoch gegen 1915 mal ein paar (max25km) fahren. Geplant lockere runde um die 4 Fichten.
wer bock hat, Start ist in Haitz am Modehaus Flach.

Greetz


----------



## Stevie-79 (19. Juni 2014)

nix los hier. Geht vielleicht dieses Wochenende bei euch was?


----------



## randi (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

verkaufe mein Scott Spark Carbonfully Größe L. Bei Intersesse PN.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/590607-scott-spark-carbon-29er-fully


----------



## scopie (4. Mai 2015)

Warum wirds verkauft? Neuanschaffung?


----------



## randi (4. Mai 2015)

Hi scopie,

fahre hauptsächlich hardtail, und dass fully verstaubt vom rum stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scopie (4. Mai 2015)

Achso verstehe. Bist also eher auf WAB unterwegs.


----------



## randi (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo WAB? Wieso, habe 2010 die bike TRansalp auch aufm hardtail gefinished.


----------



## randi (5. Mai 2015)

Und dass Spark ist verkauft.


----------

